# WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I guess it's good sometimes.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

It amazes me that Kidd vs. Barreta last week got more air time than Cena vs. Miz at wrestlemania


----------



## biro (Mar 25, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Some times the show brings good matches, although rarely


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I love WWE Superstars.

Better than what TNA shits out every week.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



biro said:


> Some times the show brings good matches, although rarely


That isn't true, most of the matches I've seen on Superstars have been good ones. Pretty much any match not involving Divas, Khali, or Henry, which most don't include. 

They aren't classics but they're usually over 10 minutes and involve the younger guys giving it their all to make an impression.


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



CamillePunk said:


> That isn't true, most of the matches I've seen on Superstars have been good ones. *Pretty much any match not involving Divas*, Khali, or Henry, which most don't include.


I'm gonna have to disagree on that one. I'm no fan of the Divas division but most of their matches not involving Alica Fox are good ones. Melina/Beth Pheonix the last Diva match I saw on there was very good I thought.


----------



## Electro Chef (Feb 27, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Superstars is the best wrestling sho each week. Barretta & Kidd are constantly tearing upo their matches. Masters has improved ten fold through Superstars too. Plus most of the people I mark for are on there


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

WWE Superstars is the best WWE show out there. It's the closest you will ever see to a pure wrestling show in the WWE. No promos, no guest host rubbish, no anonymous GM nonsense, just pure matches. I love it.


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Right, a reboot. This thread was first and has a better thread title, so Superstars discussion in here please!

Also, what's been your top 3 matches this year?


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Thanks for the resurrection. Let's get this thread going, guys.

Hard to come up with a top 3, but last week's ME is definitely there (McIntyre vs. Bourne). I encourage everyone to watch it, especially the Drew Mac doubters. Anyone looking for other good matches should check out the Hawkins vs. Barreta series from 2010-11. Both guys at their best.


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Ditto the Croft/Barretta vs. Hawkins/Archer series from 2010. One of the best Tag rivalries in a long, long time.

EDIT: In fact, why has this thread not been stickied yet? Every other show has it's own bloody forum yet Superstars has to contend with a thread which will invariably drop through the pages throughout the week between showings. Mods, get it sorted.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Drew vs Masters was epic.


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Tatsu vs. Kidd was even better, imo.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'm disappointed at myself for missing most of those tag matches, didn't really follow Superstars that actively until Croft and Archer were released (funny, I know). Thank God for Youtube.

Speaking of which: if WWE has blocked videos in your country, you can catch Superstars and other weeklies in HD here: http://www.youtube.com/user/WWEdamdos


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Armando Estrada back on WWE TV this week, 8*D


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Tarfu said:


> I'm disappointed at myself for missing most of those tag matches, didn't really follow Superstars that actively until Croft and Archer were released (funny, I know). Thank God for Youtube.
> 
> Speaking of which: if WWE has blocked videos in your country, you can catch Superstars and other weeklies in HD here: http://www.youtube.com/user/WWEdamdos


If that can't help, then Seabs is an absolute godsend.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-weeklies/454118-superstars-archive.html

Commence fapping.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Didn't think much to Estrada being in Kidd's corner this week... guy did NOTHING and his promo was average and dull as fuck. Plus he doesn't seem to be doing the same schtick as before he left. He's just some guy in a suit now.

At least the match between Kidd/umm... whatshisface was good. Kidd continues to be on a roll on Superstars.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I think Kidd will go though a few more managers before one sticks, I had heard that WWE was looking at getting Estrada back though. Anyway I doubt the "writing team" were around the last time Armando was in the 'E, so no surprise he wasn't Armando Allleeeejannnndro Estrada.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I just hope that once Kidd goes through a few of these managers, that the managers actually stick around and manage people . God knows we NEED Hayes back in someone's corner after his performance last week. And Arn Anderson better show the fuck up at some point too.


----------



## HeyNightmare (Dec 30, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'm surprise NXT/Tough Enough has it's own forum, but not Superstars.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I still remember how good Hayes was for the Hardy's back in the day, WWE needs more managers because it can help get guys established better than shitty scripts. I hope if Double A comes back he manages somebody who can master the spinebuster and break somebodies back.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I like that WWE is trying to establish the Broski Boot as a regular part of Ryder's arsenal, although they need to make their damn minds up as to what it is, exactly. Is it just any time Ryder kicks an opponent? Scott Stanford, Josh Matthews, and Matt Striker are, as always, GREAT on commentary.


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Ryder's selling of the Cobra to the legs and Stanford's commentary was one of the most wonderful things I have ever seen. Vintage Nitro 2001.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



HeyNightmare said:


> I'm surprise NXT/Tough Enough has it's own forum, but not Superstars.


Yeah could we merge Superstars with NXT mods?


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Ryder vs Santino was hilarious.

Kidd vs Barretta III was not as good as the prequels.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Anyone thinks there should be at least a superstar title??


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



dietjuice said:


> Anyone thinks there should be at least a superstar title??


No. the guys can use Superstars to build up for #1 contender matches for the mid-card titles.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Aha everrrybody listen haha .....to me!


Arrrrmando Essstrada is back, how have I not seen a thread on this yet. Disappointed they toned his character down to just a serious business man now though. Glad to see such a decent mic worker back in a managerial capacity.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Tenacious.C. said:


> Aha everrrybody listen haha .....to me!
> 
> 
> Arrrrmando Essstrada is back, how have I not seen a thread on this yet. Disappointed they toned his character down to just a serious business man now though. Glad to see such a decent mic worker back in a managerial capacity.


Makes me miss Umaga :sad:


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The times I watched it they spent 75% of the Show talking about feuds and matches that happened on Raw or SD


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

This must have been a while ago then. They've toned all that down in favour of actual matches.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



dietjuice said:


> Anyone thinks there should be at least a superstar title??


That would make no sense, as it's not a brand, and the talent is based on who gets and doesn't get tv-time that particular week. Though the group of guys on the show has been pretty consistant for months now, there's no reason to hold them back any further with Superstars specific titles, storylines etc.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Superstars is Ryder.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Equimanthorn said:


> Ryder's selling of the Cobra to the legs and Stanford's commentary was one of the most wonderful things I have ever seen.


This x 1000000000


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Good thread,

I also enjoy Superstars and its a really underrated show. The under- and midcarders who are wrestling on this show put on really good matches.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Damn WWE for blocking my region. Oh well Youtube would do.

I always liked Superstars but I just never feel like watching it. There's just no hype, or nothing to it.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Superstars is a great show to watch if you enjoy actual matches. It almost every week has the best or 2nd best match of the week for WWE. I love watching especially seeing guys I almost never see on RAW or SD. and Armando Estrada is back!


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Watched Superstars from this past week. Loved it. My Review!


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

right, thank JM for stickying this! Congrats Santino and Ryder for putting on a fun comedy match, they are good in small doses


----------



## RoadDoggJJ (Apr 2, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Santino/Ryder was great, I love comedy matches done right. It really highlighted these guys' comedic abilities, and it's a shame that segments like this, as well as awesome matches like Kidd/Barreta are relegated to the modern day Heat.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

We're getting another Kidd-Barreta match. Kidd apparently changed his manager to Matt Striker. Wtf is going on?


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



starship.paint said:


> We're getting another Kidd-Barreta match. Kidd apparently changed his manager to Matt Striker. Wtf is going on?


First I misread that he changed his _name_ to Matt Striker. fpalm

But yeah, what the fuck? Estrada didn't exactly impress me on his return last week, but it was obviously rust. I'm now convinced that they have zero idea where they're trying to go with Kidd.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

So... what are the matches for this week? Any Ryder?


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

santino and ryder was a legendary match! 2 cobras to the knees hahah so good.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



sirdangolot5 said:


> So... what are the matches for this week? Any Ryder?


Tyson Kidd vs Trent Barreta
Gabriel and Slater vs Uso Brothers
Gail Kim vs Melina
Otunga and McGillicutty vs Santino and Koslov

4 match shows generally suck due to less time for each match. Hopefully the singles matches will be good.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Here is how I rank the matches number 1 being the best and number 3 the boring match.

1)Usos vs Corre: Really good tag team match, Usos did real good.


2)Trent Barreta vs Tyson Kidd: Good match, but not as good as the other bouts.

Tied

2)Melina Vs Gail Kim: Good Divas match


3)Santino/Koslov vs Nexus:Match was too short, plus the usual comedy slow paced match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Superstars was ok this week - lots of Tag-team action.

Kidd w. Stryker v, Trent was a 3/5 match IMO. Shorter and not as intense as all their previous encounters. I would have to say that Stryker is the perfect fit as a manager for Kidd - he is actually smaller than him, which Estrada and MH wasn't. Hopefully this duo stays together, as it'll mean more Stryker promo's

Corre / Usos - first time I was ever interested in an Uso match. Corre was good as usual. Slater sells like a champion and Gabriel wrestles like one. The Uso's were great as well - it is clear they need to be faces. Give em a bit of character and let them roll. 4/5 fun match

Melina / Gail - I don't watch diva matches, so I forwarded  The ending looked good though.

Nexus v Santino / Kozlov - whenever McGillibuddy and Otunga is on my screen I fall asleep. Botchtastic match IMO. 1/5

Where's Zack Ryder??!!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*Striker's doing Sweeney's super agent gimmick btw and he was far worse at it than Sweeney. I get that maybe it's a nice little tribute that Striker probably came up with himself but he really didn't do it justice. Oh yeah the "super agent" appeared on SD the day after as a backstage interviewer. Some super agent he is. Can't see him being back next week either.*


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Striker's doing Sweeney's super agent gimmick btw and he was far worse at it than Sweeney. I get that maybe it's a nice little tribute that Striker probably came up with himself but he really didn't do it justice. Oh yeah the "super agent" appeared on SD the day after as a backstage interviewer. Some super agent he is. Can't see him being back next week either.*


I thought it was pretty great, especially the post-match promo. Felt so natural. But you're right, he should stick to being a manager from here on out. Anyone get a classy wiseguy vibe from him? I bet he had Estrada whacked before the show.

I'm giving it a thumbs up, hope to see him next week.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



starship.paint said:


> 4 match shows generally suck due to less time for each match


Superstars was pretty "meh" this week.

Uso's put in a good, but not excellent performance. 

Gail Kim sells her back a lot - and still performed her finisher, Eat Defeat, with no problem.

David Otunga is still the worst wrestler in the WWE.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



starship.paint said:


> Superstars was pretty "meh" this week.
> 
> Uso's put in a good, but not excellent performance.
> 
> ...


What's with the tables at Superstars running better commentary than Raw or Smackdown?


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



sirdangolot5 said:


> What's with the tables at Superstars running better commentary than Raw or Smackdown?


Stanford is cool, but I muted the volume when I saw Booker T


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The constant commentary shifting is my least favorite part of Superstars...

My 6/2 review


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'm actually starting to like Striker and I really couldn't stand him before on commentary, looking forward to see where they go with Matt Striker being Tyson Kidds manager, hopefully he doesn't come out with another manager next week, although I wouldn't be surprised if this happened.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



LariatSavage said:


> The constant commentary shifting is my least favorite part of Superstars...
> 
> My 6/2 review


You're pretty generous with the star ratings. It was really painful to watch Otunga. He couldn't even take a backslide...


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Im liking the Tyson + Striker pairing. I hope he stays as his permanent "agent"

Striker needs to get Kidd some new opponents lol

Uso's match with Corre was pretty good

It sucks that they don't care about tag team wrestling, because the Usos are currently the best tag team in the WWE

Otunga is still pathetic


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Santino/Kozlov/McGillicutty/Otunga was great for what it was, a simple short comedy match.

Kidd/Barretta was entertaining, but my least favourite of the lot. That said, I fucking love Striker's new role.

Melina/Gail Kim - I tend to avoid Divas matches when my missus is about. 

Usos/Corre - The Usos need to turn face. It's clear they will have to e turned very soon. Good match none the less.


----------



## ThumpYourBibles (Jun 6, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'm starting to get the feeling this show should be its own brand. Y'know with like a world title, and midcard title etc.

The roster would be:

Chavo Guerrero
Chris Masters
Curt Hawkins
David Hart Smith
Evan Bourne
JTG
Primo
Santino Marella
Trent Barreta
Tyler Reks
Tyson Kidd
The Usos
Vladimir Kozlov
William Regal
Yoshi Tatsu
Zack Ryder


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



ThumpYourBibles said:


> I'm starting to get the feeling this show should be its own brand. Y'know with like a world title, and midcard title etc.


I wouldn't mind if it was its own brand... but it's own world title? That would be totally improbable.

Matches this week:
Chris Masters vs JTG (heel)
Gail Kim and Eve vs Maryse (!!!) and Melina
Yoshi Tatsu vs Tyson Kidd (with Vickie Guerrero)
and.. Mark Henry and Matt Striker cut a promo

Match Results SPOILERS: Masters, Melina, Maryse, Tatsu won.

Seriously, this manager storyline for Tyson Kidd is ridiculous.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



starship.paint said:


> Yoshi Tatsu vs Tyson Kidd (with Vickie Guerrero)
> and.. Mark Henry and Matt Striker cut a promo
> 
> 
> Seriously, this manager storyline for Tyson Kidd is ridiculous.


So is Striker with Mark Henry now? 

They should release Kidd already, this is going nowhere.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*Knew Striker would only be a one week thing. They obviously have no plans for Kidd, otherwise he'd get to debut a new manager on SD. Vickie is a random choice, obviously running out of choices for him now. Damn them for sticking with Hayes. Oh yeah ...

... Tatsu/Kidd!*


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

WWE Superstars 6/9 Review

My question... How can they have no plan for kid, but have him as the only on-going storyline on the show. Clearly they're planning on taking this somewhere. Whether or not they actually do is another story entirely.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I like the manager-storyline with Kidd. Mostly because Kidd is on the show every week because of it=)


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



ThumpYourBibles said:


> I'm starting to get the feeling this show should be its own brand. Y'know with like a world title, and midcard title etc.
> 
> The roster would be:
> 
> ...


Santino has too much talent and is far too over to be on superstars.


----------



## cenation87 (Jun 10, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

my fave wrestlers r stone cold steve austin, the rock, and dx


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Good to see Masters back on superstars, I always like his matches, even if it is JTG :no:
Looks like the standard of Kidd's managers is dropping each week. Praying Hayes comes back and takes him at least to the SmackDown midcard.


----------



## RoadDoggJJ (Apr 2, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

So JTG is heel now? Could WWE at least put the tiniest effort into setting things like this up? I know they don't care about anyone on this show, but a little continuity would be nice.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



cenation87 said:


> my fave wrestlers r stone cold steve austin, the rock, and dx


:lmao that's not what SUPERSTARS was supposed to mean


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Still can't believe they let Kidds little winning streak end he had since he started cycling the managers. Kinda pointless imho.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*He lost to Tatsu with Hayes as his manager too. Wasn't a winning streak - he had 2 wins a row, that was all. Tatsu/Kidd was good from this week but they've had 3 other matches this year which were significantly better than that.*


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

WCW Saturday Night Live is still on the air? Just kidding. That's just the kind of vibe I've always gotten from this show, where it features mostly good to great matches with a lot of the stupid shit cut out.


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



wagnike2 said:


> WCW Saturday Night Live is still on the air? Just kidding. That's just the kind of vibe I've always gotten from this show, where it features mostly good to great matches with a lot of the stupid shit cut out.


I chuckled, anyway.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Anyone have a full card for Thursday?


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Zack Ryder Vs Primo
Drew Mcintyre Vs Vladimir Kozlov
Yoshi Tatsu Vs Chavo
Kane Vs Tyson Kidd


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*Kane & Koslov on Superstars?

*


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Dug2356 said:


> *Zack Ryder Vs Primo*
> Drew Mcintyre Vs Vladimir Kozlov
> Yoshi Tatsu Vs Chavo
> Kane Vs Tyson Kidd


Prepare yourselves for the loudest audience on Superstars *ever.*


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Kane & Koslov on Superstars?
> 
> *


Koslov/McIntyre appeals to me. Mainly because McIntyre is great, but Koslov presents an interesting match-up for him and isn't a terrible babyface. 

Ryder in a match is a good thing. Tatsu/Chavo could be really good, too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*Koslov is decent on offence during tags but he's terrible as a babyface working a singles match. Either Drew will dominate and Koslov will do his arkward selling and bumping or Koslov has to carry the match and it'll suck either way.*


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



sirdangolot5 said:


> Prepare yourselves for the loudest audience on Superstars *ever.*


If they don't decide to edit it


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

JTG's managing Tyson Kidd this week. Who thinks JTG is gone once NXT season ends? The Tyson Kidd manager joke is losing its effect already. Kane on Superstars is quite the surprise.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



starship.paint said:


> JTG's managing Tyson Kidd this week. Who thinks JTG is gone once NXT season ends? The Tyson Kidd manager joke is losing its effect already.


Terrible angle. It's going nowhere and only further proving how little they think of Kidd. He looks like a bitch who can't hold his own. The fact that they've gone from Hayes to JTG only makes it worse. And yes, JTG is a goner, as is Kidd by this rate.


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'm REALLY looking forward to this week's episode, in particular the Ryder match. He's going to be astronomically over, it'll be stupendous.

That said, the whole card looks solid, even if the presence of Kane is confusing. I hope it's not a full time thing. And JTG? Didn't he turn face last week? After turning heel? I'm confused. I don't even know what the hell he does anymore. I always preferred Shad anyway.


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Zack Ryder vs Primo
Yoshi Tatsu vs Chavo Guerrero

Two matches I'm looking forward to and I never look forward to Superstars, well rarely.


----------



## WooWooWoo (Apr 29, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

It's up now. The Big O was on the show! Just for a second, BUT STILL. 

And Ryder's pop was insane.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

THey are up at wwe.com and whoa talk about popping for the Z.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

All i watched so far was the Ryder v Primo match. Solid match and Ryder's pop was sick. that promo definitely was not supposed to happen, just look at the ring announcers face. XD


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

uuuughhh ... any haters who bash mcintyre's charisma and mic skills need to check wwe superstars ... the best i've seen him talk

'call me drew mcintyre, the great american nightmare'


----------



## Camtoo (Feb 23, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I really want to watch but can't because it isn't on tv here in the UK and for some retarded reason I can't watch it on wwe's website because I don't live in the right country. :cuss:


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Camtoo said:


> I really want to watch but can't because it isn't on tv here in the UK and for some retarded reason I can't watch it on wwe's website because I don't live in the right country. :cuss:




you can still watch if you are in the uk, just type in google proxy server and click on hide my ass.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

i watched from uk no problems..

wow that was great, feel good moment before he got ribbed i guesse.
zacks dad was wearing a john morrison shirt LOL.


----------



## Camtoo (Feb 23, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

When I tried using a number of different proxies the videos wouldn't play. Thanks for letting me know krang, could have been more helpful though.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Argh sorry double post


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Long Island was on FIRE for Ryder. WWWYKI bro.

Yeah WWE ribbed Ryder by not showing this on Raw but they're not too cruel actually. Ryder got a promo and a long (in WWE TV terms) match in front of his hometown. We'll see if Ryder's going to remain face next week on Superstars I guess.

Check out the first match only if you lack time...






Other thoughts:
- Drew McIntyre -> From the Chosen One to appearing on Superstars as the Great American Night-meh. Can that gimmick rise above the US title? At least he has some sense of ring psychology but everything else isn't too good.
- Chavo used the Dai Bosou! That wheel kick was sick too. 
- It's hard for me to take Yoshi Tatsu too seriously after watching so much Japanese Dragon Gate wrestling...
- JTG sucks. Kidd got decimated in the last stretch of the match. Imagine if JTG would be Kidd's permanent manager? Yucks.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I can't help but feel two things:

1) I'm not impressed by Ryder as a performer. The way he comes out, the way he talks, his facial expressions, it's too over the top. I also think there's perhaps too much pressure on him now.

2) This would have been a great way to get Ryder over on RAW. He would have gotten the same reaction, if not better, and it would've made him look relevant to the TV viewers.


----------



## Chihuahua10 (May 6, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Jethro said:


> I can't help but feel two things:
> 
> 1) I'm not impressed by Ryder as a performer. The way he comes out, the way he talks, his facial expressions, it's too over the top. I also think there's perhaps too much pressure on him now.
> 
> 2) This would have been a great way to get Ryder over on RAW. He would have gotten the same reaction, if not better, and it would've made him look relevant to the TV viewers.



I prefer him in a comedy match like he had two or three weeks ago against Santino who carried him in the match.

What I didn't like was that his moves against Primo was so unnatural to my eyes, didn't come as natural and easy like the good wrestlers make it seem.
I much prefer Santino who's top at comedy inside the ring and who's a very good in-ring worker.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Ryder did seem a little off his game in that match. Believe me, the kid can go, but last night he had to be under a ton of pressure. Don't make an opinion just yet. Look up some of his other Superstars matches.

Marked out seeing THE BIG O and Zack's Dad in a Morrison shirt.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Ryder's still young, only 25/26, time is on his side for him to develop in the ring. Perhaps when he will be polished by the time he gets his push. I don't find too many things wrong with Ryder in-ring actually. But maybe he was in an unfamiliar face role, which might have led to awkwardness y'all perceived?

Yeah as Tarfu said maybe check out his other matches, I personally recommend Ryder vs Bourne (better) and Ryder vs D H Smith (good)


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

tbh I haven't seen a better match on raw over last few months, than this Ryder v Primo match. It had everything...


----------



## Chihuahua10 (May 6, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Tarfu said:


> Ryder did seem a little off his game in that match. Believe me, the kid can go, but last night he had to be under a ton of pressure. Don't make an opinion just yet. Look up some of his other Superstars matches.
> 
> Marked out seeing THE BIG O and Zack's Dad in a Morrison shirt.


you may be right as he was not very fluid in his moves like he was too tense.
Even the simple clotheline to Primo who was in the cords didn't look right.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Notice how Zack's elbow pads slip to become wrist pads, and then he even loses one. Who else can do that? WWWYKI


----------



## Camtoo (Feb 23, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Drew McIntyre's promo was great! Generated some decent heat and it made me laugh! 

McIntyre: *points at fan* ok, were you chosen by your boss to be the future of his company?

Fan: ..well I, I

McIntyre: LIAR!


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Camtoo said:


> I really want to watch but can't because it isn't on tv here in the UK and for some retarded reason I can't watch it on wwe's website because I don't live in the right country. :cuss:


WWE Superstars is most certainly on the TV over here in the UK, as that's how I watch it every week. It's on Sky One on Saturdays at 9AM and Sundays at 10AM just before the WWE Experience.


----------



## Camtoo (Feb 23, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Ah ok thanks. I didn't really want to wait until saturday anyway so got my posts up to 25 and looked in the multimedia section of the forum this afternoon.


----------



## mistrymachine (Nov 13, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Nice episode. About time they turned Ryder face - let's face it, people were always going to cheer him. Good promo by McIntyre as well - still think he's going to be lost in the shuffle this year though.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Camtoo said:


> Ah ok thanks. I didn't really want to wait until saturday anyway so got my posts up to 25 and looked in the multimedia section of the forum this afternoon.


Superstars is usually uploaded on YouTube 12 hours before your post, and you can stream it from wwe.com even earlier actually.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

As a reward for We Want Ryder chants last Raw, massive overness on Superstars and We Want Ryder chants on the Capitol Punishment...

Zack Ryder, playing babyface, was rewarded with a dark match before Superstars against McIntyre, which he won. He appeared on NXT against Titus though.

matches taped: 
Gail Kim vs Melina
Worst Tag Champs ever vs Santino & Koslov 
Natalya, AJ, Katilyn vs Mendes, Tamina, Fox

Looks like a bad show. 

*SPOILERS, highlight: * Gail, Otunga, AJ won.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I didn't get to watch this last week, so here it is...

PINFALL Magazine Review: WWE Superstars 6/16!


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Just watched this week's Melina/Gail match. Best thing to happen to the division system in years (well, bar Kharma obviously). Seriously, it's so campy and melodramatic. "You were always a TERRIBLE friend!" "I _was _your friend! You're crazy!" I fully expect it to break down in a major catfight, complete with slapping and water throwing.

The wrestling is great too btw.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I almost cried hearing old nexus theme  I miss Wade's nexus it was great for about 2 months and then it went down but stil better than punk.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I dug this week's Superstars again. Thank Vince for this show.  

WWE Superstars 6/23 Review


----------



## WalkWithoutFriends (Apr 7, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I kinda marked when Otunga and Mcgillicutty came out to the old nexus theme song


----------



## PunkFan (Mar 6, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I liked this weeks show. Dare I say it, but is Otunga actually improving somewhat? Only thing I didn't like was Gail Kim/Melina could have had a few more minutes, but it appears they'll have some more matches in the future.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

LMAO at Striker's comment about Kaitlyn. He wants to make thick legged babies with her?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

It's sad that Tyler Reks hasn't even appeared on Superstars since being drafted to Raw.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Keezers said:


> It's sad that Tyler Reks hasn't even appeared on Superstars since being drafted to Raw.


Expect Hawkins, Smith and Reks to be released.

Anyone who's a fan of Superstars should check out this great match from NXT: Yoshi Tatsu vs Tyson Kidd. Yoshi Tatsu is PISSED because Kidd broke his figurine. this might be match of the week.


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The last Tatsu vs. Kidd match-up was a MOTY contender for me, so I'm quite glad to see another.

Anyone got a card for this week's show?


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



starship.paint said:


> Expect Hawkins, Smith and Reks to be released.
> 
> Anyone who's a fan of Superstars should check out this great match from NXT: Yoshi Tatsu vs Tyson Kidd. Yoshi Tatsu is PISSED because Kidd broke his figurine. this might be match of the week.


I really enjoyed that match, thanks for sharing!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Is there a way to watch superstars from the US?


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



qtgaines said:


> Is there a way to watch superstars from the US?


http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwesuperstars at 5 Eastern/2 Pacific.

Here's tonight's card:



Spoiler: 6.30.2011



Beth Phoenix vs. Gail Kim 

Chris Masters vs. JTG 

Zack Ryder vs. Drew McIntyre

Alicia Fox vs. Kaitlyn

The Uso Brothers & Trent Barreta vs. Tyson Kidd, Justin Gabriel & Heath Slater



That main event is going to be OFF THE CHARTS~!


----------



## videocruiser (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Tarfu said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwesuperstars at 5 Eastern/2 Pacific.
> 
> Here's tonight's card:
> 
> ...



Well im looking foward to 3 of the matchs there. other two eh.


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



starship.paint said:


> Expect Hawkins, Smith and Reks to be released.
> 
> Anyone who's a fan of Superstars should check out this great match from NXT: Yoshi Tatsu vs Tyson Kidd. Yoshi Tatsu is PISSED because Kidd broke his figurine. this might be match of the week.


Wow! What a match! Honestly, just as good as their last one. Any time Kidd and Tatsu are in the ring together, it's gold. Also, I love Regal's commentary. Could we get him alongsde Korpela and Striker? That would be awesome. The guy's got the perfect pundit manner.

Anyway, this weeke's edition of Superstars looks great. Can't wait. Although I thought Gabriel/Slater were turning face?


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Can't wait to see Ryder vs McIntrye. Both underrated. I cant watch the episodes on WWE.com due to being from Australia, but I'll wait for them on YouTube.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

the 6 man tag was amazing inluding the amazzing suplex spot to the floor!! Unbelievable!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



OML said:


> the 6 man tag was amazing inluding the amazzing suplex spot to the floor!! Unbelievable!


Agreed man that was an epic tag team match


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



CrystalFissure said:


> Can't wait to see Ryder vs McIntrye. Both underrated. I cant watch the episodes on WWE.com due to being from Australia, but I'll wait for them on YouTube.


That's for next week's Superstars. Loved the six-man, great, great ending.


----------



## BigTicket401 (Jul 1, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Hope to see more of McIntyre, definitely doesn't get enough love from the WWE.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



starship.paint said:


> That's for next week's Superstars. Loved the six-man, great, great ending.


That's shit! No Ryder this week then!


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Another strong episode of Superstars this week! PINFALL Magazine's Superstars Review!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Beth vs Kim, finally a good Diva match


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Beth/Gail and the 6 man tag were incredible. I love Superstars.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

lol USOs doing the Samoan variation of the Maori Haka, guys voice is to high pitched.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



LariatSavage said:


> Another strong episode of Superstars this week! PINFALL Magazine's Superstars Review!


Chris Masters is better than Nunzio ever was.


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I've been thinking about this. Should the WWE just make Superstars the premier brand for the WWE Tag titles? We're getting a ton of matches between the top tag teams in the company, but no title matches? Seeing as WWE doesn't care about the Tag titles and doesn't reallyknow Sueprstars exists, why not have the Titles being defended mainly on Superstars and give some more prestige to both the titles and Superstars?

Anyway, what a show. Beth/Gail Kim HAS to be the main contender for Divas Match of the Year. I hope they work a fued sometime soon so we can see more. JTG/Masters was good and although I was gutted it was kaitlyn and not Natalya, that main event was amazing. Holy shit, that Suplex spot was unbelievable!

Also, I see a lot of threads fuming that this was "relegated" to Superstars. Don't these people realise those matches would have got 3/4 minutes maximum on Raw or Smackdown!?!


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Equimanthorn said:


> I've been thinking about this. Should the WWE just make Superstars the premier brand for the WWE Tag titles? We're getting a ton of matches between the top tag teams in the company, but no title matches? Seeing as WWE doesn't care about the Tag titles and doesn't reallyknow Sueprstars exists, why not have the Titles being defended mainly on Superstars and give some more prestige to both the titles and Superstars?
> 
> Anyway, what a show. Beth/Gail Kim HAS to be the main contender for Divas Match of the Year. I hope they work a fued sometime soon so we can see more. JTG/Masters was good and although I was gutted it was kaitlyn and not Natalya, that main event was amazing. Holy shit, that Suplex spot was unbelievable!
> 
> Also, I see a lot of threads fuming that this was "relegated" to Superstars. Don't these people realise those matches would have got 3/4 minutes maximum on Raw or Smackdown!?!


I'm from the UK, but it's my understanding that Superstars isn't aired on TV in the States, just through WWE.com?

If that's the case, why not activate an Internet championship and have it defended on Superstars? Ryder starts with it as the founder, defends it on Superstars but makes appearences on Raw to promote his title, show etc.

I've always thought some form of TV title would be a good inclusion for WWE. I liked the old form of having 3 tiers of titles (WWE, IC, European), I think it helps lower card talent step up and seem relevant when given a title.


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

needs to be on tv


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Seems Wade Barrett is on Superstars this week, seems like an odd person considering he's one of SD!'s main heels and is competeing in MITB, if you want to know what he does just google the 7/7/11 tapings.

This doesn't mean anything does it?


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



SideTableDrawer said:


> Seems Wade Barrett is on Superstars this week, seems like an odd person considering he's one of SD!'s main heels and is competeing in MITB, if you want to know what he does just google the 7/7/11 tapings.
> 
> This doesn't mean anything does it?


SD's main heels? He's been booked so weak as IC Champion, lost the IC Title, then lost to Kane as well. SD's got so many heels you know, and a lot of them are booked stronger than Barrett. 1. Henry 2. Sheamus 3. Christian 4. Rhodes 5. Barrett


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I know, what I meant to say it that for a second I thought they were ready to give him a serious push after the Corre split and he claimed he's goin on to bigger and better things, he's not a regular on Superstars and that just surprised me.


----------



## Fruity CoCo Puffs (Jul 4, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



KITD said:


> It amazes me that Kidd vs. Barreta last week got more air time than Cena vs. Miz at wrestlemania


holy crap wow


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Just saw the episode must say very impressed specially the six man tag at the end starting to become a superstars fan


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Anyone have a full card for tonight? All I know is that they're finally airing McIntyre vs. Ryder, and Barrett faces a local jobber.


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Wade Barrett vs. Don Gonzalez

Alicia Fox vs. Natalya

Drew McIntyre vs. Zack Ryder

I presume there will be another one from Smackdown though.


----------



## Oximoron (Jun 30, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Zack ryder got a few chants  



And Drew lost :sad:


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Seeing as this week's Superstars wasn't really very good, I recommend you watch Tyson Kidd and Yoshi Tatsu's rematch on NXT. This will be WWE's match of the week. Better than last week's, hard hitting, great commentary, hot crowd. I was never bored during the match. Many little details that you will enjoy as well. Grisham and Regal are my favorite announce team in the WWE currently. Regal is just so great as a color commentator, and both of them enhance the match by putting the wrestlers over. It's a shame WWE's still using Cole and Booker - they're terrible.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Just saw Ryder vs McIntyre. Great match. Loved it when Ryder did a cross-body. Also, it definitely had psychology to it and you could genuinely feel that McIntyre was pissed! Let's hope for a RAW fued. Still though, they must make sure Ryder officially turns face on RAW, otherwise younger fans will not know whether to support him. In Australia and NZ, the crowd were behind him, but he still needs to get full support from everyone else.


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Who's that chick doing the ring announcing on Superstars? She's hot!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



NT86 said:


> Who's that chick doing the ring announcing on Superstars? She's hot!


Eden Styles


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'm surprised that more people aren't complaining about Barrett being on superstars.


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Ryder/McIntyre was decent enough. I don't think it'll mean a push for either one of them.

Natalya/Alicia dragged on too long but it had its moments. The trash talking and taunts were entertaining.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Rezze said:


> I'm surprised that more people aren't complaining about Barrett being on superstars.


That's because very few people watch Superstars, so they don't know Barrett is on it


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

If the WWE was smart about it, they would continue to make Superstars more of a show where stars that the IWC, or any others feel aren't getting their due. We see it now with Drew, Ryder, and whom ever else they have pitched to that show. I feel like Superstars would be so much better if I knew it was a show where stars like Kofi, Morrison, or Ryder could vent about being misused. The idea that it's not just about wrestling, but the chance to hear what's really on these stars' mind would be interesting to see. Personal interviews backstage, with less of the glorified show theme to it. What do you all think?


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Ever wondered where the actual stars of the show are in the intro?


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



truk83 said:


> If the WWE was smart about it, they would continue to make Superstars more of a show where stars that the IWC, or any others feel aren't getting their due. We see it now with Drew, Ryder, and whom ever else they have pitched to that show. I feel like Superstars would be so much better if I knew it was a show where stars like Kofi, Morrison, or Ryder could vent about being misused. The idea that it's not just about wrestling, but the chance to hear what's really on these stars' mind would be interesting to see. Personal interviews backstage, with less of the glorified show theme to it. What do you all think?


No way. The whole point of Superstars is that's it's devoid of the gasharoo promos and interviews we see on Raw and Smackdown. Fair enough, one or two in-ring promos before a match every so often is alright, but no more.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Tarfu said:


> Ever wondered where the actual stars of the show are in the intro?


That's the Superstar intro? That is way better than the RAW and Smackdown current intros.
Last time I watched Superstars was about a year ago. 
Watching right now.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Tarfu said:


> Ever wondered where the actual stars of the show are in the intro?


in all sincerity this is how it should be.


----------



## Dirk Pepper (Mar 27, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Can someone jut confirm what date the Promo video says the Wrestlemania Travel Packages go on sale? I read a report saying the promo said This Saturday but WWE say Monday.

I can't watch Superstars on WWE.Com or Hulu because I'm in the UK.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Dirk Pepper said:


> Can someone jut confirm what date the Promo video says the Wrestlemania Travel Packages go on sale? I read a report saying the promo said This Saturday but WWE say Monday.
> 
> I can't watch Superstars on WWE.Com or Hulu because I'm in the UK.


I'm pretty damn sure its Monday.

Just finished watching Superstars. I lol'd when Maryse put on Beth's headband.
Loved Stanford on commentary. Kind of disappointed that half of the show was a recap of CM Punk's promo.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Tarfu said:


> Ever wondered where the actual stars of the show are in the intro?


That is actually a really amazing intro. And honestly, that is what it should be. Seriously. Superstars should actually have at least one storyline on the show so it keeps people watching, and the intro should not have Cena all over it because he's had one match on the show.


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

God that Eden Stiles is hot. She needs to be ring announcing on one of the main shows, not stuck on Superstars.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Well here is the newest Superstars Review for all my fellow Broskis/Broskettes

Woo Woo Woo... You Know it!


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Equimanthorn said:


> WWE Superstars is the best WWE show out there. It's the closest you will ever see to a pure wrestling show in the WWE. No promos, no guest host rubbish, no anonymous GM nonsense, just pure matches. I love it.


how can wrestling alone be good pls it needs story line to attract people attention or else mmany people wont watch it


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



reymisteriofan said:


> how can wrestling alone be good pls it needs story line to attract people attention or else mmany people wont watch it


Not that I want to compare WWE Superstars to Puro, but look at NJPW and the other Japanese feds. It's conducted in a completely different language. How on earth can people understand the storylines without a fluent understanding of Japanese? All the promos are in Japanese, and the commentary's in Japanese. The federations focus themselves on the in-ring product instead of promos and interviews. The majority of non-Japanese fans watch it purely for the matches, which are exceptional, and Puro feds are some of the most coveted wrestling federations around here! The same sentiment is with Superstars, people watch it because they want to see good in-ring action. Obviously, promos and whatnot are an important part of wrestling overall, but a show with purely wrestling can definitely work.

Anyway, it's that time of the week again. Here's this week's card and it's interesting to say the least...

*Tyson Kidd vs. Justin Gabriel
Alicia Fox vs.Natalya
David Otunga & Michael McGillicutty vs. Santino Marella & Zack Ryder 
Evan Bourne vs. Primo*​
Kidd vs. Gabriel should be mental.​


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



reymisteriofan said:


> how can wrestling alone be good pls it needs story line to attract people attention or else mmany people wont watch it


The matches have stories within them. Every match is a story or a group of stories rolled into one.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

A lot of the time, the wrestlers on Superstars use their initiatives and come up with stories by themselves. You'll notice that the majority of people you see stuck on Superstars are actually talented enough to tell a story in the ring. Look at Gail and Melina, they were given shit and did their best to make it shine by coming up with an mini-feud for themselves. In wrestling, if you're talented enough, you don't need a microphone to tell a story.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I just watched the 7/21/11 Superstars episode and all the matches were very well done (even the divas matches). I'd say that Gabriel vs Kidd was definitely the best. Hopefully they put Gabriel on Smackdown soon.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Rezze said:


> I just watched the 7/21/11 Superstars episode and all the matches were very well done (even the divas matches). I'd say that Gabriel vs Kidd was definitely the best. Hopefully they put Gabriel on Smackdown soon.


I have to disagree with you. 4 match shows usually suck compared to 3 match shows, and this was true again for me with this week. Bourne vs Primo was good, all the rest passable. Superstars can do better. The Rough Ryder was cool though.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I dug Superstars. I mean The Bourne/Primo match was basically the exact same thing as Kidd/J-Gabe, but I still enjoyed the entire show.

WWE Superstars 7/21 Review


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Rezze said:


> I just watched the 7/21/11 Superstars episode and all the matches were very well done (even the divas matches). I'd say that Gabriel vs Kidd was definitely the best. Hopefully they put Gabriel on Smackdown soon.


agreed i was actually surprised that a wwe diva match could be good.superstars is the most consistant show in terms of match quality alot of back and forth,fast paced matches and CLEAN endings.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Superstars needs to put on Masters/Kidd or Reks/Gabriel sometime soon.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Goatlord said:


> Superstars needs to put on Masters/Kidd or Reks/Gabriel sometime soon.


They don't do cross-brand matches anymore.


----------



## roobin james (Jul 29, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I can hear how relieved you are already that you come across this site - and I can hear you blessing me already. Needless to say, you should find this review as a helpful guide of findings about BigCommerce if that is what you are after..


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

dunno what they are doing with santino right now.. kozlov is nowhere to be seen and hes tagging with different guys.. the cobra glove was pretty funny tho. apprently otunga broke santinos nose in that match, you could see santino continously touching his nose.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

swagger/riley was good


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I thought it was the worst of the night, actually.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Bring Trent Beretta up to Smackdown. He's been working his ass off on Superstars and having great matches, He can have Teddy Long and Zack Ryder book themselves into Beretta/Ryder tag matches. 

HOLLA HOLLA PLAYAZ.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Just saw the latest episode. I do like the fact that they are attempting to have a little story on the show (JTG) appearing, but yeah. Also Stanford and Matthews are a great combo.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

No more story, Koslov's gone. 

Adieu to the king of Superstars, Chris Masters as well. and the never seen on Superstars, David Hart Smith.

Anyway... Brodus Clay is back... and you can do two things about that... nothing... or like it. Because this big man can talk, he has "it", and he can suplex you to kingdom come, or he can land on you.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I am geuinely angry they are culling the Superstars brigade. It is honestly my favourite wrestling show of the week on a regular basis. Where are else are you going to get 15 minute Drew Mcintyre vs Chris Masters matches??


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

,


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



5th-Horseman said:


> I am geuinely angry they are culling the Superstars brigade. It is honestly my favourite wrestling show of the week on a regular basis. Where are else are you going to get 15 minute Drew Mcintyre vs Chris Masters matches??


It's not like they're out of talent. Hawkins, Reks, and Primo are barely ever used.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

yeah.... now that the Masterpiece has been released again, perhaps we should relive his best moments. Masters really progressed during his second run, his matches became more fluid, he added moves to his arsenal, and he got very good at selling. It's a pity about his past drug offences, really.

here's a match I enjoyed, featuring excellent psychology:


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



5th-Horseman said:


> I am geuinely angry they are culling the Superstars brigade. It is honestly my favourite wrestling show of the week on a regular basis. Where are else are you going to get 15 minute Drew Mcintyre vs Chris Masters matches??


Amen.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

We're getting another Brodus Clay squash match (yay!)

And 
DiBiase vs Barreta
Santino and Bourne vs Otunga and McGillicutty
Fox vs Tamina


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The lack of Hawkins week after week is depressing.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Otunga and McGillictutty need to lose the Titles ASAP. They're wasting time and are useless.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Fox v Tamina ? which one turned face and when ?


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Tarfu said:


> The lack of Hawkins week after week is depressing.


  Agreed. It's a shame because he is far more talented than Ryder whom fans just seem to love. Hawkins is the attitude the WWE is missing right now. I'd hate to say it, but he is the closest thing I have seen to HBK ever. His delivery on the mic, his passion when he speaks, his attitude, and his ring work is phenomenal. I hate comparison to greats, but I had to put this out there.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Ryder and Hawkins are quite different though. I hate the "Hawkins is better than Ryder" argument, because it isn't valid. They don't even remotely fill the same niche. 
Hawkins SHOULD be on television, but he should be on tv over guys like Otunga, McGillicutty, Jinder, Khali, DiBiase, Zeke (who has no character) and Heath Slater (whom I actually like, but Hawkins is better).
Hawkins doesn't fit as a brief spot comedy character.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Dr S said:


> Fox v Tamina ? which one turned face and when ?


Neither. I think they're still heels.



TheSupremeForce said:


> Ryder and Hawkins are quite different though. I hate the "Hawkins is better than Ryder" argument, because it isn't valid. They don't even remotely fill the same niche.
> Hawkins SHOULD be on television, but he should be on tv over guys like Otunga, McGillicutty, Jinder, Khali, DiBiase, Zeke (who has no character) and Heath Slater (whom I actually like, but Hawkins is better).
> Hawkins doesn't fit as a brief spot comedy character.


Hawkins is quite good actually for a gimmickless heel. He's got charisma, and he's quite good in the ring as well. I could definitely see him fitting into the midcard. I agree TSF, I would rather watch Hawkins than any wrestler you just listed. And the Heatseeking Elbow is one of the best finishers in the WWE.

And people should lay off the Hawkins v Ryder conparisons. Why can't we choose both of them?

Also, Brodus Clay is AWESOME.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

otunga is fucking awful. that is all.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Anyone heard the Kozlov chant during the tag team match.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



gothmog 3rd said:


> Anyone heard the Kozlov chant during the tag team match.


:shocked:

A Kozlov chant? It is amazing that the thing that put him over was getting fired.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

chris masters big loss


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



King Kenny said:


> chris masters big loss


damn right. I would have given him the IC Title based on his recent hard work.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Whoa guys, what do you guys think of this week's Superstars? 

Sheamus and Daniel Bryan impressed, McIntyre didn't do too badly either, and Brodus Clay is bloody impressive. I wonder when he's going to move up the ladder.. Pity Mark Henry is on a roll right now.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'm just starting to watch now but immediately something struck me as odd. No, not the fact that Sheamus is in the opening match but the fact that Mr Kennedy is in the intro, appearing between Beth Pheonix and The Miz. Someone needs to pay more attention.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



ThumbInTheBum said:


> I'm just starting to watch now but immediately something struck me as odd. No, not the fact that Sheamus is in the opening match but the fact that Mr Kennedy is in the intro, appearing between Beth Pheonix and The Miz. Someone needs to pay more attention.


Not sure if serious. If I go ahead and say NO IT'S DOLPH ZIGGLER YOU FOOL, will I have made an ass out of myself? :hmm:

Really enjoyed this weeks show as a whole. Well, apart from JTG's sloppy ass stinking up the place. Bryan and Mac need to put on a long PPV rematch when the times is right (and Drew is relevant again). Good bout nonetheless.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Tarfu said:


> Not sure if serious. If I go ahead and say NO IT'S DOLPH ZIGGLER YOU FOOL, will I have made an ass out of myself? :hmm:
> 
> Really enjoyed this weeks show as a whole. Well, apart from JTG's sloppy ass stinking up the place. Bryan and Mac need to put on a long PPV rematch when the times is right (and Drew is relevant again). Good bout nonetheless.


It was a generic look comment  I think the shot was from just after he'd dyed his hair blonde again following that disasterous haircut.

This JTG match sucks, poor Justin Gabriel


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Tarfu said:


> Not sure if serious. If I go ahead and say NO IT'S DOLPH ZIGGLER YOU FOOL, will I have made an ass out of myself? :hmm:
> 
> Really enjoyed this weeks show as a whole. Well, apart from JTG's sloppy ass stinking up the place. *Bryan and Mac need to put on a long PPV rematch when the times is right* (and Drew is relevant again). Good bout nonetheless.



I would love to see that. I'm a huge fan of both guys. Saying that their superstars match didn't really impress me this week. Not saying it was bad, just I expected more I guess. A PPV match would be ideal though, shame both guys are on different shows.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



ThumbInTheBum said:


> It was a generic look comment  I think the shot was from just after he'd dyed his hair blonde again following that disasterous haircut.
> 
> This JTG match sucks, poor Justin Gabriel


Gabriel is not that good. If anything, I'd say JTG is the better wrestler.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

That was easily the worst match Gabriel has had since turning face and I'd still say it wasn't _bad_, but why does JTG still have a job?


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Gabriel is not that good. If anything, I'd say JTG is the better wrestler.


I think you need a trip to the eye doctor. JTG sucks.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Rezze said:


> That was easily the worst match Gabriel has had since turning face and I'd still say it wasn't _bad_, but why does JTG still have a job?


I don't get it either. Out of all the jobbers on the roster right now, he's been around the longest and it's pretty safe to say that he's the least appealling talent out of all of them. They're not going to _do_ anything with him and he's been around for a good five years now. He must have Vince McMahon nudes or something, because it is so freakin' weird that he's survived roster cuts year after year in favour of younger, better talent.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Brodus Clay needs to face someone other than jobbers maybe have a small feud with Johnny Curtis on Superstars.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Does anyone know what Superstars matches were taped on Smackdown this week? I can't seem to find them.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Flanny said:


> Brodus Clay needs to face someone other than jobbers maybe have a small feud with Johnny Curtis on Superstars.


I approve. The feud should be a month's worth of Brodus squashing Curtis.M

@Rezze nope can't find them either


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



starship.paint said:


> I approve. The feud should be a month's worth of Brodus squashing Curtis.M
> 
> @Rezze nope can't find them either


Not squashing, They could have a feud about Curtis winning NXT and Clay thinks he should of.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Flanny said:


> Not squashing, They could have a feud about Curtis winning NXT and Clay thinks he should of.


Curtis is nothing special, literally. He's probably a worse version of Ted DiBiase. I wouldn't give him a win against Clay at all.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I read that the matches this week are R-Truth vs John Morrison, Cody Rhodes vs Justin Gabriel, and Ezekiel Jackson vs Heath Slater.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



SideTableDrawer said:


> I read that the matches this week are R-Truth vs John Morrison, Cody Rhodes vs Justin Gabriel, and Ezekiel Jackson vs Heath Slater.


Thanks very much. Rhodes vs Gabriel is quite mouth-watering, I'd like it to be an IC feud. Jackson needs to go away, why are they still building him up? It's sad that Morrison has been relegated to Superstars... Look at all the faces above him: Cena, Orton, Punk, Mysterio, Sheamus, Mistico? He can't be the #2 guy in any brand.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I guess WWE decided not to show Gabriel vs Rhodes. I was kind of looking forward to it, but at least Gabriel is still undefeated on TV/Online(except MITB). I want to see those to feud. They could put on some great matches.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Ryder vs. Kidd was excellent. The crowd LOVED Ryder. He's so over.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I can only imagine Ryder/Kidd being quality. Both pretty good workers. I'll give that a look soon as I like both guys.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*It wasn't much of a match at all. They didn't get long and they didn't really do anything impressive during that time. Kidd's legit had like 10-15 matches better than that this year, mostly on Superstars and NXT.*


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I feel like the creative team doesn't have the understanding of the real potential of this show in terms of creativity. It seems as though with just the name of the show itself "Superstars" could really go many ways. Take for example Teddy DiBiase. On, Raw's Super Show, or Smackdown he comes out as this side man for Rhodes. However on Superstars he comes out with music similar to his father's, but with a modern theme to it. Grow the beard, and hire Michael Tarver as his new Virgil. The only time we would see this would be on Superstars.


Maybe even Joe Hennig makes his debut as "The Perfect Son". However, on Raw, or Smackdown he goes by another name, and gimmick. This gives the "minority mark WWE Universe fan base" a chance to decide which one they like more. Fans may feel insulted, and decided that they like one character over the other, and naturally I think Joe Hennig would go over the most during his matches as Michael McGuillicutti. Fans don't want to feel insulted so naturally they could just put this man over.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Ryder/Kidd was average. Too short. I like Ryder, but he's not a ring general. Tyson Kidd is much better in the ring though, he should be in the midcard title hunt. On SmackDown, the only heel comparable to Kidd is in the ring is Christian, and I still rate Kidd higher.

Truth/Morrison was a good match. The crowd was hot for it. ADR wishes he was over like Truth.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

SUPERSTARS matches


Mason Ryan versus JTG
Tyler Reks and Curt Hawkins vs Titus O'Neil and Percy Watson. 

OH YEAH! PERCY WATSON!!!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



starship.paint said:


> SUPERSTARS matches
> 
> 
> Mason Ryan versus JTG
> ...


 Awesome, I was worried when I got him for the wff thing seeing as he hasn't been on in months. I sorta like Ryan as well so good to see him back I suppose


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I was thrilled to see Hawkins and to a lesser extent Reks. I knew that they'd both said they were going to Raw, but they had a match on SS and a brief appearance on Raw. It was good times.
JTG got no reaction at all last night. Everyone else in the company did.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Marked like hell for Hawkins and Reks' brief appearance. I honestly thought they were looking to get rid of both guys based on their continuing absence. Will this team-up be a permanent thing? Reks isn't doing his intimidating monster gimmick anymore, it seems, so it's not that strange of a pairing. 

Not too excited to see Mason Ryan again, though. On the other hand, he'll be destroying JTG's sloppy ass. Maybe I _am_ excited...


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Tarfu said:


> Marked like hell for Hawkins and Reks' brief appearance. I honestly thought they were looking to get rid of both guys based on their continuing absence. Will this team-up be a permanent thing? Reks isn't doing his intimidating monster gimmick anymore, it seems, so it's not that strange of a pairing.
> 
> Not too excited to see Mason Ryan again, though. On the other hand, he'll be destroying JTG's sloppy ass. Maybe I _am_ excited...


I'm not, as it stands that'll be heel vs heel meaning one of them will trying for the face role. They've spent quite a bit of time turning JTG heel and it would be stupid to waste that effort; that suggests Mason Ryan could be turning face and getting a big push which I'm sure nobody wants.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Ryan did smile during that match. Ryan is one excessively muscled guy though. I'll give him that much. JTG definitely wasn't the face. He wasn't anything, really, since no one cared. 
On the flip side, the crowd cheered for Drew McIntyre AND Primo during the dark match. Drew was quite popular in Columbus for some reason, not that I'm complaining.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

JTG being squashed is a good thing. I wonder why Hawkins isn't higher up in the WWE. He's pretty good for a gimmickless heel.

And the Heat Seeking Elbow is easily in the top 5, or top 3 at a stretch, finishers used by current WWE Superstars.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Agreed. Curt Hawkins should be far higher up the card. Of course, that's true of several younger guys (Hawkins, McIntyre, Reks, Primo) who are currently buried on Raw when they're far better than most of the Smackdown roster.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Let's play a game... Replace someone regularly from Raw/SD with someone regularly appearing on Superstars.

Jinder Mahal -> Tyson Kidd
Heath Slater -> Curt Hawkins
Alex Riley -> Trent Barreta
Great Khali -> Brodus Clay
Otunga/McGillicutty -> The Usos


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'd take every change on your list.

Zeke -> Drew McIntyre
Johnny Curtis and/or Ted DiBiase -> Primo


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Can't believe I forgot about Zeke. Totally outclassed by Brodus Clay.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Mason Ryan is kind of a face, I guess. He wasn't the heel. I think they'll going for a guy who dominates all angle and letting the audience figure out exactly what he is. I'd expect more squash matches. Next time with Kidd, Slater, or McIntyre.

Tyler Reks/Curt Hawkins impressed me as a tag team. I definately liked the more than Otunga/McGuillicutty. The problem is they'll likely be the third heel team on Raw, behind Awesome Truth and Otunga/McGuillicutty so I don't know how much airtime they are actually going to get. Neither would work as faces, so that option is out.

O'Neil/Watson didn't impress me at all. At best, they'd be a jobber tag team. But at this rate, they might as well just use The Usos in that role since they are a good tag team that isn't being used at all.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I thought Percy Watson looked great, I don't know if I like O'Neil/Watson as a team though. O'Neil really turns me off though with that seal bark thing. He looks and sounds like a jackoff.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> JTG got no reaction at all last night. Everyone else in the company did.


I'm actually surprised JTG is still around. He really doesn't fit in anywhere.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Tamina jobbing to fox sucked, but damn Tamina was beasting. I like this making the models suffer, even if they get wins. I really like that. ALicia is quick. Call her sloppy all you want, but she recovers fast enough for it not to matter. Fuck I hate how raw and SD diva matches often go.


----------



## crazy_furry (Sep 8, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

i met her a few months back.. i can confirm that she was very sloppy!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Agmaster said:


> Tamina jobbing to fox sucked, but damn Tamina was beasting. I like this making the models suffer, even if they get wins. I really like that. ALicia is quick. Call her sloppy all you want, but she recovers fast enough for it not to matter. Fuck I hate how raw and SD diva matches often go.


Tamina is a jobber and a talent used to make others look great. I'm not too surprised by the result. Alicia Fox just turned face so they must have some plans for her.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



CaptainObvious said:


> Tamina is a jobber and a talent used to make others look great. I'm not too surprised by the result. Alicia Fox just turned face so they must have some plans for her.


No. I think they don't have any plans for Fox.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Hawkins gone back to the leather pants, huh? Fine with me. Let's just hope this goes better than teaming with Archer. Really liked the match, both teams had chemistry and looked natural together. I approve.

Also, lol Mason Ryan's awkward green ass.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Rekks and Hawkins in a tag team, now thats more like it, and they had a really good match, I wish them the best as they are two of my fave up and comings wrestlers right now


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I have to say I really enjoyed the little promo recaps for Truth vs. Morrison, it gave us a big match feel for Superstars! y'know, an actual fued with heat!


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

JTG used to be really over as a face. What's the logical thing to do? Turn him heel!


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The tag match was far too short to comment on the chemistry of the teams. Watson should be allowed to be more flamboyant.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Daniel Bryan vs Heath Slater was a great match. The wrestling holds used were very good to watch. Especially from Daniel Bryan.

Plus it got me three points for Wrestling Forum Federation


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I've not watched Superstars for a long time now, it just doesn't interest me, while I do know you get some good matches on it, it's just basically an extension of RAW/SD! 

I'd love to see them really strip it down, make it look and feel individual, I'd tape all the matches on the same night, I'd also give it the traditional red, white and blue WWF ring ropes, I'd give the wrestlers the side enterance like they did with ECW back in 06 & 07, I'd turn the tron off and cover it with a thick black sheet, I'd like to see this return to squash matches against local jobbers to help build up undercard/midcard guys. 

It would also be a good way to introduce a monster to TV, similar in the way ECW built Sheamus, if we could have 5/6 four minute matches with split screens so these guys get to air a promo too it would be far more beneficial for them, they get to not only showcase their in ring talent, but they also get to talk, the more they do this the more confident they become, or so you hope, add that to a 5-8 minute Main Event between say talent like Yoshi Tatsu/Heath Slater and an in arena Interview segment.

I also feel that this kind of blueprint would not only give the undercard some credibility, it could also help re-ignite thw Tag Division


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Superstars was average this week...

Ezekiel Jackson sucks...
Curtis and Barretta confuse me... and the tag match was too short.
Brodus was awesome as usual... but they need to let him squash Curtis next. And debut... on Raw? SmackDown has Henry... gah, Brodus can squash everyone on NXT and Superstars...

The 10 min match Ryder vs McIntyre was just average, like the show. There were times I felt that they didn't really "click" in the ring. And McIntyre did the exact same rest hold four times and Ryder fought out four times, WAT DA HELL?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*There hasn't been anything all that good on Superstars for a good few months now. Masters/Swagger was probably the last really good match on the show. Doesn't help that the Kidds, Barretta's and Tatsu's have been on NXT rather than Superstars though I guess so you end up with more squash matches and shitty workers like David Otunga.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *There hasn't been anything all that good on Superstars for a good few months now. Masters/Swagger was probably the last really good match on the show. Doesn't help that the Kidds, Barretta's and Tatsu's have been on NXT rather than Superstars though I guess so you end up with more squash matches and shitty workers like David Otunga.*


Bryan/Slater last week was pretty good. But the show is definitely missing Masters and the guys who have been thrown on NXT.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I've had zero interest in seeing Superstars once Masters was released .


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



the-gaffer said:


> I've not watched Superstars for a long time now, it just doesn't interest me, while I do know you get some good matches on it, it's just basically an extension of RAW/SD!
> 
> I'd love to see them really strip it down, make it look and feel individual, I'd tape all the matches on the same night, I'd also give it the traditional red, white and blue WWF ring ropes, I'd give the wrestlers the side enterance like they did with ECW back in 06 & 07, I'd turn the tron off and cover it with a thick black sheet, I'd like to see this return to squash matches against local jobbers to help build up undercard/midcard guys.
> *
> ...


Thats exactly what they are doing with Brodus Clay and its worked wonders so far he looks like a beast.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Did anyone else notice that before the tag team match the commentator (forgot which one) said the match was made by Teddy Long. I suppose every single tag match must be made by him.

:lmao


----------



## awesome_asian (Aug 7, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Did anyone else notice that before the tag team match the commentator (forgot which one) said the match was made by Teddy Long. I suppose every single tag match must be made by him.
> 
> :lmao


whats wrong with dat, playa


----------



## Sheamoose (Sep 19, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*NOT ENOUGH LIMES GOD DAMNIT!!! OOHHHHHH THESE WORDS ARE TRUE*


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I thought ryder and McIntyre had great chemistry. To anyone who says Ryder has no ring ability; watch him on Superstars.


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



CrystalFissure said:


> I thought ryder and McIntyre had great chemistry. To anyone who says Ryder has no ring ability; watch him on Superstars.


Seem like an unlikey duo more than anything. The "Chosen one" and "The Long Island Broski"


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



CrystalFissure said:


> I thought ryder and McIntyre had great chemistry. To anyone who says Ryder has no ring ability; watch him on Superstars.


I disagree, I think they didn't mesh well in their last match.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*Johnny Gargano apparently gets squashed by Brodus Clay on Superstars this week. Makes seeing as they were in his area and he was on TV for them before.*


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

mm? That's interesting. I heard WWE was about to pick another DGUSA star up...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*Too small and too goofy to become a major deal in WWE. That being said he's had a number of shots and he's always said that he and WWE are on good terms so I wouldn't be suprised to see him get a more regular shot of some kind.*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Anybody see the Ted/Kidd match? Feel like it could've been good. Probably going to watch it a bit later but I figured I'd see if anyone liked it.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I haven't seen a Superstars video link on WWE.com or Youtube for today's episode. In fact, if you look under the shows tab on WWE.com, WWE Superstars isn't listed (Tough Enough is though). :side:


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Anybody see the Ted/Kidd match? Feel like it could've been good. Probably going to watch it a bit later but I figured I'd see if anyone liked it.


Ted vs Kidd was pretty good. It wasn't Kidd vs Bryan by any means, but it was a solid, back-and-forth match. Kidd's a top tier worker and Ted's solid. 
Nothing else taped for Superstars this week was all that great. You could predict the endings of every match just by looking at the matches. 

Primo managed to get through his match with Riley without getting killed, which is a bonus. 
Drew got a decent match out of Mason Ryan (by Ryan standards, at least). 
Brodus did his usual squash routine. 

Pretty disappointing by Superstars standards. Still, I'm a big fan of Drew and Primo, so at least I got to watch them wrestle on Monday.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



GCA-FF said:


> I haven't seen a Superstars video link on WWE.com or Youtube for today's episode. In fact, if you look under the shows tab on WWE.com, WWE Superstars isn't listed (Tough Enough is though). :side:


I can't find it either. On any site.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Ted vs Kidd was pretty good. It wasn't Kidd vs Bryan by any means, but it was a solid, back-and-forth match. Kidd's a top tier worker and Ted's solid.
> Nothing else taped for Superstars this week was all that great. You could predict the endings of every match just by looking at the matches.
> 
> Primo managed to get through his match with Riley without getting killed, which is a bonus.
> ...


Could you link us? I can't find anything, no reports on the web either.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Seems they might have discontinued Superstars on the web, since I can't find it and they took out the WWE Superstars section from the TV shows. I think only the countries who have TV deals for Superstars get to watch it.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Not online yet, but I dont think they cancel it but they might have. The superstars tab is still open when you go to WWE.com and click videos. But no new episode, I Figure that it still airs overseas so I hope someone uploads it before today is up.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Meh. That sucks. I usually watch on YouTube but it ain't up yet. Not gonna watch Riley or Ryan but Brodus Clay is always fun and Tyson Kidd's in action as well.

Anyway if you guys want a great match here's Seth Rollins (Tyler Black) vs Dean Ambrose (Jon Moxley) from FCW, it's a 30 minute Iron Man match. I rate it at ****1/4. If you're not familiar with these two Rollins' finisher is the Avada Kedavra superkick and Ambrose's is the Midnight Special, over the shoulder back to belly piledriver.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



starship.paint said:


> Could you link us? I can't find anything, no reports on the web either.


No, I can't link you because as far as I know, it doesn't exist yet. I just happened to go to both shows this week (only because someone gave me free Smackdown tickets after attending Raw). 

I did hear that there's a good chance the WWE has just decided to stop hosting SuperStars on their site, which would be a pretty dick move considering they never even hinted at doing so. We'll probably have to wait until it airs internationally (whenever that is) and gets uploaded to YouTube and possibly Hulu. I heard YouTube mentioned specifically, but I'm pretty sure it was previously being put on Hulu as well, so that might not change. 

The suggestion I received was for everyone who watches SuperStars on WWE.com to send messages (emails, Tweets, etc) to the WWE complaining about the situation.

Believe me or don't. Regardless, I would advise people to share their displeasure with the WWE over the situation. Considering SuperStars is still not up, that at least proves that something is wrong, as does the fact that there's no longer even a "SuperStars" tab under shows on the website.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

At least you can find this week's SuperStars on YouTube now. 
No thanks to the WWE for being dicks about this though. It's good that other people are decent enough to upload it.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*






Link. Funny - Gargano got loads more offense on Clay than anyone else - two kicks. The most I've seen out of anyone else is a waistlock. And his tights say Gargano - hehe. Striker even referred to his "international exploits".

And shit, you guys *have got to check out* Tyson Kidd vs Ted DiBiase. It's the best Superstars match in some time (best WWE TV match in some time as well) DiBiase has some hope after all. Kidd works on DiBiase's back for this match and the action is never boring.


----------



## Brisbayne (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

True, the DiBiase-Kidd match was a fine piece of work, though I'll have to say that Kidd's neckbreaker onto the ropes wasn't as good as McIntyre's the match before.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

They've removed it from the site.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Mason Ryan has the worst hair in WWE.

And color me surprised that DiBiase busted out a dropkick into a knee to the head / Barretta's Gobstopper / KENTA Knee kick


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

So they remove Superstars from WWE.com & YT but continue to air it internationally? Is it really so hard to upload an episode on wwe.com? not like they would lose anything if they kept it there, low viewership or not?


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Mason Ryan is definitly not a safe worker. His first suplex looked really wierd, his belly to belly almos ended with Drew on his head and his pumphandleslam almost became a botched tombstone.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



gothmog 3rd said:


> Mason Ryan is definitly not a safe worker. His first suplex looked really wierd, his belly to belly almos ended with Drew on his head and his pumphandleslam almost became a botched tombstone.


I kept thinking the same thing throughout the match. He seemed to drop Drew awkwardly on his neck a lot, made me cringe.


----------



## Brisbayne (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I just don't get it - I've just watched the Battle Royal honestly, how can it be that a wrestler who's been improving and working hard gets thrown out first, while a green-as-grass rookie, who's nearly injured the other one, seemingly gets a push? I know I'm a Drew mark and my view on things here might be inaccurate, but it doesn't feel right on a professional level.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The WWE is controlled by idiots with short attention spans. They push a guy for a while and then bury him so they can push someone else for a while and then repeat the process. 
Drew's burial has been brutally excessive even by their standards, however. You could give Mason Ryan five years and he'll never get anywhere close to being on Drew's level in any area... other than looking roided out.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'm surprised people are surprised at Ted DiBiase's ring performance. He is a very athletic guy and he's had experience in North America and Japan. I'm so glad Ted's a face now, he never seemed confident in his heel persona.

Can I say that I love when the referees get spirited in matches? Kidd/DiBiase's ref was definitely all up in Tyson's face for breaking rules. Stuff like that makes the heel look more heelish.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Brisbayne said:


> I just don't get it - I've just watched the Battle Royal honestly, how can it be that a wrestler who's been improving and working hard gets thrown out first, while a green-as-grass rookie, who's nearly injured the other one, seemingly gets a push? I know I'm a Drew mark and my view on things here might be inaccurate, but it doesn't feel right on a professional level.


Masters worked his ass off and was easily the most improved WWE guy for the 24 months before his release. McIntyre's improvement is nothing compared to Masters'. Still, Masters was released, and now this excuse of a powerhouse wrestler is getting a push. Pisses me off really because a powerhouse face is exactly what Masters was. Now don't talk to me about his drug stuff, because Masters was released the first time for his drug stuff, that was totally justified, but he was clean for the whole of his second run.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Yeah, Drew's improvements aren't even close to how much better Masters got, because Drew was already quite good in the ring. His burial has nothing to do with ability. The WWE just likes to bury guys to either make an example or to test how they'll react to it.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Yeah, Drew's improvements aren't even close to how much better Masters got, because Drew was already quite good in the ring. His burial has nothing to do with ability. The WWE just likes to bury guys to either make an example or to test how they'll react to it.


Consider another factor - WWE Creative simply doesn't have any story or plans for Drew, but the people who have been beating him (Ryder/Ryan) are currently in storylines.

Well.. I'd suppose Tiffany was another factor for Drew...


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

TIffany didn't do Drew any favors. I'd have expected Drew to get depushed during this time, since it happens to EVERYONE, but his has been way bigger than the ones they gave Sheamus or Bryan (as examples). It's closer to when they buried Swagger right before Swagger suddenly won MitB and became World Champion. Of course, that didn't do Swagger any favors either. 

Fortunately, the WWE can build up anyone whenever it feels like doing it, so as long as Drew is employed, he has a chance.


----------



## ahorrig (Mar 4, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*possible spoiler*









recent superstars morrison v mcintyre, commentator said "johnny morrison"thrice. I lold


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I would love to see Mason Ryan go against Alex Riley. It would be entertaining, if nothing else.


----------



## Simon_Belmont (Aug 1, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Dice Darwin said:


> I would love to see Mason Ryan go against Alex Riley. It would be entertaining, if nothing else.


I´m afraid someone would die in that match.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*WWE Superstars Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta*

What happened to the always smiling and nerdy Daniel Bryan?

Sweet new entrance jacket from Daniel Bryan. Also really good match between these two for those who want to watch it.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE Superstars Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta*

Nice jacket and fantastic match and both wrestlers styles worked well together.Glad Bryan is more serious now which he should be if he is going to be a main event fixture. Also at the end of the match when he was staring down at the briefcase makes me feel a cash in is on the cards very soon


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Superstars Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta*

Bryan got sick of the Cara Twins and became more focused and aggressive.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

*Re: WWE Superstars Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta*

Awesome match. He's cashing in before WM. WWE isn't really subtile these days. And Daniel just is badass.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Superstars Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta*

Very good match, I hope they stop jobbing Trent out though, he's awesome.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: WWE Superstars Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta*

Sweet match.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: WWE Superstars Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta*

that's the Danielson I hope to see more often in a WWE ring.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Superstars Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta*

Really nice match, and good to see Bryans taken on a more intense personality. 

I doubt he cashes in at Wrestlemania. They hype him cashing in at that point so that it's not as suprising when he does cash in beforehand. I'd like to see them wait it out and give him his big moment at Wrestlemania but long terms booking doesn't always work out well in most instances.


----------



## Th3DashingOne (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE Superstars Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta*

They are so turning him heel. Teased so much in this match. Too bad it wasn't on fucking tv.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: WWE Superstars Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta*

This match was amazing, damn I did cringe on that neck landing like Striker did as well. I love the direction they're taking Bryan in, in making him question how valuable the briefcase really is.


----------



## Anglefan4life (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: WWE Superstars Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta*

Good match, the briefcase stare makes me think he is cashing in the briefcase sooner rather than later. The frustration he is showing about it is hinting towards it. I originally was against the idea, but lets see how this plays out first. Could be great.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: WWE Superstars Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta*

Bryan showed a new attitude in that match, but this should not lead to a heel turn. Bryan can still be a bad ass face.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: WWE Superstars Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta*

didn't see this posted, looks like my job of spreading the talent that is barreta has paid off lol


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: WWE Superstars Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> didn't see this posted, looks like my job of spreading the talent that is barreta has paid off lol


Well I mostly posted it because it's Daniel Bryan and the match was really good as expected. Plus Bryan seems to be getting a new attitude. Trent Barreta is a good worker too.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE Superstars Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta*

Great match, love Daniel Bryan's new attitude. Hopefully that continues to evolve heading to whenever he is going to cash in. By the way, so happy WWEKingHDv3 is still uploading WWE Superstars, he is such a great uploader.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Superstars Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta*

That was an awesome match and those kicks were rib shattering, haha and I also liked the new jacket with the dragon on the back, American Dragon is coming back.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE Superstars Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta*

Please don't tell me they're turning Baretta face. That would be confusing. The week before, he tagged with the most random superstar, Johnny Curtis. Makes no sense.


----------



## Off-The-Ropes (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE Superstars Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta*

Barretas always been face I thought.


----------



## Hade (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: WWE Superstars Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta*

dat superhero D. Bryan


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: WWE Superstars Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta*

Very good match, definitely enjoyed it. Daniel Bryan is probably tired of wrestling on Superstars and losing all the time, so he's likely thinking of cashing it before WM28 to elevate himself (kayfabe speaking of course).


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*






Just watched Superstars from this week (pity it's not broadcast...anywhere anymore) and Morrison/McIntyre had a really good match. Just makes me realise how much they are wasting both guys as they both have a ton of potential. They work really well together in ring, offense is always fun to watch. The kip up spot from them was really fun.


----------



## Hade (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: WWE Superstars Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta*

Bryan should make Mark Henry tap and win the World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Pretty good match. Would've preferred better commentary, though. Fucking hate Standford.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



NJ88 said:


> Just watched Superstars from this week (pity it's not broadcast...anywhere anymore) and Morrison/McIntyre had a really good match. Just makes me realise how much they are wasting both guys as they both have a ton of potential. They work really well together in ring, offense is always fun to watch. The kip up spot from them was really fun.


Yes well the problem is that the wrestlers themselves have to find a way to get themselves relevant, which is in opinon ludicrous since they usually abandon their gimmick once they are in the main event... 
Instead of trying to build new stars, making them involved in storylines and making the fans care about them, creative focuses on the talent which is already built (Cena, Orton, Christian, Punk, HHH)... 
Though hopefully with the push that Mark Henry recieved, and the inclusion of David Otunga in the main Conspiracy storyline there might still be hope...


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Superstars Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta*



Hade said:


> Bryan should make Mark Henry tap and win the World Heavyweight Championship.


Can he even use the LeBell lock on Mark Henry?


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE Superstars Daniel Bryan vs Trent Barreta*



Phil5991 said:


> Can he even use the LeBell lock on Mark Henry?


Guillotine choke works.

Saw all the matches. None of them were particularly noteworthy of being compared to last week's Kidd vs DiBiase match. Both the Bryan matches and Morrison matches could be better given more time. I'm just so frustrated with Morrison's lack of push right now, that I ended up disappointed during the match... I don't know... he seems to lack a spark (or really, a character). "suicide dive" was half-botched. McIntyre is at his best working a body part for psychology but he didn't do that here. Kip-ups were the highlight of the match. Morrison should stop using clotheslines and change them to kicks, his clotheslines look awful.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Did like hearing the Morrison support though the match, he's definatly over with the fans. Dont know why they dont push him.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



NJ88 said:


> Did like hearing the Morrison support though the match, he's definatly over with the fans. Dont know why they dont push him.


Raw is soley focused on the conspiracy story at this point... He'd have to get involved it in to get a push...


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Phil5991 said:


> Raw is soley focused on the conspiracy story at this point... He'd have to get involved it in to get a push...


Then they should do that. Either stay face and help fight the heels, or turn heel and join the conspiracy lead stable. To give him a push all you need to do is just give him SOMETHING to do. Doesn't really matter what so long as it means he's involved in some kind of storyline or feud, anything is better than hovering around jobbing to everyone on RAW or winning matches nobody really cares about on Superstars.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

WWE doesn't care about Morrison, he's not getting a push until after Mania.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Luckily I live in England where we get Superstars on tv, it's a really good show to see quality wrestling.


----------



## Lethal Smizzle (Sep 16, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I agree with the above. Superstars is actually a nice exhibition for what the young guys can do.

As for Morrison, yes he got his win over Trent Barretta (was it?), but on Raw he's busy getting legit jobbed (straight out of the '80s) every week to ADR and Truth (or, was).

He'll probably land a feud with Zack Ryder when he inevitably gets the US Title off Ziggler.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Superstars was pretty solid this week, although I would have been happy to cut Brodus' match and some of the video packages to give Baretta vs Bryan and Morrison vs McIntyre more time. I do like that these four are trying different spots, even if they don't work out (the dive Morrison did... he didn't have enough momentum and Drew didn't fall down quick enough to cover for him). Things like that can keep a match interesting. Can they figure out something for this four men to be doing? Put them in the midcard title hunt or something.

I have to give the Bellas, AJ, and Kaitlyn credit, they had a decent match considering who was involved. Kaitlyn is coming along as the cute powerhouse.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



daemonicwanderer said:


> Superstars was pretty solid this week, although I would have been happy to cut Brodus' match and some of the video packages to give Baretta vs Bryan and Morrison vs McIntyre more time. I do like that these four are trying different spots, even if they don't work out (the dive Morrison did... he didn't have enough momentum and Drew didn't fall down quick enough to cover for him). Things like that can keep a match interesting. Can they figure out something for this four men to be doing? Put them in the midcard title hunt or something.
> 
> I have to give the Bellas, AJ, and Kaitlyn credit, they had a decent match considering who was involved. Kaitlyn is coming along as the cute powerhouse.


As I said there are 2 storylines on RAW... 
One is the conspiracy, which invloves most already established main event talent, the other is the Vickie stable, in which I thought that Ziggler and Swagger would feud almost immediatly after NoC but it seems that they want to drag it even longer by making them feud with Air Boom... And since the rest of Raw is actually dedicated to Smackdown there is no room for these guys to be in...


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

This is why Daniel Bryan is the best in the business at the moment. He has only shown 50% of what he's capable of in the WWE. I'd love to see Bryan/Jericho on PPV, 20 or 30 minutes.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Phil5991 said:


> As I said there are 2 storylines on RAW...
> One is the conspiracy, which invloves most already established main event talent, the other is the Vickie stable, in which I thought that Ziggler and Swagger would feud almost immediatly after NoC but it seems that they want to drag it even longer by making them feud with Air Boom... And since the rest of Raw is actually dedicated to Smackdown there is no room for these guys to be in...


I know, I know. Personally, I think JoMo and McIntyre fit better on SD! as it is. But it is just a shame that WWE can't figure out a way to have more than two stories going on. In a two hour show they can't get more than two Raw stories told?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Cody Rhodes. Thank you.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Superstars is back on wwe.com! Tonight's lineup is:

Ted DiBiase vs. Tyson Kidd
Alex Riley vs. JTG
AJ vs. Tamina


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

please let Ted DiBiase vs. Tyson Kidd be better than the first one two weeks ago.

Alex Riley vs. JTG? Did any of them survive the match?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Ted vs Kidd was worse than their match two weeks ago. I don't think Ted did a single thing that was even remotely interesting. 

Riley vs JTG was surprisingly good. Riley moved well, didn't botch, kept a good pace, and seemed to execute all of his moves properly. He wasn't dangerously out of control at all during the match.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Percy Watson - The future. The only thing holding him down was the silliness of gimmick, now he's toned it down and pretty much the full package.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Yup. Percy Watson has it. The question is, will WWE let him use it? Or will he be Kofi Kingston 2.0?

Alex Riley vs. JTG was a good match. Dibiase vs. Kidd was okay, but nothing special. It's cool to see Ted getting over with the crowd, though.

And McGillicutty caught my eye too. He didn't seem quite as bland as usual. I always figured he'd be a homeless man's Randy Orton. He's finally coming through.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

DiBiase was over. Seems like his Posse thingy is pulling through.

Watson is just a great face. I really think he shouldn't have toned it down though.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Superstars this week wasn't great. The main event certainly didn't get enough time but that's due to the Hell in a Cell and RAW replays.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

What was up with Striker's political jab during the Divas' match?


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*dusts off the cobwebs*

alright, I'd admit it, I missed last week's Superstars because every match on it featured a wrestler I didn't like.

I did catch this week's Superstars though. Jinder Mahal faced Ted DiBiase in the longest match of his WWE carreer so far. Jinder's got some interesting knee-based offense. I wonder, though, why he doesn't use the double knee gutbuster as his finisher, or something remotely knee-based instead of the full nelson slam. Mahal pulled out a sweet butterfly suplex as well. Ted DiBiase is going nowhere though, and he should have been feuding with Cody Rhodes for the IC title where Rhodes can retain, but... oh well.

Heath Slater is... quite uninteresting on offense. Santino wins.

The tag match was a good match. Air Boom are seriously an exciting tag team, I'm sure they're just get more and more over, looking at them using double-teams and high flying moves just makes me warm and fuzzy. Looking at Michael McGillicutty makes me yawn.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I think Darren Young stole the double knee gutbuster right before Jinder got onto television (that really seems to be how finishers for guys coming out of FCW work). Jinder definitely looked better, but he has a long way to go. 

Slater really doesn't have any moves to speak of, does he? 

I don't like Kofi. He spends too much time jumping straight up into the air, which often (or usually) makes the move look stupid when he lands. How is constantly over jumping a good thing?
McGillicutty and DiBiase should form a tag team. They are so incredibly boring as characters.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> I think Darren Young stole the double knee gutbuster right before Jinder got onto television (that really seems to be how finishers for guys coming out of FCW work). Jinder definitely looked better, but he has a long way to go.
> 
> Slater really doesn't have any moves to speak of, does he?
> 
> ...


Funny about Darren Young... he was using a full nelson flapjack as his old finisher. 

Slater... used to do the Zig Zag... now the most interesting move he has is kicking an opponent as the opponent vaults over him in the corner....

About Kofi... which moves are you referring to? The jumping Superman punch seems quite okay to me...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*Superstars has been shit for a good month or two now. For those of you wondering why it's because the show has basically moved over to NXT and that show is now getting the weekly best match of the week with undercard guys who are great workers but never make it onto the main shows.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Jinder Mahal is a diamond in the rough, of sorts, considering he's only 24. He should be quite good in about three or four years.

Can't help but groan a little at the main event, simply because I miss the days of McIntyre being relevant. Fuck the haters. He should become a Finlayesque European bruiser in the ring in the future. 

Joe Hennig was born to be in a tag team.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Jinder's only 24? Wow.

I watched Cody vs Ted and Air Boom vs JTG/Primo. Cody vs Ted was good, but not on the level of Ted vs Kidd. Cody has an absolutely beautiful moonsault into a pin in this match. Cody's mask needs to be settled from a logical point... If headbutting people with the mask is legal, why was Orton disqualified for hitting Cody with the mask? Also, if headbutting people with the mask hurts, then wouldn't punching Cody's face with the mask on hurt the attacker as well?

Air Boom had a short and fun match. Air Boom are very good, as usual. Primo did pretty well in this match too. Not sure why he isn't being used more.


----------



## Bui (Oct 14, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

EDIT: wrong thread, sorry.


----------



## Laivavalas (Jul 18, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Can't bother to make a new topic so lets ask here.

Why we dont a have topic for all roster changes? Future endeavors and signings.

Could be here sticky and moderators could gather all changes to first post with confirmation link. No rumours or discussion about either there. Just links and dates.

There is so many topics coming each day so users wouldn't have to search that kind of information too much.

Like:

17th Nov. 2011: Heath Slater future endeavored.
[insertlinkhere]

26th Dec. 2011: WWE signs D-Von with 7 year contract.
[insertlinkhere]


----------



## zabi143 (Oct 29, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I don't even know what the hell he does anymore. I always preferred Shad anyway.just type in google proxy server and click on hide my ass.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Watched two tag team matches, Air Boom vs JTG & Primo - not a bad match, kind of a bland ending for me though, but with that being said, a good entertaining match.

The other match I saw was The Bella's vs Kelly & Eve - and I was really digging this match until Kelly got the tag and pretty much killed the match with her shit wrestling skills. Oh well, The Bella's impressed me, which is a good thing since I don't mind them.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Laivavalas said:


> Can't bother to make a new topic so lets ask here.
> 
> Why we dont a have topic for all roster changes? Future endeavors and signings.
> 
> ...


please, go here.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/

anyway for this idea roster signings releases aren't that common anyway, the mods will probably not allow a sticky thread because they're pretty strict on stickies...


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*Finally, a good edition of Superstars!*

And no surprise, really, considering that it is a three-match show and we've got Morrison, McIntyre, Tatsu, Kidd, Gabriel on the card.

Gabriel vs Mahal is a passable match. Nothing too bad about it, except Gabriel takes way too long pandering to the crowd before the 450. But it's nice to see the announcers sell the 450 like a huge deal, the unique camera angle for the finish, and that Striker highlighted that Mahal has knee-based offense.

Morrison vs McIntyre was good. Morrison had some awesome parking spots like the over the corner turnbuckles corkscrew plancha and a somersault off the ring steps. Nice to see McIntyre using the "Master of the Ring" schtick again. But it's pretty stupid Morrison fell for the under the ring trick when Morrison already fell for the trick... last year on SD to McIntyre. One problem is that McIntyre wasn't very focused in his psychology. First he seemed to work the neck, then the arm, then the leg? Hmm?

Tatsu vs Kidd was the best match. Unlike Mac after him, Tyson Kidd did a great job focusing on Tatsu's back the entire match. Good counters playing off their past history. Great final minutes and finish. 

Tatsu and Morrison were over with the crowd, managing to get the crowd chanting for their name during their matches.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

gotta say mcintyre got a good heel reaction during his match


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

A fantastic edition of Superstars which left me satisfied after the show. Some good quality wrestling and all three matches were decent.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Just watched Superstars, of course for Regal vs. Bryan and how awesome was that entrance music change for Regal .


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

the regal theme change was so awesome


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

That Bryan vs Regal match was a great moment for me as an English fan.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Oops, I seem to have taken some attention away from this thread by starting a Bryan vs Regal thread in the SD section =P

Will repost my thoughts on the match here soon. I liked the first half of the match more than the second.



starship.paint said:


> Reflecting a bit, I think my gripe is that Regal didn't have a fully fledged "babyface comeback" before the roundhouse kick and the LeBell Lock. A bit too one-sided. Of course, that's the way Regal wants it because he wants to put over Bryan. Oh well.


Oh, and we got a Curt Hawkins appearance! Yay!


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Superstars taping 

Alex Riley vs Drew McIntyre.
The Usos vs Primo and Epico



Spoiler: results



Riley. Mexican America.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Colons already are on Superstars. That didn't take long. Could be a fun tag.

Riley vs Drew has potential too. I still like Riley. Wished Drew wasn't misused. Hey, what can you do?


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Riley? Riley is nothing special in the ring, and his vaunted mic skills haven't impressed me at all. Not very much to like about him, I'm afraid. Not to mention - he botches.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Yeah he's made some noticeable botches such as the NXT finale and Rumble. I guess he's a guilty pleasure for me. Got over well vs Miz then it was dashed. Too bad. Crowd responded well.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> Yeah he's made some noticeable botches such as the NXT finale and Rumble. I guess he's a guilty pleasure for me. Got over well vs Miz then it was dashed. Too bad. Crowd responded well.


I don't doubt that Riley did get over, but much of the credit should actually go to the Miz for this. The crowd hated Miz so much...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Well of course Miz was a catalyst. But, Riley was over. Go watch Money In The Bank. He actually gets a good pop from the crowd. Or any of the raws during his push. Clearly, he was over. Regardless of how you feel.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*Riley was super over during them brawls with Miz when he first turned. You don't get that big of a pop without being over yourself. Plus he had a super dive over the top rope. I don't think he was as bad as most people make out he was but I wouldn't say he was all that good either.*


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

super


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Well I know Riley was over, it's just that I think not enough credit was given to the Miz in helping Riley.

Anyway, 4 minutes for Kidd/Baretta, and the announcers spend 3 minutes of it talking about Twitter. And it was the main-event and the action was pretty good. Talk about spitting in our faces. And when was the last time a brainbuster was used in WWE (not counting last week)

Primo is pretty quick. Wouldn't mind Air Boom feuding with the Puerto Ricans when Bourne comes back. Funny how Epico's Titantron shows a Mexican flag and the announcers acknowledge that he's Puerto Rican.

Drew Mac has really improved since his awfulness when he first stepped into WWE. Riley is no Masters, though. What was Riley trying to accomplish with that DDT? It didn't come off looking right. This match had a creative ending.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Josh Mathews actually took offense to me complaining about their "commentary" during that match on Twitter. Other than Josh/Striker sucking on commentary this week, it was a good Superstars. It helps that Alex Riley was my least favorite performer on the show, and even he has improved in the ring to the point where I don't complain about his wrestling anymore. Drew makes people look really good. 

Riley's DDT was awful, but it was a good match otherwise.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Josh Mathews actually took offense to me complaining about their "commentary" during that match on Twitter. Other than Josh/Striker sucking on commentary this week, it was a good Superstars. It helps that Alex Riley was my least favorite performer on the show, and even he has improved in the ring to the point where I don't complain about his wrestling anymore. Drew makes people look really good.
> 
> Riley's DDT was awful, but it was a good match otherwise.


Josh Matthews? I can see why he's pissed off. Striker was paired with Jack Korpela during the SD matches. I swear Josh sneaked in a Twitter reference somewhere during the first match though.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

He was good before WWE made him pipe in all that Twitter crap.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*Matthews is a fine commentator. Problem is that Vince makes him get so much stupid shit in and Cole doesn't let him get any flow or anything. With Stanford on Superstars he's great. 

Kidd vs Barretta was great again. Kidd's having an incredibly solid year on NXT and Superstars despite basically only facing Tatsu and Barretta all year long. Shorter match than usual but every bit as good, if not better. Brainbuster finish looked great.

Riley/McIntyre kinda sucked despite having sound structure with the leg work. Epico/Primo really didn't impress me tagging together. Their control segment was incredibly dull. Usos were good again and they had a super 3 week run of tags on NXT during late September but they're never gonna go anywhere with WWE sadly.*


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I still think the Usos have a future in the WWE. It's just that the current tag champions are faces so the Usos are jobbing to heels. Mexican America will probably go after Air Boom next. With that elaborate entrance you have to think WWE is behind them in some sort in the long run. Perhaps they'll be tag champions next year.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Even if Usos get tag gold down the line, they won't amount to anything. The Kofi Kingston effect.


----------



## buypai (Nov 24, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

santino and ryder was a legendary match! 2 cobras to the knees hahah so good.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Hailsabin said:


> Even if Usos get tag gold down the line, they won't amount to anything. The Kofi Kingston effect.


I don't expect them to progress as singles wrestlers anyway. Tag titles all the way.

This edition of Superstars... was okay.

Funny how Mahal vs Barreta had more psychology than McIntyre vs DiBiase! Barreta is absolutely crazy with the stunts he pulls. Both these young ones (Mahal 25, Barreta 24) seem like good prospects in the future. Although I despise heels having a submission finisher...

I was rather disappointed with McIntyre on his failure to work on DiBiase's abdominals more, you know McIntyre is more capable than that! Good longer match but a bit... choppy? DiBiase needs to work on his face mannerisms, some things seem a little off. Some very good spots here and a good finish.

Riley vs McGillicutty - not enticing enough. Riley has to stop using that stupid DDT in the corner - it does not make sense according to the laws of physics. There is no way the opponent's head will land on the ground like that. McGillicutty seems a bit unhinged, and he should have worked Riley's shoulder more as well. Two sweet spots here, an armbreaker and an STO.

Jackson vs Kidd represents a lot of what is wrong with Vince. Jackson is meh, very meh. Can someone gif Kidd taunting Jackson before the match? That was priceless. Kidd should definitely be wearing some midcard gold.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

^I didn't imply them to be singles by that Kofi Kingston reference, fyi.

Jackson owning Kidd was awful. What else can I say about that? Kidd is radical in the ring and Jackson couldn't even get over with the Intercontinental Championship. Nice job. Why does Jackson have a job?


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Tyson Kidd is brilliant, he has bags of charisma and puts so much work in! Other week he worked an NXT match, Superstars match and SmackDown match on the same night, yet was booked to lose all 3. Come on Vince, nobody gives a monkeys about Big Zeke.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Primo beat Kofi Kingston clean this week on Superstars. I know Primo is getting a push with Epico, but it still surprised me.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Then Kofi went on to beat Tyson Kidd on Smackdown. Thus implying that Primo is above Kidd now. 

WHY


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Primo hasn't won a match clean... in eons? Anyway, he's good in the ring and it's a shame he doesn't get that much ring time.

The match was a bit sloppy though.

I'm looking forward to Air Boom vs Mexican America already. Meanwhile, Heath Slater is just boring on offense.

Tyson Kidd... when will you get a push?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

He won't get one. Tyson Kidd is doomed to just be awesome on Superstars & NXT only.


----------



## MrCena (Mar 1, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

At the next WWE PPV TLC, I believe that Dolph Ziggler will face and lose the US Championship to Zack Ryder. In doing so Dolph Ziggler will be pushed into the main event scene on RAW.


----------



## MrCena (Mar 1, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

When Kane returns, Is it a good idea to have him masked? I really like the idea of having Kane masked again. Your thoughts?


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*Superstars 12/1/11 Thoughts*

Ted DiBiase vs Heath Slater
_Quite uneventful. Striker's jab at the main commentators not calling the matches correctly was pretty funny._
****

Santino Marella vs JTG
_JTG's heel turn was completely pointless as no-one seems to give a flying fuck. This was a short 4 minute comedy match. I really wouldn't mind if they threw something like this on Raw every week._
***1/4*

Kofi Kingston vs Primo
_I was expecting this to be a 'face get beat down, does comeback, wins' sort of match, but I was pleasantly surprised when I was wrong. I wonder if Kofi's lose was due to Evan's suspension._
***1/4*​


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I am sure it was a result of the Bourne suspension. Plus I heard that Primo/Epico might get a run with the tag gold. Apparently they're done with Hunico? idk for sure.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

What. You rated a Santino/JTG match pretty high Cactus.

Kofi Kingston lost because Puerto Rican America are going for the tag team gold, sucka!

Match listing for this week:

Bourne vs Epico
Baretta vs Swagger
Ryan vs McIntyre
Gabriel vs Kidd

Four match shows make me sad because there is less time for each match...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The Celts doing battle won't do anything for me. Haven't seen enough of Epico to really know if him and Bourne would click but the potential could be solid. Swagger/Barreta, eh, if it doesn't turn into squash city we all know it can be good. Gabriel vs Kidd will be worth a watch. Have to hope it gets the most time of the four matches.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*Bourne/Kingston vs Hawkins/Reks from this week was one of the better TV matches of this year.*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Hawkins pulled double duty this week. I like it. I should watch Superstars right now. He had a solid under 5 minute match vs Barreta on NXT too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*Him and Reks have some great tags together. That body slam that Hawkins does on Bourne is amazing. He did it on Barretta this week too. The two of them had some really great tags with Usos on NXT this year that nobody ever watched because they happened on NXT.*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I watch NXT. 

Finished Superstars too. Opener & main event were quality. Hunico/Jackson was so bad. Riley/Hennig was meh. I love the crazy times body slam. I marked as he did it. That's what we need to see from the tag division. Kofi & Bourne might have won, but I though it helped solidify Hawkins & Reks really well. Hanging 10 minutes with the champs for guys who NEVER see the light of day past the internet shows. If only they get them on TV to help expose them, then that would be awesome. Hell, Primo randomly got a push again. Why not these guys?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I can't get over how much I love Kofi and Evan. For how long they've been a team, they work incredibly well together. One of the best thrown-together tag teams of recent memory, by far. You can tell they're honestly committed to it too and it just _works_. I'm loving their matches, the Hawkins/Reks one this week was no exception. Hopefully those two get on TV at some point. A triple threat tag match between them, the Usos and Primo/Epico for number one contendership would be a great Raw, or even PPV match. That bodyslam. Dayummmm. Great stuff.

What else is on the line-up this week? Anything worth checking out?



HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> I watch NXT.
> 
> Finished Superstars too. Opener & main event were quality. Hunico/Jackson was so bad. Riley/Hennig was meh. I love the crazy times body slam. I marked as he did it. That's what we need to see from the tag division. Kofi & Bourne might have won, but I though it helped solidify Hawkins & Reks really well. Hanging 10 minutes with the champs for guys who NEVER see the light of day past the internet shows. If only they get them on TV to help expose them, then that would be awesome. Hell, Primo randomly got a push again. Why not these guys?


That answers my question, haha.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Watch Hunico vs Jackson for a good laugh. It's less than 3 minutes and that loser Hunico nearly falls while trying to hit the Swanton. It's priceless.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> Watch Hunico vs Jackson for a good laugh. It's less than 3 minutes and that loser Hunico nearly falls while trying to hit the Swanton. It's priceless.


In Hunico's defense, only great performers can get a good match out of big Zeke... If I remember correctly Kidd/Zeke lasted 6 solid mintutes, and I was shocked to see that Barett/Zeke lasted near 8 mintutes.

But yeah, IT was priceless you can even see the fear in his eyes. 

I have to ask, what happened to that nerdy guy who used to commentate with Matt Striker on the Smackdown portion of the program I kinda liked him.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I think Hunico is a mediocre talent so I expected it to be a pretty lousy match. The finish being botched only cracked me up more.

Don't know. Jack was cool. I had no objections. Him and Regal vanished all of a sudden. Regal is in FCW iirc and Jack...well he's somewhere.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Phil5991 said:


> I have to ask, what happened to that nerdy guy who used to commentate with Matt Striker on the Smackdown portion of the program I kinda liked him.


Jack Korpela. He left the company just recently, for whatever reasons. 

And OMG another Hawkins/Barreta. DAT SERIES.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

:lmao They're keeping that horrific entrance. Oh jeez.

I really hate this Mexican thug thing they're doing with Hunico. It's unbelievably bad. I think his lack of height just makes it worse. Either get a mask back on him somehow or tweak the current gimmick. He's going nowhere with it, which is a shame because he's a decent enough talent. The senton was hilarious, have to admit.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I love how they went from having Puerto Ricans as his back up to having a SAMOAN guy as his new Latino thug. That's not confusing at all...

Removing this guy's mask took about all the mild appeal he could possibly have. (not like he was appealing as Incognito) Especially if they care about "mask sales" so much.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> I think Hunico is a mediocre talent so I expected it to be a pretty lousy match. The finish being botched only cracked me up more.
> 
> Don't know. Jack was cool. I had no objections. Him and Regal vanished all of a sudden. Regal is in FCW iirc and Jack...well he's somewhere.


Oh yeah Jack Korpella, now I remember... He totally vanished from the WWE.com roster page, he isn't even in the Alumni *insert ItBegins joke here*.

And Regal is frequently mentioned on FCW but didn't appear ever since he was missing from NxT.



TankOfRate said:


> :lmao They're keeping that horrific entrance. Oh jeez.


I absolutly can't wait to see it in the newest WWE video game, THQ already has my hard earned money.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'm backtracking on NXT right now, so I was gonna peg the moment he left there and went to FCW full time. I'll see if it collides with his match vs Dean Ambrose. That happened in November and I think Regal was gone completely by that month.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Whoa, I had a lot of catching up to do since I took a holiday.

I'm really enjoying the tag division now. Air Boom. Hawkins/Reks. Rosa Mendes and two Puerto Ricans. The Usos. Damn.

I liked the Air Boom vs Primo/Epico "feud". I seriously couldn't find a fault in Bourne vs Epico a few weeks back. Typical Bourne being awesome and good psychology because Epico worked Bourne's back the entire match. After that was a pretty good non-title loss for Air Boom. I don't know how but Primo has transformed into a joy to watch in the ring. I read a comment where it seems like "everything little thing he does will let you believe he really wants to win a match" and I'm hooked.

I'm glad I'm not the only one loving the twisting delayed scoop slam by Hawkins (trivia: he adopted it from Norman Smiley and it's called the Upside down frown). It looks fantastic and it's really just a freaking body slam, the most basic move ever.

Also I actually like Hunico. He seems pretty versatile. Asking for a good match with Zeke is a bit much though. He needs to drop the freaking bicycle, it looks kinda gay. The Kofi vs Hunico match on SD was quite good.

NXT isn't the same without Regal. WWE are fools. Regal/Korpela is better than what Raw/SD offers.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

But Scott Stanford is where it's at when it comes to any announcer in the WWE.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Ah yes, Stanford/Regal is probably the best combination of WWE announcers right now... except for J.R./Regal


----------



## Video Smacked (Dec 25, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Vince McMahon is in league of his own. He made wrestling what it is.


----------



## Video Smacked (Dec 25, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Mick Foley has to be appreciated. This guy is what the love of the game is all about. He gives 100% all the time.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Remember a few months ago when Smackdown started running promos to hype big Zeke? 
Didn't last long and now he is being squashed by Hunico!!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Good. Now just release him so the taint can fully be gone.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> I watch NXT.


*Me too 

Been some really good matches on there since like April/May and Regal on commentary there was brilliant.*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

We're the only ones who do it seems, haha. 

Totally. Letting Tyson Kidd get good amount of time vs workers like Tatsu, Barreta, & Gabriel. Loved that. Plus the tag team scene that has been discussed is a lot of fun. Throw in the return to the ring of William Regal (who did own on commentary) & Matt Striker. I was enjoying all of that. I just don't care for the Titus O'Neil push. But, they seem to want to get him over. Don't know why.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> We're the only ones who do it seems, haha.
> 
> Totally. Letting Tyson Kidd get good amount of time vs workers like Tatsu, Barreta, & Gabriel. Loved that. Plus the tag team scene that has been discussed is a lot of fun. Throw in the return to the ring of William Regal (who did own on commentary) & Matt Striker. I was enjoying all of that. I just don't care for the Titus O'Neil push. But, they seem to want to get him over. Don't know why.


eh, I watch NXT too. Well, some of every episode ever since NXT became less about the rookies and more about the lower-carders. Hating the absence of Regal.

Kinda makes sense that if you bother to watch Superstars, you'll probably be watching NXT as well.

Matches for this week
*Air Boom vs Hawkins and Reks* 
Riley vs JTG


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Rematch, YES.

Riley vs JTG. That one isn't gonna win any MOTY awards haha.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



starship.paint said:


> Matches for this week
> *Air Boom vs Hawkins and Reks*


:mark:


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

More matches for this week:

*Tyson Kidd vs Yoshi Tatsu*
Trent Barreta vs Darren Young 

Excellent news. Hopefully Kidd will get a match over 5 minutes since 10 is stretching a bit.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Both those matches excite me greatly. Trent vs Young has really good potential. Time is the only aspect there.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

They were good matches. The ending of Trent/Young scared me a bit though.


----------



## mDp (Jun 2, 2008)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Awesome finish to the Barreta/Young match. Really hope Young makes it back up to Raw or Smackdown soon.


----------



## cmKilla10 (Dec 30, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

CM PUNK RULES!!!!!!


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



mDp said:


> Awesome finish to the Barreta/Young match. Really hope Young makes it back up to Raw or Smackdown soon.


At the show, Barreta took so long to get up after that move that I thought he might have been injured.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Well that tag team match between Air Boom and Reks/Hawkins might be one of the best I've seen in a while. 

The best spot so far was when Reks hit the Burning Hammer on Bourne when the ref was distracted. It left me with my jaw dropped ":shocked: OMG Hawkins and Reks are actually going to win this, we're finally going to see them on RAW"... 

But NOOOOOOOOOO Kofi had to get involved :cuss:, didn't anybody teach him that only heels are supposed to interfere with the count


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Loved ARI interacting with the crowd just like he did at the house show I went to last year at the 02 in London ARI, CM Punk, Christian, R truth and the Miz were the only ones who really interacted with the crowd Cena just cut a promo trying to diss the Rock and we booed him.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Young's finisher is crazy, i thought Baretta was genuinely hurt! Was good to see A Ri pick up a win and Reks/Hawkins make another appearence but would have been better if they had picked up a win.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Phil5991 said:


> Well that tag team match between Air Boom and Reks/Hawkins might be one of the best I've seen in a while.
> *
> The best spot so far was when Reks hit the Burning Hammer on Bourne when the ref was distracted*. It left me with my jaw dropped ":shocked: OMG Hawkins and Reks are actually going to win this, we're finally going to see them on RAW"...
> 
> But NOOOOOOOOOO Kofi had to get involved :cuss:, didn't anybody teach him that only heels are supposed to interfere with the count


That wasn't a Burning Hammer. That was a gutwrench Yokosuka cutter! Damn I was impressed seeing Reks do that. Air Boom vs Hawkins/Reks did not disappoint at all. I think it was better than last week. The match was entertaining all the way. I do wish Bourne would get the hot tag though. Is the only reason why Bourne isn't the next Rey Mysterio because he isn't Mexican and isn't masked? Seriously Bourne >>> Mistico.

For the time it got, Kidd and Tatsu did a good job as well. Kidd's brainbuster should be a finisher, it looks brutal.

Burning Hammer






Yokosuka Cutter (double underhook version)






What Reks did: 6:31


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Another great match from AirBoom and Hawkins/Reks. Kofi and Evan have a lot of chemistry and have really been on a roll as a team. Really pleased with their work and I hope they don't drop the titles for at least a few more months. Hawkins and Reks are decent enough talents alone, they just need to become tighter as a team. I like Hawkins, but there's something about him that's a little off to me. I can't put my finger on what though.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Raw Matches for this week:

Evan Bourne vs Epico
2012 MOTY Candidate - Mason Ryan vs JTG

SD Matches for this week:

Yoshi Tatsu vs Tyson Kidd
Ezekiel Jackson vs Jinder Mahal


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



starship.paint said:


> Raw Matches for this week:
> 
> Evan Bourne vs Epico
> 2012 MOTYC Candidate - Mason Ryan vs JTG


Bourne/Epico could be a good match, don't expect anything from Mason Ryan/JTG.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I've been digging Superstars & NXT lately (particularly that Slater/Gabriel match) because the shows aren't as structured and rigid as RAW and Smackdown. There's more room for up-and-comers to strut their stuff. This week was simply okay. Bourne/Epico bored me to tears and watching Mason Ryan/JTG grapple was like watching paint dry. Yoshi Tatsu and Tyson Kidd put on a solid match but I couldn't help but feel apathetic, as both of these guys have been running in place for a couple of years now. 

The Zeke/Mahal match was mostly toxic but noteworthy because of the burgundy turban that Jinder Mahal wore to the ring, which, as Stryker explained in typically condescending fashion, signifies his upper class status. So not only has he adopted the Iron Sheik's camel clutch, he's now wearing a turban (which reliably summons cheap heat from dumb Americans), AND the color of the turban indicates that he's _better than us_. I can't shake this funny feeling that Jinder Mahal will become quite relevant in 2012. It is an election year after all and Vince needs to remind us again that the rest of the world is evil.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Bourne/Epico was good, as you'd expect from a ten minute match from Bourne and another good worker in Epico. Some fun counters there, but I preferred their first bout weeks ago because it had more psychology.

Kidd/Tatsu had a passable match considering the time allotted. Kidd is absolutely crazy going for a springboard moonsault from the apron.

Which is worse... the crowd chanting USA in support of the Guyanese Zeke or Matthews calling a scoop slam a powerslam?


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I enjoyed Bourne/Epico, they work pretty well together.

Ryan/JTG was bad,i don't know what WWE thinks they have with Mason Ryan, he is useless.

Tatsu/Kidd was short but both are good in ring performers.

Good to see Mahal pick up a win over Zeke. Zeke's push seems to have derailed and Mahal is a decent midcard heel, he didn't need a Turban to get heat so i don't see why the WWE randomly gave him one.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Jerichoholic1 said:


> Zeke's push seems to have derailed


That was to be expected once he lost to Rhodes. He's not beating Rhodes for the IC Title, so where could he go?


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



starship.paint said:


> That was to be expected once he lost to Rhodes. He's not beating Rhodes for the IC Title, so where could he go?


I meant because he was getting promos about him aired a few months ago after Cody was champion. Looked like he would get a push but thankfully they came to nothing.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

woo same trend for Superstars before Raw we get another Evan Bourne match and another 2012 MOTYC

Raw Matches for this week:

Evan Bourne vs Michael McGillicutty
Kelly Kelly vs Brie Bella

SD Matches for this week:

Wade Barrett vs Yoshi Tatsu

Excellent! A three match show! 

edit: I ended up watching the divas lol


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I honestly thought Big Zeke and McIntrye were gonna have something going on since Zeke is suppose to be this "good giant" or "suppressed aggressor".


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Who would have known that the Divas match actually featured some psychology? A Bella twin was pretty good in working over Kelly's arm, and I love seeing that stupid Kelly Kelly getting beaten up. As usual, Kelly is a fool, her right arm was getting worked over and she still used her right arm, instead of her left, to "kick out" of pinfalls. Bitch still can't run the ropes or execute a nice headscissors takedown.

Bourne vs McGillicutty. The false comebacks in this match was pretty good. McGillicutty needs to be less generic... argh.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Barrett on Superstars was weird, this match should have been on smackdown.

McGillicutty vs Bourne was good match, McGillicutty could be good but his character comes across as boring.

The Divas match was better than i expected but Kelly Kelly still sucks.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I was impressed with McGillicutty this week that suplex he did was beautiful.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



andersonasshole900 said:


> I was impressed with McGillicutty this week that suplex he did was beautiful.


I liked the drop toe hold as well. But erm, everything else from him was rather meh.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Brie Bella isn't that bad, imo. Thought she did a good job and I saw legitimate improvement in her.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



starship.paint said:


> Who would have known that the Divas match actually featured some psychology? A Bella twin was pretty good in working over Kelly's arm, and I love seeing that stupid Kelly Kelly getting beaten up. As usual, Kelly is a fool, her right arm was getting worked over and she still used her right arm, instead of her left, to "kick out" of pinfalls. Bitch still can't run the ropes or execute a nice headscissors takedown.


I agree completely. I initially watched the match to just see The Bella Twins, but I started watching and it turned out to be a nice little match, much better than anything they would allow on RAW. I hate how RAW only ever allow like a minute for a divas match, when they can show in this instance for example, that they can put on much better matches if they were just given more time.



Brye said:


> Brie Bella isn't that bad, imo. Thought she did a good job and I saw legitimate improvement in her.


Yes, she's so much better than Kelly Kelly in the ring, and I hate that there's still some deluded people out there that think The Bella Twins are the worst when it comes to wrestling skills.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I think they actually have some ring presence which is good. Similar to Maryse.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> I think they actually have some ring presence which is good. Similar to Maryse.


Hmm, I might have to watch the match again to think about whether the Bellas have that. 

You're right about Maryse, she just understood and "got" her character such that she ended up being... charismatic, or as you say, presence. This made up for her lack of Natalya-level wrestling skills. Kelly Kelly though, doesn't "get" it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Kelly Kelly legitimately just screams, regardless of what's going on in the match.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Brie Bella isn't that bad, imo. Thought she did a good job and I saw legitimate improvement in her.


Whichever one was champ a few months back is actually pretty talented. I remember her hitting a beautiful dropkick


----------



## wwffan2 (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I have to say The Undertaker has the greatest gimmick of all time.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



SandyRavage said:


> Whichever one was champ a few months back is actually pretty talented. I remember her hitting a beautiful dropkick


That would be Brie Bella.



wwffan2 said:


> I have to say The Undertaker has the greatest gimmick of all time.


This thread is discussion about WWE superstars the show, not appreciation for your favorite WWE superstars.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

This week:

Curt Hawkins and Tyler Reks vs Santino Marella and Mason Ryan
Alex Riley vs Jinder Mahal
Tamina vs Natalya


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Wish Alex Riley and Curt Hawkins & Tyler Reks were on RAW every week.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Pretty meh edition of Superstars. Like last week, the recaps were too long. Stupid WWE.

Looking at how the Usos were fed to Rosa Mendes, seems like we have Santino / Ryan as #1 contenders... my oh my are they inferior to Air Boom.

Natalya / Tamina was the best match and really, the only one worth checking out.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Looks like all this working with Natalya has paid off, because Tamina's getting really good in the ring. I've never really been too interested in her, but she's been coming into her stride lately. I'm impressed. I like that they're having her emulate her father; it really seems to be working for her. I've always struggled to care for her because she comes across as rigid and lacking in personality, but that's really been rectified lately. And those chops were lethal. Great match from her and Nattie. Major kudos to the latter woman for really putting over Tamina recently. She's the best wrestler in the division by far and everyone she works with looks and comes out better for it.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I really think they should do something with Ryder and Hawkins together again. I think with Ryder being so over, this could help elevate Hawkins as opposed to before when neither were over. 

I'm also wondering if Mahal would benefit from a face turn? I can't see this heel thing going too far.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Surprise, this thread has a new home! Great, thanks to whatever mod that moved it, because chances are if you watch NXT/FCW you'll be much more likely to be watching Superstars as well and vice versa.

Looking at the other two weekly threads it looks like it's Seabs. Thanks Seabs!


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Really dug how the tag match was shot, the low camera angles and lack of mood lighting gave a unique feel to it. Perhaps footage from a live event? They didn't follow with said style in the Riley/Mahal match, which was disappointing.


----------



## Elstro1988 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Currently got this week's episode on YT and so far, was very impressed with Nattie vs. Tamina, despite Nattie losing again. The women can work a good match if they get given the chance (apart from K2.) Mason Ryan still leaves me cold, I dunno what is about him (apart from that tragic hairdo he's sporting ATM) but I can't find him interesting - as Cody said in that pre-Survivor Series promo "Who?!"


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



DisturbedOne98 said:


> I really think they should do something with Ryder and Hawkins together again. I think with Ryder being so over, this could help elevate Hawkins as opposed to before when neither were over.
> 
> I'm also wondering if Mahal would benefit from a face turn? I can't see this heel thing going too far.


I disagree, I think Hawkins would hold Ryder back because I can't see him getting over as a face, similar to the Los Guerreros situation where Chavo was much less over than Eddie. I'd rather see Hawkins back with Barreta to reform The Dudebusters.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Tarfu said:


> Really dug how the tag match was shot, the low camera angles and lack of mood lighting gave a unique feel to it. Perhaps footage from a live event? They didn't follow with said style in the Riley/Mahal match, which was disappointing.


I can't really remember much about tag matches but I do remember Air Boom's tag matches having some unique camera angles.

This week's Superstars:

Beth Phoenix vs One Bella Twin
Kofi Kingston vs Michael McGillicutty
Tyson Kidd vs Jinder Mahal


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



starship.paint said:


> This week's Superstars:
> 
> Beth Phoenix vs One Bella Twin
> Kofi Kingston vs Michael McGillicutty
> Tyson Kidd vs Jinder Mahal


The Divas champion is competing on Superstars now? And why is it heel vs heel?

I feel sorry for Kofi Kingston, he is on Superstars instead of Raw because of Evan Bourne's mistakes.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Jerichoholic1 said:


> The Divas champion is competing on Superstars now? And why is it heel vs heel?
> 
> I feel sorry for Kofi Kingston, he is on Superstars instead of Raw because of Evan Bourne's mistakes.


It's heel vs heel because they're running out of jobber face Divas to face Beth.

Kidd is apparently a babyface now. He seems a bit rusty playing face, but that will definitely improve after a match or two. I heard he was looking for a tag team partner and mentioned Gabriel and Baretta. He also never hits the beautiful double jump moonsault

Good match between Kofi and his NXT Padawan McGillicutty. McG is apparently the next 'IED' Orton. Kofi has an awesome trollface.

*******

*Damn, this will probably be my last post in this thread for quite some time, since I'm trading wrestling for an army life once Feb rolls around. You guys keep watching and posting.  Until we meet again.*


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

i'm really liking reks/hawkins

reks has found his niche


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Weird Kidd is now a face and people were cheering his name. How did this happen? People finally seeing how awesome this guy is?


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



floyd2386 said:


> Weird Kidd is now a face and people were cheering his name. How did this happen? People finally seeing how awesome this guy is?


Yeah, Kidd came out as a face without any explanation and he still got a healthy amount of chants and people were excited enough to stand up during the match and clap Kidd's hand. Must be the natural awesomeness and exciting offense.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Kidd is a great worker anyway, but him as a babyface is even better. Jinder Mahal matches usually fail to capture my interest, but Kidd was a lot of fun to watch in it. I hope this isn't a one time thing. I think he has a better shot at success as a babyface anyway to be honest. I'm loving this new breed of workhorses on the roster, more of this on Raw/Smackdown please. Continue pushing Ziggler, Bryan and Rhodes up to the upper midcard scene; call up Rollins and his standout FCW peers; start using guys like Tyson, Justin Gabriel, Curt Hawkins, Trent Barreta, The Usos and Yoshi Tatsu more more and we have ourselves a midcard. SORTED. Workhorsemania. 

Beth vs whatever Bella twin that was was unsurprisingly average. Nothing to say about it really.

I'll probably try and watch the Kingston/McGillicutty match later.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Matches taped last night for this week's WWE Superstars were:

- The Bella Twins vs. Kelly Kelly and Alicia Fox

- R-Truth vs. WWE United States Champion Jack Swagger in a non-title match


----------



## Elstro1988 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Oh joy, well that will be exciting. Alicia and Kelly vs the Bellas. The botch and scream queens will win after 2 minutes of painful screaming, half-assed bulldog, and a carried 'headscissors' by a botched Roll up OF DOOM. Yawn. When the hell is Layla coming back?

It's got to the point now where I hear "holla holla holla" and my blood boils. The match at Rumble renewed my faith in the women's division but I have low hopes for this one. And as you can see by my sig I actually enjoy the Divas matches. Why not Tamina and Alicia vs the Bellas seeing as Miss Snuka is now face? Be a much better quality match. But then the office bike needs her screen time to keep her from running off to getting her baps out full-time..

Wow I do sound bitter!


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

^Hopefully Layla is back soon, she is needed in the divas division badly.

Jinder Mahal vs Yoshi Tatsu was taped at the Smackdown tapings for Superstars.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Goddamn Truth vs Swagger was great!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Really solid Truth/Swagger match. Shame it didn't make TV.

And I'm actually a fan of the Bellas. They're definitely way better in the ring than they were in '08 and such. Not saying they're good but they're improving.

Skipped Jinder because I can't stand him.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Really solid Truth/Swagger match. Shame it didn't make TV.
> 
> *And I'm actually a fan of the Bellas. They're definitely way better in the ring than they were in '08 and such. Not saying they're good but they're improving.*
> 
> Skipped Jinder because I can't stand him.


I'm enjoying their heel tatics. I've never cared much for them, but it's nice that they seem to be aware of the whole "putting on a show" aspect and aren't oblivious to the audience like many of the WWE-trained Superstars and Divas are. Their trash talking, stalling and other little antics like that just make them a lot more fun to watch, especially considering their otherwise tedious in-ring offense.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Really solid Truth/Swagger match. Shame it didn't make TV.


Bad decision by booking. He's the reigning US Title holder and even in a non-title match, it devalues the title when the holder is booked for a show that almost no one watches.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Why the hell is Swagger on superstars in non title matches facing people well over 30? This dude is young talented and great at what he does. He was getting people in his home town to boo him, HIS HOME TOWN FOLKS WERE BOOING HIM WITH LEGIT HEAT!!!. People wonder why the AE is so praised, well drink this nonsense booking in.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Maxine's ring gear = Win


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Swagger whooped ass, again. Needs a solid feud.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Why the hell is Swagger on superstars in non title matches facing people well over 30? This dude is young talented and great at what he does. He was getting people in his home town to boo him, HIS HOME TOWN FOLKS WERE BOOING HIM WITH LEGIT HEAT!!!. People wonder why the AE is so praised, well drink this nonsense booking in.


Unless you're someone who is generally really well liked, it's not at all hard to get hometown heat. Most wrestlers do it.

idk why they bothered shifting the title off Ryder if they weren't going to feature it anyway though.

Drew being featured in shit matches on SD is a blow for the quality of Superstars. Mason Ryan, Alex Riley and divas don't make for a great show.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



BkB Hulk said:


> Unless you're someone who is generally really well liked, it's not at all hard to get hometown heat. Most wrestlers do it.
> 
> idk why they bothered shifting the title off Ryder if they weren't going to feature it anyway though.
> 
> Drew being featured in shit matches on SD is a blow for the quality of Superstars. Mason Ryan, Alex Riley and divas don't make for a great show.


Yeah, there was a bit of ovation, but nobody gives a damn, especially if Swagger is in non title matches, just a prop. Idk, I guess this is because of the big storyline going on with Ryder, and Kane, and Cena, that they are waiting till Ryder get's back into the title scene. Midcard is just looking horrible right now.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Mason Ryan was awful in his match with Swagger, Swagger carried him throughout.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Not even sure why they bothered bringing Ryan up onto the main roster at this stage. They obviously saw him and thought he looked impressive, but they don't seem to have any ideas for him that last more than a couple of weeks. All it does is show him to be horrible.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

What channel does this show come on, I never see it anywhere.


----------



## Elstro1988 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'll probably get crap for this but I actually enjoyed Aksana vs Maxine...sure in parts it dragged and Aksana's relative green-ness showed sometimes, but on the whole it was a hell of a lot better than anything put out by Kelly. Nice to see Aksana showing some power moves - she used to be a bodybuilder after all. 

I really like Maxine too - didn't really know much about her until I started watching a few episodes of NXT - she's got personality, mic skills and she's really not too bad in the ring either - reminds me a lot of Melina - her Manhattan Drop on Aksana was pretty sick.

Wouldn't mind seeing more from those two. Certainly something different from Alicia/Kelly vs Bellas for the billionth time.

HAve to admit I skipped Mason vs. Swagger. Talk about devaluing the US Title.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> What channel does this show come on, I never see it anywhere.


Since your location is none of my fucking business, I can't tell you exactly. It's aired via television internationally (everywhere but here that is), but in the US it's internet only, WWE.com, Youtube, etc.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

This was probably the best episode of Superstars I've ever seen. Good match between Slater and Justin Gabriel. Slater was completely hated by the crowd. Lots of "Slater Sucks" chants throughout the match. I skipped the Jinder Mahal match because I can't stand him and then came Ziggler and Kofi with a PPV caliber match. Ziggler was better than ever in this. Lots of love for Kofi and even some Ziggler chants. Great show, the Ziggler vs Kofi matched deserved to be on TV.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I need to watch this week's Supertars. I'm a big fan of Gabriel and I can imagine great things out of Zig/Kofi.

Slater is a really good annoying heel.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> I need to watch this week's Supertars. I'm a big fan of Gabriel and I can imagine great things out of Zig/Kofi.
> 
> Slater is a really good annoying heel.


I can't say enough good things about Slater. For someone who barely wins he garners a massive amount of heat. Listen for the fan shouting "HEATH SLATER I HATE YOU!" during his match with Gabriel. Freakin' priceless!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

:lmao

He really does have that persona that would just get on your nerves. Makes for a good character.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Johnny Sweatpants said:


> I can't say enough good things about Slater. For someone who barely wins he garners a massive amount of heat. Listen for the fan shouting "HEATH SLATER I HATE YOU!" during his match with Gabriel. Freakin' priceless!


 He is one of those "projects" in which everyone forgets about, and then he makes a big splash a year, or two down the line. Basically the faster he adds bulk the sooner he will rise to the top. Lets face it, everything else is there. Heath has the mic skills, charisma, and wrestling ability to be a top tier talent. There is something original about him, and I have said that this man has a very bright future ahead of him. He is part of the "future" of the WWE.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Holy crap that match between Slater and Gabriel was good. Slater's the fucking man! That move he did where he had JG on his shoulder and then turned it into a DDT waas fucking sick! And his selling throughout the match was amazing.


----------



## Najm al Din (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Kofi Vs Ziggler... INCREDIBLE match. Seriously watch it if you haven't


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Najm al Din said:


> Kofi Vs Ziggler... INCREDIBLE match. Seriously watch it if you haven't


I would watch but I hate Kofi Kingston flippy floppy style and find Dolph Ziggler's show off gimmick very pointless.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



floyd2386 said:


> Holy crap that match between Slater and Gabriel was good. Slater's the fucking man! That move he did where he had JG on his shoulder and then turned it into a DDT was fucking sick! And his selling throughout the match was amazing.


That was indeed a great match, and Gabriel reversing that throw from Slater into a jump was great to watch as well instead of always seeing them getting slammed into the mat. And the 450 Splash is always a great finisher to witness. How many times he must have practiced to get it right, damn.

The Jinder vs Dibiase match was also nice to watch, Jinder was mad as hell and was beating Ted like he owned him money... 

The Kofi vs Ziggler match was also great, this is what happens if you give wrestlers a match with enough time, they can pull off some great stuff, that frog splash on Ziggler, some great distance! And Ziggler hitting that post, damn, you heard a big whack, probably his own arm smacking him in the face.

You know what i like the most about watching WWE Superstars. NO MICHAEL COLE!! 8*D


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Ziggler/Kofi was brilliant. Can Ziggler do any wrong in the ring? His style in my opinion is just perfect for the WWE mold, he has so much fluidity in his moves and he's just an overall fantastic woker. That being said I'm not taking anything away from Kofi Kingston, although I don't really like his character, it's obvious that he's also very good in the ring. It's a real shame that these matches aren't put on more frequently because I personally can't get enough, microphone skills are important, but being able to wrestle is more important in my opinion.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Just watched superstars, and that is what i call a wrestling show!! all three matches were decent, and the Gabriel/Slater match and Ziggler/Kofi match were awesome!! Both deserved to be seen by more people


----------



## JingieBY (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Undoubtably the best Kingston-Ziggler match so far. One of the best matches this year.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Was a really good show this week. Dibiase/Mahal and Gabriel/Slater were entertaining and Ziggler/Kofi was a great match which should have been on Raw.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

People don't want to accept the fact that Slater will be part of the WWE's future, and those who can't see it now just wait for it. "Slater Hater" T-Shirts will be on sale in another year, or so.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Yeah Ziggler vs Kofi was great to watch. Superstars really can have some hidden gems at times.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Hunico owns Superstars this week. 

Kofi/Truth vs Reks/Hawkins is also good.


----------



## Najm al Din (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Hunico was rocking them norte colors this week lol. Great match with him and Gabriel. Sucks we had to see Kelly on Superstars but I suppose thats better than the regular shows


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Hunico is a great worker, and with his unique look and his gimmick he should be pushed at least as a credible midcarder. I find him way more entertaining than GenericZiggler, GenericRhodes and GenericMiz.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Justin reminds me of Morrison kind of..


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Daud said:


> Justin reminds me of Morrison kind of..


Because his strikes look terrible most of the time? 

I think Gabriel's at his best when he's not trying to be a high flier, because he's really not.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Hunico vs Gabriel was off the charts man. Hunico i think has a bright future IMO. Death valley driver from the top rope was nice...And a michinoku driver in there as well was cool to see.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Interceptor88 said:


> Hunico is a great worker, and with his unique look and his gimmick he should be pushed at least as a credible midcarder. I find him way more entertaining than GenericZiggler, GenericRhodes and GenericMiz.


Hunico more entertaining than Ziggler? Lol you high son? At the moment Ziggler is in my view the only one really a great entertainer when it comes to working a move against him.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Because his strikes look terrible most of the time?


Most of Gabriel's strikes look pretty painful. Probably because they look like they make contact from where I'm sitting



> I think Gabriel's at his best when he's not trying to be a high flier, because he's really not.


I absolutely agree. Gabriel is, at his core a hydrid wrestler. He's got the size and technique to do anything in the ring, he's just choosing to focus on the high spots at the moment.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I think Kelly Kelly needs to be let go, just can just see Beth Phoenix holding herself back when putting those moves on Kelly, or they might brake something on that model.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Necramonium said:


> I think Kelly Kelly needs to be let go, just can just see Beth Phoenix holding herself back when putting those moves on Kelly, or they might brake something on that model.


That will only happen if she gets ugly or too smart. I don't think either of those is going to happen in the near future.


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Two good matches on Superstars this week, Hunico vs Gabriel was a lot of fun with a great finish. Hunico really is a great wrestler and I see good things in his future if he's handled correctly. Kofi & Truth against Hawkins & Reks was worth the effort too, another fun bout. Skipped Kelly vs Beth so no comment on that.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



N-Zone said:


> Skipped Kelly vs Beth so no comment on that.


you didn't miss much, why was this match even the main event? A Diva's match for fricking sake!


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Necramonium said:


> you didn't miss much, why was this match even the main event? A Diva's match for fricking sake!


Yeah I wondered that too man, seemed like the show was done totally the wrong way round. Gabriel vs. Hunico should have easily been the main event.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

That Hunico vs Gabriel match was amazing. Great action from beginning to end. Hunico may be the most underrated guy on the roster next to Tyson Kidd but Hunico actually has a distinct look and gimmick. I hope he stays in the WWE long enough to impress the higher ups.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Hunico vs Justin Gabriel was a really good opener, both of these guys deserve a push, especilly Hunico who is very underrated. 

The tag team match was a fun match as well, the tag team division needs to be fixed and having matches like this on Raw and smackdown as well as having more tag teams would help. Kofi Kingston is better than this though, he should at least be uppe midcard.

The divas match wasn't very good but what do you expect from Kelly Kelly? The Divas division is in an even worse state than the tag team division! the division should be built around Beth, Natalya and Kharma and then have Layla,AJ,Eve,Tamina and a few others but Kelly Kelly and Alicia Fox have to go! The Divas should be more than a couple of minute filler every show.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The Gabriel vs Hunico match was PPV quality. Nice mix of technical and high-flying wrestling and some great spots. Showcased both talents very well.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*Awesome show. Hunico vs Gabriel was very good, Hawkins/Reks vs Kofi/Truth was great and Beth/Kelly was good too.*


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Necramonium said:


> Hunico more entertaining than Ziggler? Lol you high son? At the moment Ziggler is in my view the only one really a great entertainer when it comes to working a move against him.


 Ziggler is a great seller, but as a character he's another cocky heel in trunks.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

It almost looks like WWE tried to ruin this sucession of great episodes of Superstars on purpose. Why the hell would you have a tag match involving Mason Ryan, a divas match, a Titus O'Neill squash and then Ezekiel Jackson on the main-event? Those are probably the 3 worst workers on the roster and they all got a match this week.

Having said that, the opening tag-match was okay. Primo & Epico are always good, even when they're only bumping and flipping all around the ring. I thought Alex Riley was quite good in this. I think he will eventually get another push down the road.
The divas match was actually good for what it was. Natalya is a hundred times better working as a face. It was nice to see that Beth and Natalya didn't suddenly forget they were friends.
Titus O'Neill is horrible. If you need a black man with a Sky High finisher why don't just simply bring back D-Lo Brown? I'd be crapping my pants if I was that small and had to be in the ring with Titus. Poor Yoshi.
I don't give a damn about Drew McIntyre or Ezekiel Jackson so I didn't watch that match. I'm pretty sure I won't regret it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Can someone tell me why does Ezekial Jackson _still_ have a job? Ugg.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Goddamn, Mason Ryan is getting bigger and bigger! And he seemed two times slower now because of it.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The tag match was decent considering it had Mason Ryan in it. The divas tag match was pretty good as well, Natalya is much better as a face and hopefully as a face she is given a push again. Didnt see the point in the Titus O Neil match,Yoshi Tatsu deserves better than losing to Titus O Neil! And was good to see Drew Mcintyre pick up a win. Decent show but down in quality from last week.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Is it just me or does anyone else think Big Zeke has somewhat improved in the ring he was pulling off some decent moves this week.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

With all the Wrestlemania build there was only two matches but that should have been expected.

The Alex Riley/Heath Slater match was decent, good to see Slater pick up a win.

I really liked the Justin Gabriel/ Tyson Kidd match. Was an entertaining match and both deserve pushes on Raw or Smackdown.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Gabriel/Kidd was good but turned into a clusterfuck towards the end and the finish was botched. Still I am looking foward to watching them team at WM28 in the dark match.


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Anyone see superstars this week? im watching right now but so far Hunico vs Tyson Kidd has been REALLY good, these 2 guys are the future.
http://www.wwe.com/videos/wwe-superstars-april-5-2012-26013035


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Kidd and Hunico are gold in the ring.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Kidd/Hunico was disappointing I thought. Opening sequences were fun and established a hierarchy of Kidd dominating the mat exchanges but the commercial break killed the portion of Hunico's workover which sucked since I could imagine him working a bunch of rad submissions to target the arm. Kidd also really wasn't selling it all that well, I hate to compare him to guys like Masters and Christian who are exquisite face workers but those guys repeatedly worked spots that exposed their injury, something like Kidd going for a tornado DDT despite having the injured arm and not working a spot whereby he couldn't hit the move the first time just bothered me because I know if you had someone like Bourne, Masters or Christian in that match they'd be adding these subtle touches which would just make the match better.

Finish was rather good in setting up a rematch, but yeah the commercial break killing Hunico's heat section and the lack of incorporation of the injured limb into any spots or the finish really bothered me and stopped the match from becoming 'really good'. Kidd's still not selling me as a great worker yet, expert wrestler capable of some great sequences but he doesn't seem to have the desire to throw in these subtle touches into matches that the better workers will think to do.

Special mention to Hunico taking the Jerry Estrada bump and then doing an Arn Anderson esque 'I'm too smart to fall on my ass' bit of schtick to the audience before turning into a running kick from Kidd, by far my favourite sequence of the match.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Man Hunico and Kidd are just amazing ring workers and the match was pretty good.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Watched the Hunico vs Tyson Kidd match earlier and I thoroughly enjoyed it. Great back-and-forth match between two great and very underrated in-ring talents. For anyone hasn't seen the match yet, and perhaps wants to watch it, here it is:


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Kidd and Hunico are gold in the ring.





andersonasshole900 said:


> Man Hunico and Kidd are just amazing ring workers and the match was pretty good.


+1



Nostalgia said:


> Watched the Hunico vs Tyson Kidd match earlier and I thoroughly enjoyed it. Great back-and-forth match between two great and very underrated in-ring talents.


Absolutely.




Segunda Caida said:


> Kidd/Hunico was disappointing I thought. Opening sequences were fun and established a hierarchy of Kidd dominating the mat exchanges but the commercial break killed the portion of Hunico's workover which sucked since I could imagine him working a bunch of rad submissions to target the arm. Kidd also really wasn't selling it all that well, I hate to compare him to guys like Masters and Christian who are exquisite face workers but those guys repeatedly worked spots that exposed their injury, something like Kidd going for a tornado DDT despite having the injured arm and not working a spot whereby he couldn't hit the move the first time just bothered me because I know if you had someone like Bourne, Masters or Christian in that match they'd be adding these subtle touches which would just make the match better.
> 
> Finish was rather good in setting up a rematch, but yeah the commercial break killing Hunico's heat section and the lack of incorporation of the injured limb into any spots or the finish really bothered me and stopped the match from becoming 'really good'. Kidd's still not selling me as a great worker yet, expert wrestler capable of some great sequences but he doesn't seem to have the desire to throw in these subtle touches into matches that the better workers will think to do.
> 
> Special mention to Hunico taking the Jerry Estrada bump and then doing an Arn Anderson esque 'I'm too smart to fall on my ass' bit of schtick to the audience before turning into a running kick from Kidd, by far my favourite sequence of the match.



Good review, though I don't think any superstars on RAW or SmackDown at that actually sell any limb injury and I don't think many have since maybe the mid 00's.

I wouldn't be particularly surprised if Kidd is just not bothering selling because of his place in the low-low cards (For whatever reason), considering he's worked in Japan I think he would know a lot about selling.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'd say there's actually quite a bit of good limb selling in WWE when they get the chance, Matt Hardy, Chris Masters and Christian in particular worked a lot of matches based around a limb of theirs getting targeted and working it into the match: admittedly Hardy's spell was back in 2006 and 2007 but Masters and Christian were more recent.

Obviously it depends on how much time they get, since you can't really expect a focused limb attack and good selling in a sub 5 minute match, I'm probably being a little too harsh on both but I know Hunico can work a good control segment and Kidd obviously has the intelligence to work a weakened limb into his offence.

Actually before I forget the Punk/Bryan match from Raw (1/30?) had some awesome limb selling by Punk, the spot where he switches from a left arm bulldog to a right armed bulldog because Bryan has fucked up his left arm throughout the match was a perfect payoff to the earlier work.

Still, Hunico and Kidd definitely have a better match in them and with the finish its possible they'll be given the chance sooner rather than later.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Really liked that Hunico vs Tyson Kidd match. I am always a fan of those random match-ups and especially when it's two guys who can work in the ring.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

To be honest I didn't enjoy Superstars this week. Hawkins vs Kingston wasn't as good as it could have been, didn't watch the divas crap, and Zeke vs Mahal was what you would expect..terrible. After that it was all RAW recap.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



andersonasshole900 said:


> To be honest I didn't enjoy Superstars this week. Hawkins vs Kingston wasn't as good as it could have been, didn't watch the divas crap, and Zeke vs Mahal was what you would expect..terrible. After that it was all RAW recap.


You're right. Outside of Hawkins vs Kingston which I enjoyed even though it was not that good, the rest was pure crap. At least pair Jackson with a guy like Hunico to see what he can do with him.


----------



## DCalXIbe (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Just watched the Kidd vs Hunico match from last week and it was a awsome match, and both guys came out looking great, why the hell wasn't this match on smackdown is whats bothering me. Kidd is such a misused talent, he always put on great matches


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Gotta agree with others thoughts on this weeks Superstars, Zeke vs. Mahal was what you'd expect (pretty bad) but at least Mahal won and got a lot of crowd heat. Hawkins vs. Kofi was disappointing to be honest, I thought they'd have a much better match. Didn't watch the Kelly/Brie Bella match.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Tony Tornado said:


> You're right. Outside of Hawkins vs Kingston which I enjoyed even though it was not that good, the rest was pure crap. At least pair Jackson with a guy like Hunico to see what he can do with him.


Why? Jinder is a better wrestler than Zeke anyway (which still isn't saying much).


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Why? Jinder is a better wrestler than Zeke anyway (which still isn't saying much).


Because at least Zeke has the body and the look. If he became any good in the ring I think he could have a future. Jinder on the other hand has no redeeming qualities whatsoever, at least in my opinion.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Zeke's not going to become any good in the ring, so that's a moot point. He has huge muscles, but I don't consider that a selling point either. If anything, I'd say Jinder has a (much) better look. Also, Jinder is capable of speaking. His biggest issue right now is the generic gimmick that they give to pretty much every foreign heel.


----------



## cheese_it (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Hunico probably has the best moveset in the WWE right now, his match with tysonn was great. give this man a feud on normal TV! He'd be a great midcard heel on SD.


----------



## Elstro1988 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Usually a ladies match on Superstars is a good thing, but because it contained Kelly (winning by roll up BTW) i refused to watch it as it would have just made me angry.


----------



## Najm al Din (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Jinder vs Yoshi wasn't bad at all, Jinder's slowly making slight improvements


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Najm al Din said:


> Jinder vs Yoshi wasn't bad at all, Jinder's slowly making slight improvements


In the meaning of getting pushed in squash matches? Why is this guy being pushed so much, zero personality, he is suppose to be such a evil heel, but people don't even try to boo him... And the Diva match, i have seen my two nieces of 10 year old fight better.

Poor Superstars, if i was there, i would have asked my money back.


----------



## cobray (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

In regard to Jinder vs Yoshi, I had a slight markout moment when Yoshi Tatsu busted out the Sliding D late in the match.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Necramonium said:


> In the meaning of getting pushed in squash matches? Why is this guy being pushed so much, zero personality, he is suppose to be such a evil heel, but people don't even try to boo him... And the Diva match, i have seen my two nieces of 10 year old fight better.
> 
> Poor Superstars, if i was there, i would have asked my money back.


Lol. Why would you ask for your money back? You would miss out on Smackdown and Raw. 

Jinder/Yoshi = Didn't watch it, Jinder is just boring.

Eve/Kelly = Was actually good, I wish Kelly would use different moves though. Eve though dear, learn how to put your feet on the ropes when going for a heel cover.

Truth/Swagger = Excellent match, though you already knew who was going to win. Swagger is actually pretty good in the ring despite what people say, and R-Truth was good like always.

Pretty good Superstars.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



hadoboy said:


> Truth/Swagger = Excellent match, though you already knew who was going to win. *Swagger is actually pretty good in the ring despite what people say*, and R-Truth was good like always.
> 
> Pretty good Superstars.


People say that? Usually people just complain about his complete lack of charisma. He's a good worker, no doubt.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Swagger working that crowd without even trying, it's like a gift. lol 

But seriously, I liked the match, the pace was a bit slow, won't lie, but it was 2 great workers working the match which made it good. Also the London crowd is awesome, and I am liking the consistent great crowds we have been getting as of late, makes everything that much better. Wonder if WWE will ever utilize Swagger ever again, the guy is gold.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Miz and Alex Riley actually put on a great match. That's how Riley should be used. He's over enough that he'd make a decent jobber to the uppercard heels.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Tony Tornado said:


> People say that? Usually people just complain about his complete lack of charisma. He's a good worker, no doubt.


He's made a couple of botches and people here have defined him by that. I think another problem is the Kurt Angle of it all. A lot of people expected him to be the second coming of Angle with his gimmick, but he pales in comparison, and that bred a lot of resentment. But he's by no means a terrible wrestler.

Speaking of terrible wrestlers, can we talk about Camacho? I actually felt uncomfortable watching him wrestle. Like, I felt like he has absolutely no confidence in his wrestling ability, which doesn't help the fact that he's really bad as it is. That's a recipe for injuring someone along the line. Every move he did in this week's tag match was awkward -- even being thrown out of the ring was awkward.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Riley and Miz was a good match. Rileys in ring work has improved greatly, he should get a spot on Raw or Smackdown.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Boring Superstars actually, only found the Uso's match worthy of sticking around, every show with Kelly in it is boring mostly, was not surprised she won, she sux so much corporate dick.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



NikkiSixx said:


> He's made a couple of botches and people here have defined him by that. I think another problem is the Kurt Angle of it all. A lot of people expected him to be the second coming of Angle with his gimmick, but he pales in comparison, and that bred a lot of resentment. But he's by no means a terrible wrestler.


Agreed, he can really go, but for whatever reason people just call him terrible.

Only watched Maxine/Kelly Kelly for this week. Will check out the other matches later on. The diva's match was decent, Kelly again for the third week in a row has impressed me though. Maxine needs more moves.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The Miz vs Alex Riley was a good match, is crazy how far both men have fallen though when you look at this time last year.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Riley vs the Miz was decent, far better than their previous matches. 
I like Maxine, which made parts of that match okay. 
The tag match was Hunico and three guys who aren't very good at wrestling.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Why was The Miz on WWE Superstars?*






Hey guys. I just wanted to know your thoughts on why the Miz was on WWE Superstars. He is the #1 contender to the US Championship and main eventing the dark matches and youtube! Sure, it was a great match but I don't see how sending him to WWE Superstars had any good effect on The Miz. 

I will say 1 thing about the match though.. It was RAW or Smackdown standered.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Why was The Miz on WWE Superstars?*

everyone ends up on Superstars in a "slow" week, Ziggler, Kofi, R-Truth, Santino... it was Miz' turn I guess


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Why was The Miz on WWE Superstars?*

Maybe they were using him to "test" Riley. Considering how Riley's terrible matches with the Miz seem to be what got Riley buried, they may have wanted to see whether Riley has improved.

Or they just didn't have anything for the Miz to do, which has been the norm recently.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Why was The Miz on WWE Superstars?*

He should be happy that he got any spotlight at all.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Why was The Miz on WWE Superstars?*



RevolverSnake said:


> He should be happy that he got any spotlight at all.


His going to get a spotlight on Extreme Rules... well, youtube atleast  That's at least 12,000 viewers watching him.


----------



## Elstro1988 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Just watched it:

Usos/Hunico & Camacho - Not a bad match, didn't think Camacho was as bad as people painted him but I suppose its orses for courses. Surprised they won actually.

Kelly/Maxine - Predictable outcome (was nice to see Eve beat her with a heel pin last week) but Maxine made it watchable. She does need a couple of new moves in her arsenal though, and I'd actually watch Kelly more if she started wheeling out the odd vertical suplex like she used to in her early days. And stop that screaming head-bashing spot...that's not wrestling you dumb slag.

Miz/A-Ry - I knew Miz would win but it's been the best match he had in months and one that didn't bore me. Riley's definitely far better than he was (the dropkick was a nice touch from someone his size) and it occured to me that the last time I got into a Miz match was probably his last against Riley. By the way, anyone else notice just how much Miz acted like Maryse with all his showboating? I was half-expecting him to start posing on the ropes at one point.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Just watched Superstars and my god The Miz vs Alex Riley was awesome. The only real issue I had was the botched Skull Crush Finale. Apart from that it was a crisp match.


----------



## aeris (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Elstro1988 said:


> Just watched it:
> Kelly/Maxine - Predictable outcome (was nice to see Eve beat her with a heel pin last week) but Maxine made it watchable. She does need a couple of new moves in her arsenal though, and I'd actually watch Kelly more if she started wheeling out the odd vertical suplex like she used to in her early days. And stop that screaming head-bashing spot...that's not wrestling *you dumb slag*.


Really?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Ryder on this weeks Superstars, haven't watched in months... oh Scott Stanford how I missed you :mark:

Finally a match that will last over 5minutes even if it has to be on Superstars


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Did anyone notice that McGillicutty put on (or lost) 9 pounds in the time between NXT and Superstars?

NXT - 218lbs
Superstars - 227lbs

:lol

Also, can't wait for new JTG... New JTG for US Champ?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

still over like crazy, you can't bury the #RyderRevolution


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



-Extra- said:


> still over like crazy, you can't bury the #RyderRevolution


DURRRR! DOES ARR FEAK CHEER CUZ ITS ON SOOPERSTOR!

Anyways Stanford has to be featured on Z!TLIS in order to eat?

Either being a commentator on Superstars pays even less than we think, or Zack has a lot of money to spend. I'm confused


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Phil5991 said:


> DURRRR! DOES ARR FEAK CHEER CUZ ITS ON SOOPERSTOR!
> 
> Anyways Stanford has to be featured on Z!TLIS in order to eat?
> 
> Either being a commentator on Superstars pays even less than we think, or Zack has a lot of money to spend. I'm confused


Scott says weird things when doing Ryder commentary. 

After being forced to watch Khali vs Jinder live, I stopped watching Superstars immediately after the Raw portion (even though I was also at Raw, I had to listen to commentary). 

Ryder got a bigger pop than Punk in Dayton. Of course, Punk was barely used, so that's not really a fair comparison.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Pretty nothing edition of Superstars. Ziggler vs Ryan was watchable, Ryder vs McGillicutty was ok, Khali vs Jinder I didn't waste my time with.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Superstars this week was alright (Ryder vs. McGuillicutty, Ziggler vs. Mason Ryan and Khali vs Mahal, yes, again) but putting Ziggler on Superstars is ridiculous. Also, they put WAY TOO MANY promos, I would rather see another match instead of this crappy promos from RAW.
P.S.
McGuillicutty was on NXT and Supertars, is he getting a little push? Hard to believe.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*The Major Broskis Powers Collide!*



> Two matches were taped Monday night in Greensboro, North Carolina for this week's episode of WWE Superstars:
> 
> * Santino Marella and Zack Ryder vs. Curt Hawkins and Tyler Reks
> 
> * Tyson Kidd vs. Hunico


(for crying out loud, Superstars again?!)


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I swear Sanford believes every move "is gonna do it"

That confrontation between Ryder and Hawkins...yes its perfect


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I liked the Santino & Ryder vs. Hawkins & Reks tag match today. Ryder and Hawkins had a couple good exchanges and Hawkins delivered a great kick on Ryder. I would love to see a one on one match between the two.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Excellent match between kidd and Hunico.Two great workers on the c show which is a great shame.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

tyson kidd/Hunico is a very good match once again. The finish is sweet.

the tag team main event match was highly entertaining, good performance from all competitors. The ryder/hawkins confrontation was very clever and the slap was perfect at this very moment. Glad to see santino's snap suplex is back, now he just has to bring back the saito suplex he uses to do a couple of years ago and i'll be perfectly happy.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

That was one amazing match and the confrontation seemed surreal. To Quote Striker "I'm markin' out Bro!!!"


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Great Superstars this week. All the matches were good (I skipped Jackson/McIntyre). 

Granted she was working with Natalya but Alicia Fox looked pretty good. With the right opponent she actually looks like she belongs in the WWE.
Tyson Kidd/Hunico was as good as I expected. Tyson Kidd is a great babyface. It made me laugh when the crowd was chanting USA at Hunico and Kidd didn't know what to do.
The tag match was pretty good but they milked the hot tag way too much. The part with Hawkins and Ryder was excellent though.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Glad to see Drew pick up a win. Zeke is fat. He ain't got no cuts.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Enjoyed Superstars, even the divas match entertained me. Natayla is such a great wrestler. The tag match was just all around fun, I enjoyed the interaction between Ryder & Hawkins.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Glad to see Drew pick up a win. Zeke is fat. He ain't got no cuts.


Ain't got no cuts! :lmao


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Squash match for lord tensai. Kidd is the victim... Don't get it, Kidd is always winning on Nxt, he got a good reaction there, but they always choose him to be squashed (cesaro, tensai recently)

Riley/Slater is not an amazing match, but i have to admit that riley has improved in the ring, and slater being slater the match is okay. Slater has a sick jumping neckbreaker.

Tag team match is very good. The crowd was kind of stupid i guess, cause when the usos were screaming "U!!" the crowd was responding "U!!" instead of "SO!" 
Really happy that the Usos won this match, they 're in the title picture i guess.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Just watched the tag team "main event" (if there's such thing as main event on Superstars) and I must say they right team won. Usos might catch some steam and maybe contend for the title, they are better than Colons IMO anyways, and it looks like Zig and Swag might separate ways after OTL.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I can't believe Kidd is a jobber. He deserves better than that. And Ziggler & Swagger not winning? What the hell?
I am pretty sure that Truth and Kingston will retain at OTL...
A-Ry vs Slater was nice, Riley got a great response from the fans, they obviously love him and to be quite honest, I would rather see him on Smackdown instead of some other boring wrestlers that appear on both RAW and Smackdown.


----------



## RubyRed (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I watched my first episode of Superstars this week. Really impressed to be honest bar the Tensai/Kidd match. So fucking tired of seeing squash matches and it's obvious Tyson deserves better.

Great tag match though. Love the Uso's!


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

First time ive seen Superstars last week than for a couple of years. I didn't mind the show to much as I suprisingly enjoyed the opener between Slater and Riley. The thing that reall bothers me is the change of ropes for the main event because the main event is taped before Smackdown. Why can't they just do the whole supertars taping before RAW as NXT is taped before Smackdown anyway?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

This week's Superstars is worth the watch. Three matches, all of which range between decent to very good. Nothing bad on here (unlike NXT this week ).


----------



## DCalXIbe (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*






A great match between Cesaro and Kidd, and the Swiss death is a devastating move, (8:45 into the episode)


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Damn Cesaro is good. I don't see him being used to his full potential though if he continues with this gimmick and he'll likely never make it past the midcard.

Like you said only good matches on Superstars this week. Well worth the time.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Damn great match. Kidd is coming a long way from last year where he is putting on some must see matches against his opponents and Cesaro is great in his own way as he always is. That might be the best Swiss Death I have seen so far in WWE.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The spot where Cessaro stopped the hurricanrana half way through was beast.

Get Kidd on Smackdown~!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Great match between Kidd & Cesaro. Glad Cesaro changed the generic black trunks.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*God I really wish Cesaro would use the pop up European uppercut as his finisher and not that inverted piledriver.*


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *God I really wish Cesaro would use the pop up European uppercut as his finisher and not that inverted piledriver.*


He had to change it because he needs a finisher that he can do to most of the roster... Kind of like Jericho switching from the Liontamer to the Walls of Jericho.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *God I really wish Cesaro would use the pop up European uppercut as his finisher and not that inverted piledriver.*


I wish Cesaro would use any other finisher than the one he's using. How can a guy who has so many different good finishers settle on THAT once he makes the big time? It's terrible.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Woo Woo Woo smfh gain on Superstars.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> I wish Cesaro would use any other finisher than the one he's using. How can a guy who has so many different good finishers settle on THAT once he makes the big time? It's terrible.


Agreed but at least it's better than that submission he used a couple of times on FCW.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Underwhelming episode of Superstars was saved by the Christian vs McIntyre main event.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Man that main event this week was off the fucking hook. PPV quality between two great workers.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I think that if the Divas division actually mattered and had quality workers like it had in the past, Alicia Fox still deserved her spot. She has proved time after time she can have good matches when her opponent is at least halfway decent. She's athletic and those long legs give her wrestling an unique quality. She has very good facials so if she learned how to cut a promo she'd be a pretty good talent. In my opinion she doesn't deserve the crazy amount of verbal thrashing she gets on this forum.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Underwhelming episode of Superstars was saved by the Christian vs McIntyre main event.


Christian is very over as a face and McIntyre was almost equally over as a heel and the crowd got into it which made the match even better. This is a match that should be on Smackdown or Raw as more people need to see it.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Christian is a fucking workhorse. Great performance by both him and Mac, that is PPV quality right there.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



CaptainObvious said:


> Christian is very over as a face and McIntyre was almost equally over as a heel and the crowd got into it which made the match even better. This is a match that should be on Smackdown or Raw as more people need to see it.


Unfortunately, the "Raw" or "Smackdown" version of the match would have been lucky to go on for half as long. It was definitely a ppv quality match. Both guys are fantastic workers.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Watching it now.Up to the Riley/Tensai match. Stamford is like "If anyone can ground Tensai its Riley" What you mean the guy that got squashed In Tensai's debut lol


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



WillMark4NewJack said:


> Watching it now.Up to the Riley/Tensai match. Stamford is like "If anyone can ground Tensai its Riley" What you mean the guy that got squashed In Tensai's debut lol


They did mention that Tensai squashed Riley the first time. That was pretty much the story of the match. Tensai utterly crushed A-Ry, but A-Ry wanted to take another crack at him. Even though he still got dominated, he fared a whole lot better in this second outing. Tensai got to show dominance, while Riley got little flurries of offense here and there. Personally, I feel that this was how Tensai's debut match SHOULD have been.


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Great Main Event, as others have stated PPV quality right there, crowd was behind Christian and Mcintyre showed he can mix it with the big boys! Best match I've seen from Mcintyre in a while, and he does have more in the locker!! (Y)


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Antonio knows how to tell a story in the ring. It's unreal how he moves so well in the ring, and it will earn him a title one day. The way he reversed the Tornado DDT in to the Swiss Kiss of Death, and then the inverted pile driver was a solid ending.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Drew McIntyre should be on Smackdown every week for God's sake.


----------



## Elstro1988 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Tony Tornado said:


> I think that if the Divas division actually mattered and had quality workers like it had in the past, Alicia Fox still deserved her spot. She has proved time after time she can have good matches when her opponent is at least halfway decent. She's athletic and those long legs give her wrestling an unique quality. She has very good facials so if she learned how to cut a promo she'd be a pretty good talent. In my opinion she doesn't deserve the crazy amount of verbal thrashing she gets on this forum.


I'm glad someone else said it. I know sometimes she's not had a great outing or two recently(but then everyone has a shit match at some point) but she isn't really that bad and she's got a decent move set.

I think by making her Kelly's other bitch alongside Eve didn't help fans' perceptions of her....this is my biggest fear with Layla (who IMO is easily up there with Beth and Nattie in-ring) now she's the big face.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Just heard Christian has a match this week, guess I gotta catch up with the show for the first time in quite a while.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Bullydully said:


> Just heard Christian has a match this week, guess I gotta catch up with the show for the first time in quite a while.


One of the best matches of the year, my friend.


----------



## unknownuser (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Yeah have to agree, Drew/Christian was terrific this week, just makes me more annoyed they don't want to push Drew because he's a great worker.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



unknownuser said:


> Yeah have to agree, Drew/Christian was terrific this week, just makes me more annoyed they don't want to push Drew because he's a great worker.


I agree it shows that Drew works hard and pull some moves off, some of the stuff in the match was ppv quality moves put Drew on TV!!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Really solid episode this week. Nothing bad on it. Three good matches and lol at Scott Stanford going off on a tangent about Mahal's bollywood relationship.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Another week, once again a strong outing from Ryder. Can't wait for the LI episode of Raw. 

:ryder2

Also Stanfords speech about the 1000th Raw is one of those classic moments that will potentially go into an future Best of Scott "Superstars" Stanford Youtube highlight reel.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Card for today's episode: 

Justin Gabriel vs Hunico

Zack Ryder vs Michael McGillicutty

The Usos vs Darren Young and Titus O'Neil

Pretty damn good card if you ask me.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Gabriel and Hunico put on a fantastic match. I'm much higher on Gabriel since he returned from injury (mainly because he's less high-flying for the sake of throwing himself around). I loved the ending. 

Ryder vs McGillicutty was good, mostly because McGill can really work a match. Ryder's a good bumper, so it works. He could still use a little polish.

The Usos vs Young/Titus wasn't very good. Frankly, Titus is crap in the ring.


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

This has been Gabriel/Hunico's 2nd or 3rd bout together and they always provide A quality matches.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Just watched Superstars. Hunico/Gabriel was a hell of a match, with a fantastic finish.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Hunico vs Gabriel will be the best match you'll see this week. Hunico is being wasted right now - he could be an uppercard face right now in the mold of Eddie Guerrero if the bookers had a clue.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Hunico needs to be either US or IC champ asap outstanding worker.Props to Gabriel as well he can go in the ring as well.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Another good outing by Ryder. That reversal into neckbreaker was sweet.
Such a damn shame that he's wasted on Superstars, esp. when he's still over like crazy. Screw R-Truth and his injury, Ryder should be at least a tag champ. 

Air Woo Woo Boom

:ryder1


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Ryder/McGillicutty put on a great opener. Ryder's looking good, and he always has such a strong presence in the ring. He got quite the pops all throughout.

Primetime Players suck yet they win as usual. The Usos were good. Didn't really care for this match.

Hunico/Gabriel was also really good. Shame, I wanted Gabriel to win though. Anyone else dig his new ring attire? I thought he looked pretty badass.


----------



## Najm al Din (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Gabriel and Hunico stole the show. Incredible match


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

@Extra
Air-B(r)oomski

---
Can't wait to watch this episode, tbh. Sounds great.

How does the Gabriel/Hunico match compare to the Kidd/Hunico one from a few weeks bad? That match was fantastic, by far my favorite so far.

And, yeah, I'm telling you guys: Hunico should be like a comic-book villain type of masked luchador. Having in mind his in-ring ability he would be over with us, the IWC, and the cool factor - despite being heel - would have him move merch just like Cara and Mysterio. The casuals would love him, just like they would any "cool masked bad guy".


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

It wasn't as good as Kidd/Hunico, but it was still excellent. The ending was both unexpected and epic.


----------



## BeAbeliever (Apr 3, 2012)

*Hunico and Justin Gabriel match*

I had to post this thread here since some of you quite often watch WWE Superstars. Two of my favorite Mid-Card wrestler in the WWE. Both showed their skills and ended amazing. This two have been clash for the 3rd-4th time and have put on a very good quality wrestling. 

*Note*: The USA chants happened in this match and both are not from USA. What were the fans thinking??? :lmao

Please WWE, give these two a push
Here's the video
Enjoy!!!


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Hunico and Justin Gabriel match*

Technically, Hunico IS from the US, which made it even funnier for me. 

I'd have made Hunico US Champion by now.


----------



## kayfabecop (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Hunico and Justin Gabriel match*

Loved this match


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Hunico and Justin Gabriel match*

Awesome match the talent in wwe is there its just wwe relegates them to the c and d shows.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Hunico and Justin Gabriel match*

Agreed. Excellent match.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Hunico and Justin Gabriel match*

Both these guys should be challenging for the US/IC title, along with others like Riley and Cesaro. The fact that they aren't is criminal.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Hunico and Justin Gabriel match*



x78 said:


> Both these guys should be challenging for the US/IC title, along with others like Riley and Cesaro. The fact that they aren't is criminal.


This kind of match needs to be on smackdown a midcard consisting of Hunico, Gabriel,Rhodes, christian,sandow,kidd would be a great way of making the midcard relevant again


----------



## BeAbeliever (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Hunico and Justin Gabriel match*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Technically, Hunico IS from the US, which made it even funnier for me.
> 
> I'd have made Hunico US Champion by now.


His gimmick is giving me 'headache'. That chant also happened when Hunico wrestles with Tyson Kidd.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Hunico and Justin Gabriel match*

Fans are retarded. :lol USA

And this was on Superstars.

Hunico's a good worker. Gabriel is still inexperienced and seems to want to take charge in the ring. 4:30 suicide dive, perfect example.

11:20 was fucking awesome too.
Too bad WWE look down on small guys using power moves.


----------



## BeAbeliever (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Hunico and Justin Gabriel match*



Oxitron said:


> Hunico's a good worker. Gabriel is still inexperienced and seems to want to take charge in the ring. 4:30 suicide dive, perfect example.


What do you mean inexperience? He wrestles for more than 10 years. That dive was perfect in my opinion. The crowd was really behind him. WWE fans loves high flying moves


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Hunico and Justin Gabriel match*

I mentioned this earlier but I love Gabriel's ring attire. Fits in with his "Cape Town Werewolf" persona. I really wish they'd push this guy. Hunico too.


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Hunico and Justin Gabriel match*

Hunico puts on good matches with anyone tbh. Good ring general.


----------



## BeAbeliever (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Hunico and Justin Gabriel match*



DegenerateXX said:


> I mentioned this earlier but I love Gabriel's ring attire. Fits in with his "Cape Town Werewolf" persona. I really wish they'd push this guy. Hunico too.


That nickname was given by his twitter followers. At first, he had his angel gimmick in FCW and NXT. After that, he like to refer him as "wolfangel". That's why he always howls every time he enters the ring.


----------



## BeAbeliever (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Hunico and Justin Gabriel match*



Swarhily said:


> Hunico puts on good matches with anyone tbh. Good ring general.


For me, He only puts on a good match with guys like Tyson Kidd and Justin Gabriel. These three are the most talented guys in WWE.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Hunico and Justin Gabriel match*

Húnico and Gabriel are money. They should be in matches for the USA and Intercontinental championships.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Hunico and Justin Gabriel match*

With RAW going 3 hours, hopefully these two can both get some more air time on Smackdown. Both are awesome, and have great potential in the midcard , Hunico i think should be a little more over for by now, but i like his character anyways so whatever.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Hunico and Justin Gabriel match*

These two guys are awesome.Give Hunico the USA Title that he will rename into Mexican Title and make him feuding with Justin Gabriel

And the fans says USA because it's a classic.When you have a bad guy who isn't from USA (or Canada),the fans says USA ... and I love it !


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

^^
Yes, it wasn't as good, but by no means was it bad or something; on the contrary, it was great. 

I'm not sure what my favorite Superstars match is so far. 
Christian and Drew, maybe?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Christian vs Drew was all kinds of brilliant. McIntyre might be the most convincing aggressive/mean wrestler on the entire roster.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Christian vs Drew was all kinds of brilliant. McIntyre might be the most convincing aggressive/mean wrestler on the entire roster.


If, hopefully, Drew doesn't get fired, I see him having some issues along the line; I'm talking about his, yes, aggressive/mean style and his slow pace.
Randy Orton anyone? 

He can't really be heel forever, and even if he does stay heel, after a while he will be perceived as stale.

Regardless, as he is right now, he is truly a untapped main-eventer. He has improved drastically from 2009/2010, and if he was given something new/refreshing (while keeping his overall style the same), he could easily be put in the title picture.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official General Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Card:

Justin Gabriel and Tyson Kidd vs Curt Hawkins and Tyler Reks

Drew McIntyre vs Zack Ryder

Ezekiel Jackson vs Hunico


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Where did you get Sin/Cesaro? Didn't happen, nor should it have.

Superstars was as good as I expected. Hunico carried Zeke to one of Zeke's better matches. Drew was gold as usual. Ryder was Ryder. The tag match was top quality. The quality of wrestling on Superstars was far higher than the match quality of Raw or NXT this week.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Where did you get Sin/Cesaro? Didn't happen, nor should it have.
> 
> Superstars was as good as I expected. Hunico carried Zeke to one of Zeke's better matches. Drew was gold as usual. Ryder was Ryder. The tag match was top quality. The quality of wrestling on Superstars was far higher than the match quality of Raw or NXT this week.


Yeah well I got that off Wrestlezone and they said it was on there. I noticed it wasn't too.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'm surprised Sin Cara was even on Superstars. Triple H probably ordered not to air the match so his pet project won't look like a.failure.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Pfft, sounds like an amazing card.

Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Hunico said "Asi es que le pego a mi vieja" which means "That's how I hit my bitch" :lmao :lmao :lmao

Zeke is just horrible. He can't sell for shit and clearly botches a spot in the match. You could see Hunico limping. Glad Hunico won.

Kidd/Gabriel vs. Kings of Chance was good but too short if you ask me.

Ryder/Drew was decent.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The Hunico vs Zeke match was O.K., really nothing special.
Hunico is impressive as always, while, yes, Zeke still did bad... Despite being paired up with someone like Hunico.

I'm sure that Hunico is receiving a push; ever since I read that interview with that former Creative writer/writer's assistant, in which he stated that Hunico is in Vince's good graces. 
He's been appearing on Smackdown and RAW recently, which is cool, despite loosing. More importantly, he has been winning and winning and winning on Superstars for a while now. 
Also, he is the only wrestler who has "mic time" on Superstars. 

I hope something happens with him. Serious singles run with this gimmick, serious tag team run with Camacho, something... Still, I'd love for him to be a luchador again, like an evil comic book villain or something. 

---
Kidd/Gabriel vs Reks/Hawkins did feel a little short, but since they had to put a RAW rebound on the show, it's understandable... Sarcasm, of course.
I'm liking the pair of Kidd and Gabriel more and more. They got similar/the same ring attire now, that's cool.
Unfortunately, Reks and Hawkins are still wearing the neon green jobber attire. I hope they get their black/red or pink/red ones back soon.
They also got a titantron now, that's cool; "Kings of Change" isn't official, though. Too bad. 

Good match, different from the standard tag format, at least by a bit. A few interesting spots, executed nicely.
Loved the "Let's go Hawkins!" chants, even though they were brief. 

Ryder vs McIntyre really is the definition of "decent" and "nice". Good pacing, good moves, and a interesting finish.
Ryder is sufficient in the ring. 
McIntyre has improved so much since 2009/2010, it's crazy. 

As much as I would love to see him in the main event right now (and I'm sure he could pull it off with guys like Punk and Bryan), I think that he will be prime and ready in 2014-ish, as he comes close to 30 years old. 
I just hope that, if he really does have to wait for, like, 5 more years, that they at least give him increasingly more midcard titles/feuds in order to keep him relevant.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Hunico still needs his mask back. He would become more interesting. Actually why not have him dress like a street thug with a mask? It would actually be something different. He should drop Camacho of course.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

LI exploded when Ryder came out. Great match, again () on Superstars...

(can't wait to see the Slater squash on SD! later)

:ryder1


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

God Zeke is sluggish as hell...was Hunico really hurt or was he selling?

Gabriel looks kinda emo now, but the tag team is awesome although they need a mouthpiece of some sort
Reks and Hawkins had brought NXT to a new high and now they're back to being directionless

O and lol at that MitB promo...so freakin cheesy


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



> Justin Gabriel and Tyson Kidd vs Curt Hawkins and Tyler Reks
> 
> Drew McIntyre vs Zack Ryder


*Two of the better TV matches all year on this weeks show.*


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Agreed Drew dominates another match and loses his time will come AGAIN!!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

No comments on this week's episode?

Card as I see it so far: 
1. Kofi vs Joe Hennig
2. Prime Time Players vs Primo and Epico
3. Hunico and Camacho vs The Usos.
4. Kane vs Heath Slater

Wtf main event, but cool opener I guess.

I want you guys to watch this show and tell me why Camacho is "the worst wrestler in WWE".


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> No comments on this week's episode?
> 
> Card as I see it so far:
> 1. Kofi vs Joe Hennig
> ...


Camacho was actually not that bad.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Yeah, Camacho showed how good he can be when people let him actually wrestle.

Very good show in general, everyone got to show off their skills win or lose. Even Slater didn't look bad by the end of his match.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I enjoyed the show but don't understand why people find Kofi so entertaining. I continue seeing him as a gimmickless jumping guy with a weak moveset. 

The Usos debuted new attire, so with their entrance, their style and their gear they are very unique right now. Hunico and Camacho are great, but I am happy Usos won. 

I like Épico, but WWE have changed his signature move. It was suplex+back suplex+german suplex. Now it is just three back suplexes :/. 

Glad to see Kane being actually a beast.


----------



## keith133 (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

omg the A W thing with the live mic is incredibly annoying it completly disracts you from the match


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The A-W mic crap came across almost as badly on the air as it did live in the arena. Whoever thought letting that guy speak more was a good idea should be slapped with a trout. Why does "yelling" equal mic skills? 

Kofi vs McGill came across better on the air than it did live, but I still thought Kofi coasted again (which he does in almost every match these days). 

The tag match was good. The Uso's have wrestled better matches lately. Hunico remains one of the best. Camacho looked good enough to remind people that he can be the "other guy" in a tag team.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Kofi vs MM was really good. Much better than I was expecting to be honest.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

They had Kofi face a local jobber. It seems like he's just coasting with R-Truth injured. I don't see why they couldn't have him in a singles match against one of the Prime Time Playas.

Riley & Cesaro put on a much better match than their previous one now that they got a little more time.

Ryder & Swagger was a good main event.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

This week's show was decent. The main event between Swagger and Ryder was excellent. Cesaro and Riley got a solid match too.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

So is Bray Wyatt debuting next week?

I'm reading he got injured and was going to be out, than why did his promo tonight say he's debuting next week?


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Rated R™ said:


> So is Bray Wyatt debuting next week?
> 
> I'm reading he got injured and was going to be out, than why did his promo tonight say he's debuting next week?


He's debuting on the new NXT, and they taped a month's worth of episodes a few weeks ago, before his injury


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TempestH said:


> He's debuting on the new NXT, and they taped a month's worth of episodes a few weeks ago, before his injury


What are you trying to say?

You're saying he's debuting next week realizing his "next week debut" promo was recorded weeks ago.

Thanks for the confusion.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Rated R™;11695092 said:


> What are you trying to say?
> 
> You're saying he's debuting next week realizing his "next week debut" promo was recorded weeks ago.
> 
> Thanks for the confusion.


The NXT show that airs next week was taped a month ago when Wyatt was healthy.

Ryder vs. Swagg, the usual Superstars main event. Quality match. 

:ryder1


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

This week's card:


Hunico vs. Justin Gabriel

-Alicia Fox and Kaitlyn vs. Beth Phoenix and Natalya

-Jinder Mahal vs. Alex Riley


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Looks like I won't be watching then...

I despise Hunico and Jinder Mahal, more so than any other superstars on the roster, and I'm not too bothered about the divas match. Oh well


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

You despise Hunico? He is a fantastic ring worker, and Jinder is decent enough.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

It's more there characters and personas I despise. I don't mind stereotypical gimmicks that much IF they have some substance to them, but neither of them don't, and no matter how good they may or may not be in the ring, it's that fact that puts me off them so much. We literally know nothing about them other than Hunico and Mahal or Latino and Indian respectively and that's as interesting as it gets.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Hunico's easily one of the top five in-ring guys in the entire company. Him wrestling against anybody is a match of the week candidate.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Each to their own I guess. I can personally enjoy a guy who has the worst gimmick in the world if he is putting on a good wrestling match.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I actually think that Hunico's background is fairly fleshed out, but only on Superstars and NXT. Regal talks about Hunico all the time, for example. Mahal has also had character development (mostly when he first started), so claiming that "we literally know nothing about them" is a bit over the top.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Should it have been uploaded by now or what?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> I actually think that Hunico's background is fairly fleshed out, but only on Superstars and NXT. *Regal talks about Hunico all the time, for example.* Mahal has also had character development (mostly when he first started), so claiming that "we literally know nothing about them" is a bit over the top.


*His story for why Hunico and Camacho are bros was astonishingly amazing.

Shame that Hunico's turned into another version of Kidd. Great macthes on the lower level shows that Vince knows is a great wrestler but just uses to work with the guys he has bigger plans for and make them look good.*


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Justin Gabriel and Hunico have created the best series of matches of the year so far, hands down
CM Punk and Daniel Bryan are a second, perhaps close?....ehh


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheKman said:


> Justin Gabriel and Hunico have created the best series of matches of the year so far, hands down
> CM Punk and Daniel Bryan are a second, perhaps close?....ehh


I'd include Kidd/McGillicutty on that list.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

A good match from Hunico and Gabriel again.Both are terribly wasted at the moment.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> I'd include Kidd/McGillicutty on that list.


Indeed. 
===
Decent card.

It seems that the Superstars main event is often Swagger/Ryder and Jinder/A-Ry.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *His story for why Hunico and Camacho are bros was astonishingly amazing.
> 
> Shame that Hunico's turned into another version of Kidd. Great macthes on the lower level shows that Vince knows is a great wrestler but just uses to work with the guys he has bigger plans for and make them look good.*


May I ask what Regal's story was for that? I am afraid I missed that episode...?

True about Hunico's role. Saddest part of it is that he turns 35 in a few weeks. It wouldn't be unheard of, but it's difficult to see him ever being given a big push considering his age. But perhaps he could reach the upper level of the midcard in a year or two with more strong showings. It has been said that Vince likes Hunico quite a bit, impressed with his wit and ability to think up something right on the spot, whether it be on the microphone or in the ring.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> May I ask what Regal's story was for that? I am afraid I missed that episode...?
> 
> True about Hunico's role. Saddest part of it is that he turns 35 in a few weeks. It wouldn't be unheard of, but it's difficult to see him ever being given a big push considering his age. But perhaps he could reach the upper level of the midcard in a year or two with more strong showings. It has been said that Vince likes Hunico quite a bit, impressed with his wit and ability to think up something right on the spot, whether it be on the microphone or in the ring.


I too would like to hear that story.

True words about Hunico... For someone who is liked by Vince, he isn't really getting much. 
At least Hawkins is 26, more hope for him + if Rock isn't a jerk he may get some, erm, "recommendations".


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*He said when Hunico was on the streets he was being attacked by a gang, got stabbed in the chest and Camacho came in and saved him and bit the nose off the guy who stabbed him. "And from then on they were best friends". Best part is it explains Hunico wearing a vest :mark:*


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Cool, Striker usually mentions a more simple version of it.

And how does it explain the vest? He didn't wear it before.


----------



## Elstro1988 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Really, really enjoyed this week's SS. Honestly, the fans who are too snobbish to watch it, dismissing it as 'Jobberstars' really miss out.

Hunico/J-Gabe = Awesome. Epic. These two should be on PPV cards. Took me back to the days of the Hardys.

Fox/Kaitlyn v. Beth/Nattie = Really good match. Wish Layla was involved but nice to see Beth and Nat get screen time again. I know Alicia has her haters (I'm not that keen on her myself) but she did well in this match. What I liked most was it seemed like they were allowed more freedom than on the likes of Raw or SD and got to do more.

Riley v. Mahal. I do generally find Mahal a touch boring but this was a good outing for both - and his new ring clothes looked good as well. Riley's ring work is a country mile ahead of what he was doing a year ago and I really don't know why he's wasted in this lowly role of jobber. Crowd still absolutely love him (even had the endorsement of Daniel Bryan in an interview) and he really can go now - loving his higher-flying offence which yo don't expect from a larger guy like him. He needs to lose that TKO move - too many have similar finishers these days and it looks too easy to counter or escape.


----------



## cheese_it (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'd LOVE to see a Hunico vs Christian feud over the IC title.

In most of his matches i see something that he hasn't done before which i like alot.
Hunico is not only great in the ring but has a lot of charisma too. He's pretty damn likable (eg in the superstar toys show) and its a shame hes not a face.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Elstro1988 said:


> Really, really enjoyed this week's SS. Honestly, the fans who are too snobbish to watch it, dismissing it as 'Jobberstars' really miss out.
> 
> Hunico/J-Gabe = Awesome. Epic. These two should be on PPV cards. Took me back to the days of the Hardys.
> 
> ...


Nice summary.
Love the comment about the snobbish fans.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I always get annoyed when someone like the Miz shows up and they say he's too good for Superstars. No, he isn't on a show that's beneath him, the Miz has just been given a chance to put on an lengthy and impressive match and remind people why he is where he is now. Superstars (and to a certain extent NXT) is a show that offers great matches regardless of class of star.

Anyway, good show, Hunico and Gabriel should really have a bigger, proper feud and the Diva match shows how underused they are.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I liked last weeks diva tag team match allot, but when Kaitlyn won the match, Alicia's music hit, that just doesnt make sense. :S


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

does anybody know this weeks card?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Superstars is up.

Santino vs Jinder Mahal
Rhodes vs Riley
Usos vs Bateman/Curtis
Drew McIntyre vs Sin Cara

Drew remains all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

have to check that out.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Superstars is up.
> 
> Santino vs Jinder Mahal
> Rhodes vs Riley
> ...


Agreed. Bumped well and made Sin Cara look strong. That powerbomb spot outside was pretty nice too. Isn't Mcintyre/Rollins on NXT coming up soon? That has the potential to be really good imo :mark:


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Superstars is up.
> 
> Santino vs Jinder Mahal
> Rhodes vs Riley
> ...


Bah, random pairing of Bateman and Curtis. What bs. 

4 matches, eh? Which is the short one?


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> Bah, random pairing of Bateman and Curtis. What bs.
> 
> 4 matches, eh? Which is the short one?


My money is on Santino and Jinder.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> Bah, random pairing of Bateman and Curtis. What bs.
> 
> 4 matches, eh? Which is the short one?


Yeah Curtis and Bateman have feuded before and Bateman is a face. But I guess in the grand scheme of things NXT doesn't matter.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> Bah, random pairing of Bateman and Curtis. What bs.
> 
> 4 matches, eh? Which is the short one?


Yeah, I agree on Bateman/Curtis. They've got great chemistry together character wise, but it's adversarial. The random pairing was just dumb. 

Tag match was the short one.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Yeah Curtis and Bateman have feuded before and Bateman is a face. But I guess in the grand scheme of things NXT doesn't matter.


Curtis & Bateman were tag champs in FCW. They were fighting over Maxine. Maxine quit WWE and she's out of the picture now, so they're friends again.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Superstars is up.
> 
> Santino vs Jinder Mahal
> Rhodes vs Riley
> ...


Santino on Superstars? Looks like someone is losing it's title soon!


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Wow, I was wrong about the Santino match, that was a pretty lengthy match where Santino really showed off his moves he knew which weren't splits, hip toss and diving headbutt. I liked it.

Also good showing from everyone else, I know there was a botch at MITB, but Sin Cara has really improved recently, he was definitely much better accustomed to the WWE style of fighting in that match.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TempestH said:


> Curtis & Bateman were tag champs in FCW. They were fighting over Maxine. Maxine quit WWE and she's out of the picture now, so they're friends again.


I like the Bateman/Curtis tag team again. It's good to see them pairing up again. They make a solid tag team.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Necramonium said:


> Santino on Superstars? Looks like someone is losing it's title soon!


Means jack shit. Champions are left off tv all the time, simply because undercard titles don't matter to them. I can't see the US title breathing much longer anyway.


----------



## southerncross412 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

A-Ry vs Rhodes was great. A Ry is looking better every week on superstars, I especially like that arm drag transisoned into a duplex that he has been doing lately


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Why wasn't it Curtis & McGillicuty? ffs


----------



## ◄░▒▓▓▒░► (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Tarfu said:


> Means jack shit. Champions are left off tv all the time, simply because undercard titles don't matter to them. I can't see the US title breathing much longer anyway.


Totally agree.

I can't see how are they supposed to create another title (NXT championship) if they can't or doesn't want to build up existing champions... but it's WWE afterall


----------



## southerncross412 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Iceman. said:


> Why wasn't it Curtis & McGillicuty? ffs


Apparently Trips is high on McGillicuty.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Gimmicky said:


> Wow, I was wrong about the Santino match, that was a pretty lengthy match where Santino really showed off his moves he knew which weren't splits, hip toss and diving headbutt. I liked it.
> 
> Also good showing from everyone else, I know there was a botch at MITB, but Sin Cara has really improved recently, he was definitely much better accustomed to the WWE style of fighting in that match.


Drew's always worked well with Sin Cara. It's why they keep sticking them in matches together. Drew makes him look good.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I understand that Bateman and Curtis were once a tag team, but they've been adversaries on NXT for a long while, while Curtis and McGillicuty have been paired together much more often.

However, I can imagine their over-the-top characters meshing well together.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



southerncross412 said:


> A-Ry vs Rhodes was great. A Ry is looking better every week on superstars, I especially like that arm drag transisoned into a duplex that he has been doing lately


Glad to hear it. Says 2 things: 

1. A-Ry has improved a lot
2. Cody Rhodes is seriously good to be able to put on a good match the day after MITB (which he took a couple of big bumps in)


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Loved the screaming girls when McIntyre's music hit.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> Loved the screaming girls when McIntyre's music hit.


I feel bad for Mcintyre. He has a lot of talent and has a lot going for him but imo, he seems to excel at things where others are just as good if not better. It doesn't help that besides his natural presence, he doesn't stand out. He's a bit bland.

Screaming girls is all well and good but he isn't the only guy to get it. Orton and Rhodes both get the same treatment.

If he finds a way to split from the herd in some way this guy is going places.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I feel bad for Mcintyre. He has a lot of talent and has a lot going for him but imo, he seems to excel at things where others are just as good if not better. It doesn't help that besides his natural presence, he doesn't stand out. He's a bit bland.
> 
> Screaming girls is all well and good but he isn't the only guy to get it. Orton and Rhodes both get the same treatment.
> 
> If he finds a way to split from the herd in some way this guy is going places.


I agree, he needs a break-out moment.

---
Anyways, I think I'm going to stick with only watching Superstars for a while now. No point in RAW anymore, haha.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Why doesn't WWE cancel superstars? Are people really gonna go to WWE events at 7PM(if they're on the east cost, and as early as 4pm if they're on west coast) for WWE shows on Monday?

They should just cancel superstars, so then they fully utilize time on Raw and also use up other time for Smackdown


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

McIntyre is the face of superstars.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



dxbender said:


> Why doesn't WWE cancel superstars? Are people really gonna go to WWE events at 7PM(if they're on the east cost, and as early as 4pm if they're on west coast) for WWE shows on Monday?
> 
> They should just cancel superstars, so then they fully utilize time on Raw and also use up other time for Smackdown


Superstars is pretty much the only way most people on the roster have ANY opportunity to wrestle an actual match on anything other than house shows. 

Also, they have television deals in place internationally, so they can't simply drop it even if they wanted to (not that they should).


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



RevolverSnake said:


> McIntyre is the face of superstars.


Hm, I'd say that Kidd/Ryder/Hunico are on the same level as him regarding the "Superstars ME scene". 



TheSupremeForce said:


> Superstars is pretty much the only way most people on the roster have ANY opportunity to wrestle an actual match on anything other than house shows.
> 
> Also, they have television deals in place internationally, so they can't simply drop it even if they wanted to (not that they should).


Exactly.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> Hm, I'd say that Kidd/Ryder/Hunico are on the same level as him regarding the "Superstars ME scene".
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.


Yes, that is true, I just put him as the Face because he is a personal favorite of mine.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



RevolverSnake said:


> Yes, that is true, I just put him as the Face because he is a personal favorite of mine.


Well, obviously, because "Drew McIntyre is awesome".

On a serious note, and this has been said a billion times, I feel that he is improved enough AND been jobbed out long enough to warrant a midcard push, at least.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Superstars is up.

Card:

-Curt Hawkins and Tyler Reks vs. Tyson Kidd and Justin Gabriel

-Zack Ryder vs. Michael McGillicutty

-Sin Cara vs. Drew McIntyre


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Drew vs Cara again?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



RevolverSnake said:


> Drew vs Cara again?


Sin can only work with a handful of people, so anytime they find a guy who can work with him, they run it into the ground.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

lol I hope Drew wins this time.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Cara vs Mcintyre was pretty good.
Tag match was decent.
Main event was WAY too short of a match.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I thought Sin Cara bumped a lot better in this week's match than he's done in... any of his previous matches. Drew broke out some great stuff. He just moves better than a guy his size has any right to do.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I really liked this show. All the matches were good with Drew/Cara being the best! More here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/07/wwe-superstars-7262012.html

I think something is up with Sin Cara. I've been watching him for around 7 years now and I've never seen him so slow.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



rzombie1988 said:


> I really liked this show. All the matches were good with Drew/Cara being the best! More here:
> http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/07/wwe-superstars-7262012.html
> 
> I think something is up with Sin Cara. I've been watching him for around 7 years now and I've never seen him so slow.


Yeah, read your blogpost, and I have to say that you seem "pretty new to Superstars and the wrestlers who appear there". 

---
Looking forward to watching this episode.

I'd rather have (for example) Hunico instead of McGillicuty, but even so, this is a great card.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Good Superstars ep this week, though last weeks was better. There was a good Rhodes/Gabriel match along with a weird diva's match and a good Slater/Kidd match. Full report here: 
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/08/wwe-superstars-822012.html

I am a little new to Superstars these days but I used to watch it when it was on WGN. What can I say, it's Superstars, it's not the most convenient thing to watch and there's not alot to miss. With that being said, the matches are usually rather good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Really, really liked Rhodes/Gabriel and Kidd/Slater was pretty good too. (Y)


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Really good match between Gabriel and Kidd. Honestly, those two should have had this match during Cody's IC reign on PPV. Give Gabriel someone competent and 10 minutes to work and he'll turn in something good. Cody goes way beyond competent as well.

Why the fuck didn't WWE give Cody and Gabriel a longer match during their minifeud?


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Excellent match between Rhodes and Gabriel.Both have great chemistry.This match should of been on smackdown though but this is wwe for you.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Kotre said:


> Really good match between Gabriel and Kidd. Honestly, those two should have had this match during Cody's IC reign on PPV. Give Gabriel someone competent and 10 minutes to work and he'll turn in something good. Cody goes way beyond competent as well.
> 
> Why the fuck didn't WWE give Cody and Gabriel a longer match during their minifeud?


Because Cody was being pushed back then and was booked so far above the rest of the midcard.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'd fucking love to see Gabriel get a midcard title or the tag belts. He deserves to be somewhat relevant.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TempestH said:


> Because Cody was being pushed back then and was booked so far above the rest of the midcard.


Yeah, I get that but if they went into the match making it clear Cody was underestimating Gabriel until mid way through the match when he decides to 'get serious' and still have some difficulty (because of Gabriel doing some damage when he was half assing it) it could be justified.

You could also have Gabriel (via pre taped vignette) saying he's going to go all out and show things he's never done before to beat Cody and have him actually do just that, possibly hitting a move that forces Cody to do a rope break rather than kick out (e.g. The Hurricane DDT) or busting out some of the submissions he used in his heel run obstinately to 'throw Cody off his game'


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Why the blue hell, did Rhodes and Gabriel not have an extended SmackDown! feud. Better than the momentum destroying Big Show for sure....


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Double post due to crappy connection, delete this one if possible.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I loved Layla vs Natalya.. one of the better diva match i have seen in a while


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I recommend everyone to watch Tyson Kidd vs Heath Slater on Superstars, I have loved it. IMO, better than Rhodes vs Justin Gabriel


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

All three Superstars matches were pretty good this week. In all, it was a vastly above in-ring week for the WWE as a whole. 

I do think that Natalya and Layla are the best in-ring divas at the moment, and they do work well together.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'm taking a break from the rest of WWE (RAW and Smackdown) at the minute because I'm having serious trouble being entertained by their storylines and the directions they're taking. This is why I'm watching Superstars. Really refreshing to see wrestling. No storylines, just wrestling matches, all of which were good and I enjoyed them a lot. That includes the divas match where Natalya showed how good she really is, Layla showed how much she has improved and both showed a lot of personality. Rhodes vs Gabriel was a great match. Same with Kidd and Slater.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Cody Rhodes was on Superstars this week? god damn, what are they doing to this guy?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Cody Rhodes was on Superstars this week? god damn, what are they doing to this guy?


Big Show took all momentum from him by winning clean. Now they don't know how to fix their mistake.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



NearFall said:


> Big Show took all momentum from him by winning clean. Now they don't know how to fix their mistake.


He sorta does that often, it seems.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Excellent tag match between Kidd/Gabriel and Reks/Hawkins.Kidd and Gabriel are gelling well together and are just great to watch.Reks has some nice moves as well.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I loved the opening tag match but the rest of the show sucked. Fuck Tensai.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> I loved the opening tag match but the rest of the show sucked. Fuck Tensai.


Tensai's only good matches were with Sheamus to be honest, although his spots at MITB were hilariously stiff/bad. The tag match was awesome. I really like how Kidd/Gabriel are working together. Hopefully they can enter the tag title scene on RAW, along with Reks/Hawkins(who know each other well and real-life best friends)


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Lol at McGillicutty trying to be intense. Boring characterless guy is boring.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Interceptor88 said:


> Lol at McGillicutty trying to be intense. Boring characterless guy is boring.


I dunno. Him being intense is the only emotion that he really showcase well, if you ask me.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Intense McGillicutty is so over the top that he actually worked well against Santino's brand of over the top comedy. The match was better than I expected (probably Santino's best match in some time). Still makes me think that McGillicutty and Curtis should be a full time tag team.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I really thought that Rek's worked that match better than Hawkin's did....Hawkin's offense looked weaker than normal & some of his selling was odd.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

This was an okay edition of Superstars this week with two out of the three matches being good. Full report here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/08/wwe-superstars-892012.html

I didn't like the main event at all which seemed like a waste and even though McGullicutty had a good match, I've seen way too much of him lately between this show and NXT.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'd never complain about seeing too much of McGillicutty wrestling. The guy is VERY good at it. It would be nice if they gave him a little actual direction.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Gabriel vs Sandow was very good, which is about what I expected. Can't speak for the rest of the show though. my WWE Superstars policy is to only watch the matches featuring guys I give a shit about.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Enjoyed all the matches this week, decent episode of Superstars. Cool to see Sandow get some time in a match to show his ability.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Kotre said:


> Gabriel vs Sandow was very good, which is about what I expected. Can't speak for the rest of the show though. my WWE Superstars policy is to only watch the matches featuring guys I give a shit about.


You're doing yourself a big kick in the gut for doing that... If you actually like to watch wrestling, that is.
Superstars rarely disappoints.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> You're doing yourself a big kick in the gut for doing that... If you actually like to watch wrestling, that is.
> Superstars rarely disappoints.


Very true Superstars often has great matches, so it's best to watch the whole show.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'm honestly getting more impressed with this show. Past few weeks have had very good matches.

Sandow VS Gabriel
Rhodes VS Gabriel 
Reks/Hawkins VS Kidd/Gabriel
McIntyre VS Riley

To name the recent ones.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Riley/McIntyre and Gabriel/Sandow were really solid. Tag match was decent towards the end.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I actually found Gabriel/Sandow to be the least interesting match of the show, but it was still solid/good. Maybe my expectations were unfairly high after Gabriel's other recent matches. Sandow's good enough in the ring, but that's about it. 

I kind of felt the same way about Drew/Riley. It was pretty good, but it wasn't on the same level as Drew's other recent matches (Sin Cara, Christian, and even Seth Rollins). Riley's another guy who is "good enough, but that's about it."


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Good show this week. The Uso's vs McGuillicutty/Curtis match was probably the second best match this week. The Uso's are totally on fire. Drew Mac vs A-Ry was good too as was Sandow vs Gabriel.

Full report with pics and quotes here http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/08/wwe-superstars-8162012.html


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

love the team of Curtis/McGillicutty


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Riley and McGillicutty are simply too exempt of something unique. I cannot be interested by them no matter how well they wrestle.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Honestly Sandow vs Tatsu and Riley vs Mcintyre were rather average matches imo. However Rhodes/Gabriel is a pretty good match and worth a watch. Nice psychology with Rhodes continually working the arm through the match. Good stuff.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Not a great show this week. Two quick matches and a decent main. Full report here with pics and quotes: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/08/wwe-superstars-8232012.html


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Goddamn Gabriel is on a roll of putting on good Superstars matches. Cody was great this week too. (Y)

Rest of the show was forgettable though.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> Goddamn Gabriel is on a roll of putting on good Superstars matches. Cody was great this week too. (Y)
> 
> Rest of the show was forgettable though.


I see this run as being an extension of Gabriel's *insane* consistency dating back to at least 2009. Give Gabriel time and an opponent with a pulse and the result will be a good match.

I have noticed that Gabriel likes the inverted facelock => counter spot though. Not a criticism, just an observation. It worked well in this match in particular as it allowed the Cross Rhodes to appear as a surprise counter that made sense with the psychology of the match.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Hm, sad to hear that A-Ry and Drew only had a "average" match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'd say even below average. 

Riley didn't look very good and it was rather short.


----------



## TeamRocketGrunt (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Riley is downright terrible, he botches so many moves and that dropkick from his was cringeworthy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TeamRocketGrunt said:


> Riley is downright terrible, he botches so many moves and that dropkick from his was cringeworthy.


The powerbomb at the finish didn't look as good as I had hoped either. :/


----------



## TeamRocketGrunt (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> The powerbomb at the finish didn't look as good as I had hoped either. :/


It's such a shame because he has great potential, but he's an injury waiting to happen, i was so worried that drew would get injured during that match, especially after that dropkick, and i didn't even know what to make out of that powerbomb, i thought it was some super school boy pin or something lol..

I really hope he stays on superstars for atleast a year to hone is skills to an acceptable level.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

That botch looked mutual to me.

Drew thought A-Ry was going to jump over his head and Riley thought Drew was going to take the dropkick.

That powerbomb didn't look good at all though..


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I know this thread's been dead for a couple days but screw it, I need to just make it clear how much I enjoyed the Justin Gabriel and Cody Rhodes match this week.

And now back to your regularly-scheduled deadness.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

(Y)

Gabriel has OWNED since coming back.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Agreed. Gabriel's really upped his game since returning from injury. I'd attribute it to spending more time between the ropes actually wrestling and less time propping himself on the top turnbuckle to tease the 450.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

It looks like his mat game has really improved. His selling was always there but I'd even say that improved.

His springboard moonsault off the top rope is awesome.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Yeah. He's gone from "good high-flier who can do ground game" to just being a really good all-rounder. He really needs to get a push, either for a singles title or get a push for the Tag Team Championships with Kidd. God knows Kidd's awesome too.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Very skippable show this week. Uso's/Colon's was good but the rest wasn't much. There were just too many review sgements from this week. Full report with pics and quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/08/wwe-superstars-8302012-review.html


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Curtis got to look pretty good against Ryback (as good as anyone ever does). Jinder vs Riley wasn't bad. Actually, it was better than expected. 
The tag match was definitely the best part. It might have been WWE Match of the Week to this point, which really isn't saying much.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> It looks like his mat game has really improved. His selling was always there but I'd even say that improved.
> 
> His springboard moonsault off the top rope is awesome.


I'd have said this a week ago, but ya know, I was tempbanned so I'll say it now.

Gabriel's selling is actually very underrated. He doesn't sell impact like Ziggler or Bourne but he's someone who will remember to sell damage whilst he's on offence.

As for his mat game, it's always been good. He's just focused on other things before now. Look at this match from before he was in FCW, for example.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Other than the tag match I wasn't big on this show.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Strong show this week. 3 out of the 4 matches werre good with the diva match being a totally nice surprise. Definitely worth a look. Full report with pics, quotes and GIF's here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/09/wwe-superstars-962012-review.html


----------



## fartfartfartfart (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I thought that Sandow vs Riley was really good. The crowd got into it as well.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Layla vs Natalya is easily the best pairing of divas on the main roster. 

Good Superstars. There wasn't a weak match on the card. Also, Swiss Death is always fun to watch.


----------



## Elstro1988 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Layla vs Natalya is easily the best pairing of divas on the main roster.
> 
> Good Superstars. There wasn't a weak match on the card. Also, Swiss Death is always fun to watch.


I second that. Layla and Natalya have the best in-ring chemistry, and I love their comedic exchanges as much as their awesome mat-grappling sequences.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

This week's show was really good. There were 4 solid matches and it made for nice show. Full report here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/09/wwe-superstars-9132012-review.html


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I really liked Rhodes/Ryder. Thought Gabriel/Tensai was decent too. Wish it went longer because they played off each other really well.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

My god Natalya won a match about time.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Too bad Riley/Hunico/McIntyre/Hawkins weren't on Superstars, I'd love to hear Montreal's reaction.

Good show, though.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Layla vs Natalya is easily the best pairing of divas on the main roster.
> 
> Good Superstars. There wasn't a weak match on the card. Also, Swiss Death is always fun to watch.


Really? I think Alicia/Natite, AJ/Naomi & Eve/Beth have had better matches then Layla/Nattie to be honest.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'm not a big fan of the Layla/Natalya matchup.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



hadoboy said:


> Really? I think Alicia/Natite, AJ/Naomi & Eve/Beth have had better matches then Layla/Nattie to be honest.


Alicia and Natalya do work well together. I was actually making a big picture reference, as opposed to simply talking about in-ring work. Their characters play nicely off each other. Pretty much any match featuring Natalya is going to be better than a match that doesn't have her, which is why she's constantly used to make other divas look good. 

AJ and Naomi did have a solid match that one time.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Superstars 9/20/2012

Not a good show this week. They had some odd heel vs heel and face vs face pairings and didn't clue the crowd in on what to do. Add in a dead crowd and you get a bad show. Full report here:

http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/09/wwe-superstars-9202012.html

By the way, this was aired on Friday for some odd reason.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Saw Superstars today, pretty good show I thought.

The opening contest was Health Slater vs Yoshi Tatsu, with Jinder and Drew at ringside. Really good match here, no idea why Health or even Yoshi for that matter of fact aren't wrestling on the main shows, but either way really good back and forth match.

Next was Ted Dibiase taking on Micheal Mgillicutty, this match was shorter then the opening contest, but was just as good, and the crowd was really into it too. In one point at the beginning of the match, Micheal took a sick bump. Anyway Ted won, should be used more.

Third was match was for some reason Eve vs Layla. Really good match here, crowd was dead but much better then their NOC match. Both had a few cuts, Layla one on her arm and Eve on her leg I believe. Anyway Layla won in about 4-5 minutes.

Main event was Dolph/Kofi, excellent match much their match on Raw. Nothing really to write as the match speaks for itself, but glad to see Dolph picking up another win!  

Good edition of Superstars !!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Encore really picking on Yoshi Tatsu? Thats just wrong; jobbers picking on a bottom feeder.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Where you guys watch it, on WWE.COM it's just short clips.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Where you guys watch it, on WWE.COM it's just short clips.


YouTube?
Dailymotion?
Google it?

Easy. :lol


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I have, no luck.


----------



## hoeski (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

its only on hulu+ where you have to pay for it, so...


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

2nd week in a row i am having trouble finding links to superstars,Whats going on?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

This Hulu Plus thing is bullshit. :/


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Guess I'll just watch it on Sky 1 tomorrow.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Where you guys watch it, on WWE.COM it's just short clips.


Well luckily it stills airs here in Australia. Still can't believe we get NXT, Smackdown (full edition) & now Superstars first in the world!!


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

WWE Superstars 9/28/2012 

Anyone else find this show? This was pretty decent with all the matches being good. Even though a few of them were too short, there was still alot of quality here.

The show has:
Yoshi Tatsu vs Heath Slater
Ted Dibiase vs Michael McGillicutty
Eve vs Layla
Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston

Full review with pics/quotes/GIF's here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/09/wwe-superstars-9282012-review.html


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Wow. >.>

Just Google the website/forum (you don't have to register) "Desirulez". 

Besides easily watching all PPVs and Weeklies, live or videos, (heck, even ROH!), you can also watch some good ol' Bollywood movies. ;D


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

So they did do that Hulu + paying for it bullshit? WOW. Morons. Who's gonna pay for a B level WWE show? (regardless of how much fun it usually is)

Now I'm really sad it isn't on TV in the US.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Holy shit, Cody.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I'M HERE.

and to stay on topic...:hb at Ted Dibiase Jr being back.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Superstars 10/5/2012

Features:
Wade Barrett vs Tyson Kidd
Yoshi Tatsu vs Tensai
Michael McGillicutty vs David Otunga
Rhodes Scholars vs Uso's

Good edition of Superstars this week. All 4 matches were good with Wade vs Tyson Kidd being really awesome. Full report with pics/quotes/gif's in my blog, which is in my signature.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

WWE Superstars 10/20/2012
featuring:
Tensai vs Michael McGillicutty
Beth Phoenix vs Kaitlyn

I reviewed the show and the two matches shown were fine but nothing you would want to go out of your way and see. I really miss the old Superstars format and I can't think of anyone who wouldn't want four matches instead of two. I guess they changed it due to having Main Event and Saturday Morning Slam, but hey, record stuff at a PPV or a house show if you have to. Skip this one even though it wasn't bad.

Full review in my blog.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Only two matches?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Hm, maybe Trips really IS interested in using McGillicuty? Two appearances in a short time, booked as the face basically...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Oh yeah, he was working as a face. Didn't even realize that, ha. Interesting. 

Superstars might be watered down to two matches a week now with them filming Main Event & that god awful Saturday Morning Slam taking up time. Lets hope not.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



Zankman Jack said:


> Hm, maybe Trips really IS interested in using McGillicuty? Two appearances in a short time, booked as the face basically...


McGillicutty works a match as a face better than I'd have guessed. The guy's got loads of in-ring talent.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

He didn't come across as much of a face, more just less of a heel and more neutral.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Do they still air this show on their website or no?


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Featuring:
The Uso's vs The Primetime players
Jinder Mahal vs Tyson Kidd 

I reviewed the show and thought both matches were pretty good. The first is the best Uso's/PTP match yet and really is worth a look. Just good tag wrestling going on there. The singles match mostly focued on 3MB's antics, but if you like them, then you will enjoy it. I know I did and this is coming from someone who used to really despise 3MB. Scott Stanford was also really good on commentary all night and provided some nice lines.

Overall, I think this is worth a watch. They went 2 for 2 here.

Full review with pics/gifs/quotes in my blog!


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



Eulonzo said:


> Do they still air this show on their website or no?


Nope, only clips on the website. Gotta buy Hulu plus, have Sky or do torrents to see it otherwise.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



RevolverSnake said:


> Only two matches?


Yep. My theory is:

Due to Main Event and Saturday Morning Slam, they don't have time/money to do more matches so instead fill the rest of the show with RAW clips. The two shows also lead to shorter/fewer Smackdown matches because guys have to do double duty.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Both matches were good this week imo. I like that 3MB have their own theme music now. Makes they feel like more of a group.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

WWE Superstars 11/1/2012

Features:
Uso's vs Primo and Epico
Brodus Clay vs Michael McGillicutty(wearing a new outfit)
Lots of shots of Rosa Mendes and the Funkadactyl's

Only two matches here with one being good and the other being very very average. But none of that mattered as the focus was on the girls the whole time. They must have cut away to them atleast 5 times during the Clay match alone plus they did a slow motion replay of them jumping around. Pretty skippable show here and not worth the time at all.

Full review with pics/quotes/gif's in my blog!


----------



## CJPenblade (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Can anyone tell me what happened here? ww.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=502163589808567&set=a.475389112486015.116967.475314655826794&type=1&relevant_count=1

Sorry for the odd format. It was the only way I could post it. The poster claimed it happened at the live event in England.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



CJPenblade said:


> Can anyone tell me what happened here? ww.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=502163589808567&set=a.475389112486015.116967.475314655826794&type=1&relevant_count=1
> 
> Sorry for the odd format. It was the only way I could post it. The poster claimed it happened at the live event in England.


Why the hell are they doing story lines on a road show?


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Superstars 11/8/2012

Features: 
Jimmy Uso vs Jinder Mahal
Tensai vs Justin Gabriel

Overall thoughts: Tensai vs Gabriel was good and the other one wasn't. We got about 13 minutes total of wrestling here and unfortunately this was a very skippable show.

Full review with pics/gifs/quotes in my blog.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Is Tensai ever going to take a "real" loss or just miss into the corner and get rolled up every match?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

It's apparently the only way they want him to lose to smaller wrestlers to keep him from not being a total jobber...I guess.

who knows with the booking towards him.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Superstars 11/15/2012

Features:
The Uso's vs Heath Slater and Jinder Mahal
The Great Khali vs JTG

The two matches shown were fine but nothing you would go out of your way to see. I'm afraid that's how Superstars is these days and it will likely stay this way unless Main Event or SMS goes away. 

Full review with pics/gifs/quotes in my blog.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Seems like their doing a mini-feud w/3MB & Usos. That's fun. 

Ugh @ Khali vs JTG. Why even book that?


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

WWE Superstars 11/23/2012

Features:
3MB vs Santino and Ryder
Justin Gabriel vs Darren Young

Overall thoughts: This was the best post-Main Event edition of Superstars yet. Everyone was having fun here from the wrestlers to the commentators and I really enjoyed this show. This is one to seek out as it was pretty great. 

Some shots from the show:

























Full review with pics/gifs/quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/11/wwe-superstars-11232012-review.html


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



Hailsabin said:


> Seems like their doing a mini-feud w/3MB & Usos. That's fun.
> 
> Ugh @ Khali vs JTG. Why even book that?


I have no idea why they booked it other than to fill time and give Khali the win since he lost to Show.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

WWE Superstars 11/30/2012

Features:
Santino Marella vs David Otunga
Brodus Clay vs JTG

I reviewed the show here with pics/gifs/quotes in my blog.

Overall thoughts: Not a good show at all. There was 13-15 minutes of new wrestling tops and I finished the review in under 20 minutes. This was a bad edition of Superstars and a waste of my time.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I read the card. Laughed. Said it's not worth a watch unless I'm really at a loss at what to randomly view later tonight. They weren't even trying this week. Not at all.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Superstars: 10 minutes of undercard matches and 30 minutes of Raw recaps. 

Awful. They should unify shows, dropping Superstars and adding one more match to Main Event.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

No need to drop Superstars altogether. Format it better. How it once was before it got to this watered down state. Unless Superstars includes Kidd, Gabriel, or Primetime Players it seems to be very poor. Go back to how it was late last year and things will be peachy.

The awesome High Energy II vs Hawkins & Reks matches that closed 2011. Hard to believe they happened on Superstars after the road it's taken this year.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Total garbage show. 10 minutes of Wrestling and 30 of Raw recaps. Also, the card for this show it's totally shit!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I find it funny that Ted Dibiase doesn't even get on Superstars. What the fuck did he do?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

More like Ted Dibiase Jr is apart of the crew that doesn't even appear on WWE TV anymore.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I just reviewed highlights from Superstars tonight. It had:
Brodus Clay vs David Otunga with Great Khali as the ref - with tons of shenanigans
Tensai vs Zack Ryder

Tensai's match was fine but the one before it looked like a mess. However, it did advance the Rosa/Hornswoggle feud some atleast.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

(Y) @ Tensai vs Ryder. Catching the Rough Ryder into the Baldo Bomb owned.

No comment on the crapfest known as the other match.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Where the hell can you watch this show?

Is it still on their website or... ?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Streaming site like Dailymotion, torrents, or the way WWE wants you to view it: via Hulu Plus.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Thanks!

Is that the same for NXT + Main Event? 'Cause my other show comes on at 8pm - 10pm EST on Wednesdays the same as main Event so I can never see Main Event as it's on.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Main Event is on the ION TV channel. I think it's fairly popular among most cable/satellite providers. You should have it. Doesn't hurt to check. If you watch something instead of it on Wednesdays, then I can suggest using your DVR (if you have one) to record it.

NXT is the same as Superstars. Luckily, those tend to pop up on Youtube so they're pretty easy to catch.

Btw quite a bit of Superstars from 2012 are still up on Youtube. It's just not the most recent editions. Unless I totally skipped them.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Oh I have the channel, I just kinda've am too dedicated to my other show to take a peak at it during commercials. & Yeah, we might get a DVR in the future.

Oh alright. I don't search them on YouTube alot and when I do they're just seperate matches and I like to watch them in full like I do with RAW or SmackDown if I miss them. What do you search for full shows of Superstars/NXT/Main Event?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Usually "WWE NXT" + the date or year it aired. That allows the selection to range pretty close.

I just did it atm and a lot of full NXT's popped up.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Oh cool, thank you again!

Watching past NXT episodes right now (8/22/12 as we speak).


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

(Y)

No problem & enjoy.


----------



## ADC (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Nice to see Tensai pick up a win over jabrino Zack Ryder.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I enjoy most of the WWE Superstars episodes I watch, but I swear I sometimes forget what the main event is because they don't hype it up so much + the RAW-rebound bullshit kinda makes you think there's gonna be a match after that.

Then again, the show is short, so ...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

They plug it once or twice before it airs. I got no complaints with the format. Well, nowadays I do. Since they give us shorter matches and more filler crap. That's only b/c of RAW being 3 hours + having Smackdown AND Main Event to have more matches.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

WWE Superstars 12/13/2012

Features:
Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre vs Tyson Kidd and Justin Gabriel
Brodus Clay vs Michael McGillicutty

I reviewed the show here with pics/gifs/quotes:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/12/wwe-superstars-12132012-review.html

Overall thoughts: One really good match here, one not so good match here. I really suggest going out of your way to see the Kidd/Gabriel vs 3MB tag match as it was great. Skip the rest. By the way, Matt Striker referenced Kenta Kobashi's retirement and I quoted all of it.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Haven't gotten around to see this yet. I liked the 3MB vs International Airstrike handicap match on Main Event so I'll pretty hyped for the tag. Even if Mahal is involved over Slater.

Props to Striker mentioning Kobashi. He has a good habit of doing that.


----------



## craig100 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I enjoyed the Kidd/Gabriel vs 3MB tag match.solid match but I wish WWE superstars was used like the old NXT(as in having actual storylines(even if its not mentioned on the main shows)) as it would help people with promos/characters and even get wrestler a following plus it could help them impress WWE officials instead of just random matches and the occasional random generic promo.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

*Wow Superstars is still going? I'll have to have a look out for it, so I can watch/review it.*


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Superstars 1/4/2013 featuring:

The Uso's vs The Prime Time Players
Brodus Clay vs Primo

Overall thoughts: The Uso's vs The PTP's is well worth going out of your way to see and was a fun match.

I reviewed the show with pics/gifs/quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/01/wwe-superstars-142013-review.html

Some shots from the show:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I got round to checking out the recent episode today. Way too many recaps on Superstars nowadays. Decent tag match, didn't check out the 'Main Event'. I assume a typical Brodus squash.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Superstars has more recaps now due to Main Event and Saturday Morning Slam. It is also why Smackdown has short matches. I guess if you watch everything you win, but I miss the old Superstars.

I reviewed this week's Superstars here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/01/wwe-superstars-1112013-review.html

It has:
Tensai vs The Miz
Brodus Clay and Zack Ryder vs The Prime Time Players

Overall thoughts: Nothing bad but nothing must see. A very skippable show here.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Could be in the minority with this: WWE make Ryder & Clay a team. Get Santino out of there and if Brodus has to remain a face then let him work in a tandem with a good worker in Ryder. I'd be into it and with Kidd being injured the company can use another solid face duo.

I was gonna suggest WWE pairing up Trent Barreta up with Justin Gabriel. Only until I got news Barreta was released today. Dammit.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Superstars 1/18/2013 had:

Kofi Kingston vs Michael McGillicutty
Zack Ryder vs JTG

Thoughts: Not a bad edition with 2 decent matches, and the first getting alot of time.

Full review with pics/gifs/quotes here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/01/wwe-superstars-1112013-review.html


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Has to be my least favorite edition of Superstars in about a year. Hated the bouts that were given. Especially the first.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

WWE Superstars 1/25/2013

I reviewed it with pics/gifs/quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/01/wwe-superstars-1252013-review.html

It had:
Great Khali vs Epico
Great Khali vs Primo(not an error)
JTG vs Kofi Kingston

Overall thoughts: Well, Rosa looked good. Kofi's match was alright but the result was never in doubt. One of JTG's better matches though. Skip this one.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I would be wise to skip it as it looks utterly terrible.

Here I go, downloading away. I must like pain or something.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Primo deserves better. His braided clone needs to go. unk2


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



Hailsabin said:


> I would be wise to skip it as it looks utterly terrible.
> 
> Here I go, downloading away. I must like pain or something.


I feel you man. In general, I recommend staying away from anything with Khali or Brodus.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Khali no doubt.

I don't mind Brodus other than his trashy gimmick. His work as a beast/enforcer made me a fan upon his NXT days.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I'm so sick and tired of Khali..

One of the best JTG matches it's not saying much, but i'm still going to watch this


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*










That looks fucking awesome. 

Still not gonna watch... 8*D


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Good thinking. All 3 matches were bad.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

WWE Superstars 2/1/2013

Full reviewed with pics/gifs/quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/02/wwe-superstars-212013-review.html

It had:
The Uso's vs The Colon's
Kofi Kingston vs Michael McGillicutty

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I heard that Kofi/Michael was pretty solid. I need to watch the match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Downloading now. 

I can't believe I am. Have to stomach another crappy Kofi vs Hennig match. Why can't this program be moderately fresh? That's a problem with everything in WWE nowadays...


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

WWE Superstars 2/9/0213

It had:
Heath Slater vs Zack Ryder
Damien Sandow vs Justin Gabriel

I reviewed it with pics/gifs/quotes here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/02/wwe-superstars-292013-review.html

Overall thoughts: The two matches were okay but nothing really worth going to see. Ryder's tights were interesting though.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I reviewed Superstars 2/15/2013 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/02/wwe-superstars-2152013-review.html

It had:
Titus O'Neil vs Justin Gabriel
Natalya vs Kaitlyn

Overall thoughts: Good show with both matches being decent! Nothing must see but you won't regret seeing it either.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I reviewed WWE Superstars 2/23/2013 here with pics/gifs/quotes:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/02/wwe-superstars-2232013-review.html

The show had:
Drew McIntyre vs Sin Cara
The Funkadactyl's vs Alicia Fox and Natalya

Overall thoughts: Good show with two good matches. The divas match was highlighted by a really fun comeback by Naomi, who seriously looked like the best women's wrestler in the WWE. It was probably the best divas match so far this year. The Cara/Drew match was good and had Striker marking out all over the finish. This was definitely one of the better Superstars episodes and well worth a look.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Smfh what happened to Superstars, a complete segment from Raw took like 20 min of the show. 
3 match shows will live forever in my memory. Also where's Scott Stanford.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Superstars continues to make me gouge my eyes out. Won't be long till we get one match a week. It'll be a divas match too at this rate.

Someone tell Naomi to stop getting gassed and sloppy after hitting two flashy moves.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



-Extra- said:


> Smfh what happened to Superstars, a complete segment from Raw took like 20 min of the show.
> 3 match shows will live forever in my memory. Also where's Scott Stanford.


Superstars changed when Main Event and Saturday Morning Slam were formed. They basically split up some of the stuff to the two new shows. It sucks but now they are making cash off of three shows instead of one. We actually get more matches now and usually each show has one in the 10+ minutre or more range, with Main Event having lots of those. Main Event appears to be changing though as they have done alot of squashes lately.

Scott Stanford was replaced by Tony Dawson about a month or so ago. Dawson seems to be one of WWE's projects at the moment. Stanford still does NXT voice overs and PPV pre-shows with Renee Young.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

WWE Superstars 3/1/2013 had:

Tensai and Brodus Clay vs Primo and Epico
Kofi Kingston vs David Otunga

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/wwe-superstars-322013-review.html

Overall thoughts: Nothing great and nothing bad here. The matches look on paper pretty much as they are, though Otunga got alot of offense in. There was nothing must see here and you can definitely skip it.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

All right. The weekly Kofi Kingston jobber match. Otunga is back. A silver lining.

Tensai & Clay slaughtering Colons might be a decent way to kill a few minutes. I know a win is a lock. That's enough to put a smile on my face.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

WWE Superstars 3/8/2013 had:

The Rhodes Scholars vs The Uso's
Layla vs Tamina Snuka

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/wwe-superstars-382013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: Two good matches here taped before Old School Raw. Not a bad way to spend 20 minutes!

Some shots from the show:


----------



## fivestar (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



HayleySabin said:


> All right. The weekly Kofi Kingston jobber match. Otunga is back. A silver lining.
> 
> Tensai & Clay slaughtering Colons might be a decent way to kill a few minutes. I know a win is a lock. That's enough to put a smile on my face.


Otunga is the silver lining here? That says a lot..


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Really does. Only portion of the match I cared for involved him and his general awesome swag radiating from his character. Kofi is the shits.


----------



## fivestar (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I'd still pick Kofi over Otunga - and over MANY other guys really. But somehow creative never really get behin him, it's always hot & cold with Kofi, I'm pretty sure his main event run won't ever happen. Maybe at best the way R-Truth's did when he feuded John Cena for a few weeks. Kofi is underutilized on Superstars however...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Hardly. Guy is a hack of a talent and deserves nothing, quite frankly. Wouldn't even know why he should or would earn a main event push as it is. Done zero to prove, show, or deserve one. Being on Superstars is fitting.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

WWE Superstars 3/15/2013 had:

R-Truth vs Michael McGillicutty
JTG vs Dolph Ziggler
and the meaning of JTG is finally revealed!

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/wwe-superstars-3152013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: The show wasn't bad with both matches being decent.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Striker still butthurt Ryder gets a reaction unlike him. Funny.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

JTG vs Dolph Ziggler? fpalm.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Beautiful Saito suplex from McGillicutty.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

R-Truth vs. Michael McGillicutty was solid.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



Nostalgia said:


> JTG vs Dolph Ziggler? fpalm.


Lets all be glad it was only a typo. Their snoozefest from 2010 was the pits.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Superstars 3/22/2013 had:

Antonio Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
Tensai and Brodus Clay vs JTG and Michael McGillicutty

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/wwe-superstars-3222013-review.html

Overall thoughts: Don't miss the Cesaro match. If you are a fan of his you will enjoy it. The tag was just a squash though.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Cesaro is the king. </3 @ his career being the lowest during his championship reign at WM time.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

*** from me for Ryder/Cesaro, great match. Cesaro was great like always here, and Ryder pulled out some nice moves. The tag team match was only a boring squash


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Superstars 3/30/2013 had:

Kofi Kingston vs Primo
Natalya vs Aksana

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/wwe-superstars-3292013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: Two good matches here with the opener being one of those matches that makes watching C-shows like Superstars worthwhile! This is worth a look.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Funny, I thought this was one of the worst Superstars of the year. Last week's was much more on point to the norm thanks to the solid Cesaro vs Ryder match. Content of this program as severely dropped to where it once was. Isn't the same show at all anymore. It's a shame.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I should get a look at the Kingston/Primo match. Sounds solid on the paper.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Kofi/Primo was good, Primo was entertainig here. **1/2 from me for the match


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

WWE Superstars 4/6/2013 had:

JTG vs The Great Khali

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/04/wwe-superstars-452013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: Yep, one whole match in a one hour show. Thankfully, the match only went about 3 minutes. This was a total waste of time.

A shot from the show:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

JTG vs Khali :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Best Superstars of the Year right here, folks.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

WWE Superstars 4/12/2013 had:

Primo and Epico vs The Uso's
The Great Khali vs Darren Young

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/04/wwe-superstars-4122013-resuls-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: The tag match wasn't bad but the camera focused more on Rosa than anything. The other match was a total squash, making this show skippable.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Watched this one. As rzombie1988 said, it's a skippable show. The tag team match was decent, though.


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I enjoyed the tag match. Can't say the same for the Khali match.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

WWE Superstars 4/20/2013 had:

Primo and Epico vs Tons of Funk
Natalya vs Tamina Snuka

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/04/wwe-superstars-4202013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: Both matches were fun so this gets the thumbs up from me. Not must see but the two matches weren't a bad way to spend some time.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Superstars this week actually had two watchable matches. Both nothing special, yet watchable. I suppose that's all you can ask for these days.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

WWE Superstars 4/26/2013 had:

Jimmy Uso vs Michael McGillicutty
Layla and Kaitlyn vs Aksana and Tamina Snuka

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/04/wwe-superstars-4262013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: The men's match was pretty good and got about 10 minutes. I would say it is worth a look. The women's match on the other hand got little time and didn't have much flow to it. Still, it had its moments. Overall, it was a good Superstars.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



HayleySabin said:


> Superstars this week actually had two watchable matches. Both nothing special, yet watchable. I suppose that's all you can ask for these days.


Yeah I agree. It's a shame what Superstars has become when it used to be so great. I think WWE should just film some extra matches at one of their NXT tapings to give us a little bit more.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Don't know why they watered it down. Plenty on the roster don't work competitive matches so they can afford their undercard to do so for the show. 3-4 competitive matches like before was an uber-fun format that gave us some very strong matches. I saw no reason for change only b/c the company added a new show. Especially now when that new show - Main Event - has been watered down itself.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Only watched Jimmy Uso vs Michael McGillicutty, very good match. One thing I noticed was Matt Striker doing a great job on commentary, he did a damn good job of making both wrestlers seem important and giving them some character depth. I've always been a fan of his and he certainly belongs on a main show.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Samoan fat gene seems to be kicking in for the Uso's.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Matt Striker is the pits. Terrible.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



HayleySabin said:


> Matt Striker is the pits. Terrible.


Are you serious? He shows genuine enthusiasm (sometimes too much admittedly, but it's better than being lifeless) and actually tries to make the wrestlers feel important. To me that makes for a great commentator.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

WWE Superstars 5/4/13 had:

R-Truth vs Damien Sandow
Kaitlyn vs Tamina Snuka

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/wwe-superstars-532013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: Skip this one. Neither match was good and the crowd wasn't interested here. 

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Are you serious? He shows genuine enthusiasm (sometimes too much admittedly, but it's better than being lifeless) and actually tries to make the wrestlers feel important. To me that makes for a great commentator.


Making up crap stories that feed in obnoxious pop culture doesn't make for a great commentator. Let alone a good one. Guy is so bad.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Superstars 5/11/2013 had:

Ted Dibiase vs Michael McGillicutty 
Cody Rhodes vs Justin Gabriel

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/wwe-superstars-5112013-results-and_11.html

Overall thoughts: Great Superstars this week. The crowd was into it, both matches got enough time and everything just clicked. Both matches were really good and this Superstars is definitely worth a look!

Some shots from the show:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Great match between Cody Rhodes and Justin Gabriel. Rhodes still gets heat despite how he's been booked. Great to see.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I reviewed this week's Superstars here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/wwe-superstars-5162013-results-and.html

The show had:
Michael McGillicutty vs Sin Cara
Cody Rhodes vs Alex Riley

Overall thoughts: The show was average. It wasn't bad but neither of the matches really stood out. Both matches altogether went about 15 minutes.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Who the hell thinks the mood lighting during Sin Cara matches is a good idea and makes him look special?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

^WWE mongs. Even the wrestlers hate working it it. Sin Cara return wouldn't be as obnoxious if the lighting wasn't there. His match vs Barrett on Main Event was fine.

I'll be watching this week's edition. Don't care for Hennig/Cara but def wanting to see Rhodes/RILEY. Riley pops up - I'm watching.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

DiBiase Jr vs McGillicutty was a nice little six minute match. Worth a watch. I think those two have potential, maybe not in the main event but put them in a tag team and at least let them wrestle. They're pretty good and both are third generation wrestlers.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

This weeks edition had two decent matches but nothing worth going out of your way to see. Striker continues to be a GOD on commentary.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Matt Striker is the worst part about Superstars weekly. Even when the edition is utter crap. 8*D


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



Obfuscation said:


> Matt Striker is the worst part about Superstars weekly. Even when the edition is utter crap. 8*D


He should really just be a manager. While he's knowledgeable, he doesn't come across as likeable in the least. Stanford and Dawson are much better. Striker is easy to dislike, so may as well make him Cesaro or Barrett's agent.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I'm inclined to agree. His best time was as an antagonizing heel - wrestler or manager. It works out best for him as you want to see him get beat up. 

Scott Stanford & Tony Dawson rock. They get into the product as they commentate. I'm a fan of both.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

WWE Superstars 5/23/2013 had:
The Funkadactyl's and Tons of Funk vs The Uso's and The Bella Twins
Damien Sandow vs Alex Riley

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/wwe-superstars-5232013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: The mixed tag was fun but the other match wasn't much.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I'm actually looking forward to Riley vs Sandow while I'm thinking of skipping the mixed tag. Usos, Funk dames, & Bellas wrestling? No thank you.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Fun match with the Funk, Usos and Bellas. Looks like they're doing a storyline with Naomi and Jimmy. Too cute.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Both matches were just decent this week. Nothing outstanding.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Riley vs. Sandow was good, but the finish was poor. Riley looked good throughout the match, but it really made him look like a total jobber bitch to get Irish Whipped and rebounded off the ropes into Sandow's finisher.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Well unfortunately he kind of _is_ a jobber at this point in his career. I didn't have much of a problem, personally. Sandow looking strong is logical and something he needed atm.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Superstars 5/30/2013 had:
Antonio Cesaro vs R-Truth
The Prime Time Players vs Justin Gabriel and Sin Cara

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/wwe-superstars-5302013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: Good show with both matches being good and the main being the better one of the two. This isn't something you would go out of your way to see, but it was good.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Cesaro jobbing to Truth is a damn shame. He's fallen far. :no:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

He's lost to Truth just about on all accounts other than their PPV matches. Means nothing at this rate. Cesaro is the king of receiving inconsistent booking right now.

Loses one jobber match; wins his next. Wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

man superstars is shit nowadays


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

</3

sadly, that is factual. Remember when this was the toast of 2010 & on the right week, 2011? 

It feels like eons ago.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

MASTERS


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

This week's edition of Superstars was kinda good. It's sad to see Cesaro jobbing to a comedy character but that's just to show how much Cesaro has fallen lately. The tag team match was fun and i loved the crowd chanting "We want Titus".


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I reviewed this week's Superstars here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/wwe-superstars-662013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: Not a good one. Both matches stunk.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



rzombie1988 said:


>


What in the hell is Brodus doing in this spot?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

:lmao

oh, Brodus. Thankfully Tensai was there to make it look somewhat effective...


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Superstars 6/13/13 had:
Tensai vs Titus O'Neil
Zack Ryder vs Heath Slater

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/wwe-superstars-6132013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: The show was okay but could have been better. Titus/Tensai was on course to be a really good match but they had a bad finish, which tarnished this. I think a lot of people might be interested by Tensai/Titus so if it is to your fancy, check it out, otherwise, skip it.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I reviewed WWE Superstars 6/21/2013 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/wwe-superstars-6212013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: This was a strange episode of Superstars. I'd say check out the diva's match and try to figure out what the heck was going on but other than that, this one was skippable. The worked-shoot moment killed the diva's match, which was looking pretty good before it. 

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I'm starting to wonder if WWE likes to make cruel jokes with these outlandishly horrible Divas matches that are seen on Superstars. Do they want us to stop watching altogether? It's working.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Obfuscation said:


> I'm starting to wonder if WWE likes to make cruel jokes with these outlandishly horrible Divas matches that are seen on Superstars. Do they want us to stop watching altogether? It's working.


It worked a long time ago.


----------



## Under Control (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

k


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Fuckin' A that was a good Cesaro match. He looked like a God right at the end. 6'5" at 232, freaking monster. Not to take anything away from Ryder, he's decent himself. But when you have the Swiss Blitz in there to compare too, damn he's a beast.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Barrett's theme song is fucking terrible.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Finally saw this week's Main EVent. What a match between Jericho and Rhodes!!!! WOW!


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

This week's Superstars had:
The Miz vs Wade Barrett
Antonio Cesaro vs Zack Ryder

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/wwe-superstars-6282013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: Good show with the opener being very good and squash being fine. I recommend this one.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



rzombie1988 said:


>


Dat face....


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Cesaro does it again. I'm not surprised; other match was Barrett vs Miz. Their matches together...not so hot.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Miz and Barrett do have good matches. But they tend to be somewhat formulaic.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

LOL too many friendly Divas in the division. Think Nattie is next in line for a title shot soon thou.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I only watched Barrett/Ryder. The match was pretty decent.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Superstars continues to haunt us all with Divas matches like that on the show.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Superstars 7/5/13 had:
Zack Ryder vs Wade Barrett
Natalya vs Naomi

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/07/wwe-superstars-752013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: The show was fun. The divas match was good and enjoyable and the men's match was fine for what it was. Not a must see show but it was fine.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I reviewed Superstars here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/07/wwe-superstars-7122013-results-and.html

Superstars 7/12/13 had:
Darren Young vs Justin Gabriel
Antonio Cesaro vs Zack Ryder

Overall thoughts: Good show with both matches being good. Cesaro/Ryder was the highlight and both up a pretty good performance for it. I think this one is worth a look.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## wkwwe (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Glad to see Justin Gabriel pick up another win, and with a springboard 450 Splash from the top rope, ala AJ Styles. Nice to see him land it without incident this time. Gabriel looking to show a little more fire in his offense this week, so here's to hoping it continues and leads to bigger and better things in his future.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I reviewed Superstars 7/19/13 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/07/wwe-superstars-7192013-results-and.html

The show had THREE matches featuring:
Tons of Funk vs The Prime Time Players
The Brooklyn Brawler vs Ryback
The Miz vs Heath Slater

Some shots from the show:


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I reviewed this week's Superstars here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/07/wwe-superstars-7262013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: Good show with two good matches! I thought this was a fun show.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Adonis Windfury (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Layla is so pretty.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Gonna try and hold some hope that Hawkins vs Sin Cara is decent. McIntyre singles match is on tap too. Tis a shame he's stuck vs R-Truth. Kills any reason to care.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



HayleySabin said:


> Gonna try and hold some hope that Hawkins vs Sin Cara is decent. McIntyre singles match is on tap too. Tis a shame he's stuck vs R-Truth. Kills any reason to care.


Hawkins vs Sin Cara was the match of the night according to a friend who was at the taping.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Superstars 8/2/2013 had:
R-Truth vs Drew McIntyre
Sin Cara vs Curt Hawkins

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/wwe-superstars-822013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: They had two good matches here and that's really about all you can ask out of Superstars. As always, this wasn't must see but the two matches were fine and worth my time.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Here is the full match between Sin Cara and Curt Hawkins!

LINK


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Just finished it. Twas a solid little match. That's how Sin Cara works in WWE - sprints. Also if his work remains clean. Which it did on this show. Those who use the excuse of how "he hasn't adapted to the WWE style" is such a farce. He clearly has. He just needs to work matches in a fashion which suits him better. And those are ones where the risks aren't too great & the work his limited. b/c he's had a number of solid/good sprints this year alone. Liked those WAY more than his work in Mexico & Japan. Was never a fan of the guy b/c I thought he was very sloppy.

McIntyre vs R-Truth was bleh. McIntyre got a few points to shine, but mostly it was an R-Truth show. And that show is quite limited to say the least. If Truth was a better worker this would have been better.

btw, when did Superstars become the new Saturday Morning Slam? They pan the camera away from violent shots to the head (mostly headbutts) & apparently they have to bleep words? That's trash. This isn't a show geared for children. Superstars is in the same boat as the rest of WWE programming. Cut that out, guys. It's edited like this which killed the Cesaro vs Ryder match from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Two fun matches. It's the first time I see Superstars in ages. I don't remember the last time I did but it was a fun episode. It reminded me how talented Drew McIntyre is in the ring.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Not sure if you saw it, but Drew's best match on the year has to be the sub-3 minute bout vs Ziggler from Smackdown. Chalk full of many nifty moments by the lad. Sucks his best match all year has to only be in the limited span of three minutes, yet, McIntyre made it sweet to see.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I reviewed this week's Superstars here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/wwe-superstars-892013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: Well, one match was good and the other wasn't and really, no Superstars is must see, so I wouldn't really recommend it. But, the tag was fine and if you like the PTP's, you will like their match.

Some shots rom the show:


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I reviewed Superstars 8/17/13 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/wwe-superstars-8172013-results-and.html

The card is:
Dolph Ziggler and Kofi Kingston vs The Prime Time Players
Heath Slater vs Zack Ryder

Overall thoughts: This was fine. Nothing great here but it was a decent 20 minutes or so of wrestling.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

i recently saw the 8 person tag match with Tons of Funk/Funkadactyls vs Usos/Bella Twins after watching what happened during Total Divas, and that match was so much better because of Total Divas


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Superstars 8/22/13 had:
Christian vs Big E
JTG vs Kofi Kingston

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/wwe-superstars-8222013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: I have no problems with this show. Christian/Big E was fun and JTG/Kofi was okay.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I'm gonna watch it for Christian/Langston. Should be fun.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Not expecting much here. Even if it is Christian.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

JTG looked impressive shame he won't be on tv for another 5 months 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Eva Marie does not have a good announce voice. But I bet she has a good "O" face! :yum:


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Holy Fuck at that Cesaro/Ziggler match! it started off a bit slow and, dare I say, Cesaro looked a little sloppy. I saw him calling some stuff and barely touching Ziggler for bumps. But damn it got good. That DDT counter. Cesaro kicking out the Zig Zag! :mark:

4/5 for sure.

Alex Riley is pretty good on commentary as well. impressed.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Blew me away that the rematch was put on Superstars. Actually dying to see a match from this program. I don't believe it. The result is even more shocking.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

the suplex from the 2nd rope (a common, and apparently easy thing, move of Cesaro), but then into the hold? Holy Shit Cesaro! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Just put Cesaro in a impromptu world title match and make him the winner!The guy is too good!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

To no surprise Cesaro vs Ziggler rapes every single other match seen on Superstars all year. In a pile of shit, we have a pearl. Cesaro hasn't had a bad match on Superstars all year. _(camera work fucked over the last Ryder match, but meh...)_


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I reviewed this week's Superstars here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/wwe-superstars-8202013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: Great show as they went 2 for 2 here. This may have been the best Superstars I ever reviewed. This is highly recommend and Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler was great.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Is there a link to ziggler/cesaro ?


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



redskins25 said:


> Is there a link to ziggler/cesaro ?


Here you go.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

^^ hey man you linked me to Google by accident ?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

He was implying you search for it yourself. b/c he HAD to do that, apparently. _*ann perkins face*_

Dolph Ziggler vs Antonio Cesaro II

There's the link for ya, skins.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

:lmao I know, I'm just being sarcastic 

Thanks man, I actually found an account on DM that has it, with loads of other raw, me, superstars etc


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Holy shit, Ziggler/Cesaro was awesome.. the counters, dat stalling second rope suplex.. As much as I like Ziggler, I don't really enjoy his offense that much.. I think Cesaro might get a singles push soon.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Good match but their bout a couple of months ago on Main-Event was better tbh. Still, good stuff for a show like Superstars. And fuckin' hell, Ziggler looked dead at the end. He's so great at selling moves.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Cesaro just continues to trump every impressive thing he does show after show.

When we saw it the first time on Kofi it was so fucking cool.
Then he pulls out his old indy spots on Bryan and that was awesome.
After that, running around with Sami Zayn up in a very weird, kind of botched looking military press.
Then he does that stalling suplex. I just.. wow, anyone who dislikes Cesaro is a moron.

I honestly don't think he'll trump that any time soon. Such an amazing feat. Such an amazing man. SUCH AN AMAZING HUMAN BEING.

Really I do hope he gets a push though. Maybe management are starting to realise his prowess moreso than previously. He beat Sami on NXT in their little feud and then beats Ziggler? It can only be good news... right?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I think the crowd is starting to get into him in a way the foreign gimmick couldn't reach.. At the very least, he seems like the guy who has benefited the most from real Americans.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I wouldn't look into it as a push. Just accept the little victories you can right now and hope for the best.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I'm not looking at it as a push but seems to me, they're making him one of the guys who will have a good match on the show.. it's the right step.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

He's been that guy since he debuted though. Workhorse who doesn't get the glory to go with his talent. Eh. I'd rather take a substantial push even if his matches were mostly squashes. Which would still be worth seeing b/c it is Cesaro.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

It's hard to really say what he's getting because although he has won these matches, he's lost constantly on Raw. It's like he plays a different character on Raw than he does on the rest.


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



Lazyking said:


> Holy shit, Ziggler/Cesaro was awesome.. the counters, dat stalling second rope suplex.. As much as I like Ziggler, I don't really enjoy his offense that much.


I completely agree.

Some on the forum don't think the wrestling matters, but it's really hard to get up for a guy who *only* does the most basic of basic. Okono roll, dropkick, neckbreaker, fame-ass-er. Even his finish is a bit meh for me. Would be a great signature move, but the super-duper Russian leg sweep doesn't do it for me. I love all the other aspects of his ring work, but he doesn't get me excited when he gets momentum back. Hardly being a showoff. CM Punk does a neckbreaker too, but he adds the under/over spin to it to snazz the move up a bit. 

I would love to see him go for the fame-ass-er, and as he jumps, the guy stands up and Ziggs does a hurricanrana instead. He just needs more offensive splash to go with his athleticism and bumping/selling.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

can we rename all three weekley threads the "Holy Crap did you see that Cesaro match!?!?!" thread?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

World Wrestling Entertainment starring Antonio Cesaro shows.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> can we rename all three weekley threads the "Holy Crap did you see that Cesaro match!?!?!" thread?


ENTIRELY AGREED.

Antonio Cesaro stars in WWE Raw
Antonio Cesaro stars in WWE Smackdown
Antonio Cesaro stars in WWE Superstars
Antonio Cesaro stars in WWE Main Event
Antonio Cesaro stars in WWE NXT


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I take co-credit for this with Skyfall.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Curtis Axel wrestles this week on Superstars :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

But it's not insulting for Christian, Ziggler, or Cesaro? The logic there is tremendous.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Cesaro is so good he made Ziggler look like he had good offense. That superplex was insane as was Cesaro's save of the ddt spot Ziggler nearly blew. What a shame that Cesaro isn't in Curtis Axel's spot right now.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Wow, what a move from Cesaro.

Just giving him a mini feud on raw, have him put on great 10 minute matches every week and ring work will get him over.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

That Kofi/Axel match certainly picked up half way through. But still nothing memorable, no Mark out moments. Neither from teh first match. 

I did love Heath Slater :dance


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I reviewed this week's Superstars here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/09/wwe-superstars-9142013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: This couldn't have had more than 12 minutes in ring time but the 2 matches were fine for what they were.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Good show this week, Santino, JTG was actually pretty funny and the Mcintyre/Kofi match was excellent.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Superstars 9/20/13 had:
Drew McIntyre vs Kofi Kingston
JTG vs Santino Marella

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/09/wwe-superstars-9202013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: Drew/Kofi was good and JTG/Santino was there. This wasn't a must see show but it was fine.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

JTG's selling to the cobra :lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

"The Threebirds" would be a MUCH, MUCH, MUCH better name than 3MB. But as long as they are a jobber comedy act - who cares. Have Hayes manage them, change their names and make them serious - though Jinder and Drew don't exactly fit. Heath and two others in a "new band" called The Threebirds, managed by Hayes would be interesting.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Always thought Hawkins would make a better fit than Mahal. Drew isn't ideal for 'em b/c they're jobbers, but he does _(or did)_ give off the random delusional European dude wanting to be like the American rock star look & vibe really well.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

JTG sighting.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

WWE needs to stop being awful and give McIntyre non-shit opponents for singles matches. Sin Cara, R-Truth, Kingston?

ugh


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

:clap


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Awful. And that's why he's a jobber.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Watched this weeks episode.

Big E and Sandow vs. Gabriel and Ryder was decent, but a bit odd in booking. Sandow actually won for once. However, even in victory, Sandow is diminished, as he didn't even score the fall, but Big E did instead. Also it's a bit odd to have Ryder and Gabriel, two guys who are involved in the main angle, jobbing to two guys who aren't involved in this storyline at all.


No Alex Riley on commentary, but instead we got Tom Phillips getting the call up to work with Josh. This is a much better pairing as it allows Phillips to learn from a more seasoned announcer. Although it was a bit disappointing that Riley was not booked to wrestle despite being relieved of announce duties

I think that they should go with the Phillips/Mathews pairing a bit more often so that Riley can be freed up to get in the ring a little bit more. Riley should be a wrestler first and an announcer second. WWE should try to balance booking Riley as a wrestler with his commentator role. Maybe put Riley announce exclusively on NXT (and Main Event whenever Miz is unavailable or booked to compete) so that he is free to compete on Superstars in the future.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

:lmao Brodus Clay's outfit has little fake scales sticking out the back. :lol

and Jack Swagger owes everything he has right now to Cesaro


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

How has Superstars being recently?

I've never really watched it and so thought that maybe it's time to give it a chance.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Watched it just for Real Americans, this team is over, and they plan to put Los Matadores over them? fpalm hope not. Love how they charge to the ring now as well. Swagger being an aggressor now is cool to see as well.

Also takes a real ni**a to roll up Brodus the way Cesaro did. :lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

You knew they would job to Primo & Epico the moment those hype videos were played. They're 'foreign' and need talent to elevate them. Obvious booking choice there. Another flaw to Real Americans being so good at their job. Being over doesn't matter if WWE has no plans for you. We've see that far too many times to try and let that actually play into more success like it kind of should.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

It's a damn shame if you ask me. It was the same with Ziggler and Swagger at the time. Their team was the best heel team at that time, and all they did was put people over constantly, like Brodus, Mason, and Cara. I think WWE has mind to keep the mentality of them being singles competitors while keeping a good eye on Antonio until they're ready to pull the trigger on him, and give him a face turn, or whatever. But man, would this team ever do wonders with a solid run as tag champs for a bit. lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

:clap

I'm with ya, WAGG.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> How has Superstars being recently?
> 
> I've never really watched it and so thought that maybe it's time to give it a chance.


A watered down, glorified recap of RAW is what it has become. The matches are usually decent a best. No point in really watching it tbh. Certainly not on a regular basis.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

I'd say watch it if you see or hear about a match that catches your interest. That's the best bet. I'm usually left regretting a watch weekly, but I'm obsessive so I have to watch it all. You hope Antonio Cesaro has a match each week b/c he's the only real consistent guy on the show. Everyone else is really bad 99% of the time.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



HayleySabin said:


> You hope Antonio Cesaro has a match each week b/c he's the only real consistent guy on the show. Everyone else is really bad 99% of the time.


:dance

Sadly I see no chance of Los Matadores debuting as heels and turning cesaro/swagger face (a little off topic, I know). But hopefully they job them out so bad they break up and have Cesaro become the God of WWE.

Even better is if they put him in something with Bryan and used their history as a back story. A :mark: can dream, can't he?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



HayleySabin said:


> WWE needs to stop being awful and give McIntyre non-*shit* opponents for singles matches. Sin Cara, R-Truth, *Kingston?*












Underline = yes
Bold = no

:lol Sandow squandering on Superstars is unacceptable considering he's the WHC MITB holder.

Big E too regardless of position.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> :dance
> 
> Sadly I see no chance of Los Matadores debuting as heels and turning cesaro/swagger face (a little off topic, I know). But hopefully they job them out so bad they break up and have Cesaro become the God of WWE.
> 
> Even better is if they put him in something with Bryan and used their history as a back story. A :mark: can dream, can't he?


Cesaro being given everything sounds so simple and effective. Yet, it feels only like a dream that won't be realized. Why is this? 



Oxitron said:


> Underline = yes
> Bold = no
> 
> :lol Sandow squandering on Superstars is unacceptable considering he's the WHC MITB holder.
> ...


have no idea what you're driving at as Kofi is the biggest shit on the roster.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Justin Gabriel's hair is the only reason to watch this episode.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

RVD vs Hawkins disagrees.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Kaitlyn returns to job to Tamina. :lmao

The match is slow paced, but it's pretty cool. Also a great part on commentary about Cesaro. Should watch the 2nd match, not the 1st with Gabriel v Langston.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Oh my. That's really the show this week? 

Pass.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Big E vs Ziggler was pretty good. Not a lot of flashy stuff, but solid pace. Plus a good ending.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

One of only two matches I've liked with Langston.

Still want that chump to burn in the fiery pits of wrestling hell, though.


----------



## Ncomo (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Cesaro vs Ziggler II _(on Superstars)_ is lined up next week.

Thought I'd bump the thread for this alone.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Should be a good match. A real mesh of differing in ring styles. Ziggler, with his dynamic in ring style and the eclectic arsenal that is his underrated moveset, against the grappler, the Suplex Machine, a wrestler who can pull off both impressive power moves, and well executed technical maneuvers, in Antonio Cesaro.

I definitely liked their last encounter, on Superstars(though I didn't really like the result, as a Ziggler fan :side, and I look forward to watching this match between the two.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Best match from Superstars this year by a mile b/c the show is trash 9/10. Pumped they're giving us something to end the year on a night note for the program. 

Cesaro & Ziggler's matches when randomly showing up on Superstars have been basically the only ones worth seeing too. We're not surprised. 8*D


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Superstars is almost never worth watching now. But Cesaro vs Ziggler is a match I will certainly be watching.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Someone make a GIF of Cesaro copying Ziggler.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

The 8 man was nice this week. Such a simple match, wasn't spectacular but was fun. Recommended to all (Y) 3MB are fantastic, nice to see Hawkins as well, I've never been a huge advocate of his but he definitely should pop up more often.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Where to watch Superstars? I see the last episode on WWE.com was from December.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*



Flux said:


> The 8 man was nice this week. Such a simple match, wasn't spectacular but was fun. Recommended to all (Y) 3MB are fantastic, nice to see Hawkins as well, I've never been a huge advocate of his but he definitely should pop up more often.


3MB and Hawkins actually got to work? b/c I'll be stunned. Then again, probably not. They're facing the lolUsos. Where every match is exactly the cookie-cutter same and they do their one minute of offense before winning. Kofi Kingston in tag team form. No words for the poorness.

If Heath got to antagonize, Hawkins got to use his flashy offense, and Drew got to SLAY, then it could be entertaining. Enough w/the WWE reducing 3MB down to headlocks and armbars to kill time until the babyfaces get a hot tag. Bad enough the heels can't buy a win to be taken as a threat. The mid-card scene could be so nifty if they booked things well. Alas, a fantasy.



The Cynical Heel said:


> Where to watch Superstars? I see the last episode on WWE.com was from December.


Dailymotion.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Now we get a big daddy v callout on superstars.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

Emma vs. Summer Rae was a pretty fun match tonight.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Official WWE Superstars Weekly TV Show Discussion*

It was :agree:

Emma getting the win :banderas


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Riccola bomb + blockbuster combo finisher from Cesaro and Kidd. :banderas


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow, I can't believe nobody had posted anything about Superstars since February. 

Emma looked good in that match. I was a bit worried about her since she was the first eliminated in that TTTT battle royal and that's usually a really bad sign. She was eliminated by Rosa of all people. I really hope she doesn't get released because she has a ton of potential as she has shown many times when afforded the chance.


----------



## izzie (May 4, 2008)

Emma's surprisingly making it work. Her mocking Summer throughout the match was great. Adding sass to her character.

Also Summer's spinning heel kick reminds me of Stacy's.:yum:


----------

